#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-22
<hifi> osiota ei tainnut pystyä expandaamaan jos aikaisemman osion levyltä poistaa, kö?
<hifi> vai saako jollain muulla kikalla kuin datan kopioimisella
<Sysi> pitäis kai osion venyä joka suuntaan, voi vaan kestää kauan
<hifi> eipä sillä väliä
<hifi> kunhan onnistuis ilman että tarvitsee koko dataa kopioida talteen
<hifi> pitänee katella mahdollisuuksia
<Sysi> kyllä kai mulla on gparted tehny ihan mallikkaasti nuinki
<hifi> aattelin windowsin osion heittää SSD-kiekolta ulos joten tilaa tulee tietty levyn alusta
<Sysi> SSD:hän ei ole kiekko :P muista korjata fstab, UUID voi muuttua osion koon mukana
<hifi> arvasin että takerrut :p
<hifi> ja joo ei siin väliä vaikka räjähtäis kuinka kunhan datat pysyy
<hifi> pakko nekin on backupata kuitenkin
<hifi> toki voi tehdä sikatemput kun toi levy on jaettu tarkalleen kahtia että koppaan koko osion toisen päälle
<hifi> kun eka osio on boottivalmis taas niin tiputtaa alkuperäisen osion pois ja expandaa ekan koko levylle
<hifi> tuli opittua että 64 Gt on aivan liian vähän
<hifi> en tiedä mihin se tila on kadonnut mutta liimalla ei ole enää mitään turhaa poistettavaa ja steamin pelit syö windowsilla aika namisti
<hifi> kumpikaan oikein mahdu elämään samalla levyllä
<Sysi> pelit vie aika paljo
<hifi> nykyään yllättävän paljon
<hifi> TF2 ja Portal 2 syö molemmat sen päälle 10 gigatavua
<hifi> jonkun verran jaettua dataa mutta kuitenkin
<rhkfin> Saako mencoderilla / ffmpeg:llä tms yhdestä yksittäisestä jpg/png -kuvasta tehtyä X sekuntia videota (ilman että kopioi kuvan moneksi ja parsii niistä videon kokoon)?
<rhkfin> Miten for i in {1..$files};do cp title.png title$i.png;done
<rhkfin> viilataan toimivaks?
<rhkfin> Nyt tuottaa title{1..8*1}.png -tiedoston
<skfin> rhkfin: kdelivesillä ainakin saa mut...
<rhkfin> skfin: komentoriviratkaisu haussa (ja nyt yritän sit automatisoida tota kopiointia ;)
<mjr> mää teen sekvenssit aina $(seq 1 $files)
<mjr> kaipa niitä vois tehdä noilla fancypants-syntakseillakin mutta näin mää sen oon oppinut ja se toimii!
<mjr> pai tö vei, ongelma saattaa olla sekin että sun $files on ilmeisesti 8*1 eikä esim. 8
<rhkfin> ah..
<rhkfin> joo, se on 8*1..
<skfin> ffmpeg -r 5.000 -f image2 -i img.png -qscale 2 -g 1000 -r 25 -vframes 167 -y text1.mpg
<skfin> Toimisko toi
<rhkfin> Mites mä saan ton _oikeesti_ kertomaan noita numeroita..?
<rhkfin> skfin: hmm.. mielenkiintonen, otetaas tokin tutkintaan..
<mjr> minkä?
<rhkfin> mjr: 8*1 on siis fps*sekunnit
<mjr> files="$(echo "$fps*$sek" | bc)" tms ;)
<rhkfin> joka on laskettu aikaisemmin jotta tiedän mikä on tarvittava määrä png-kuvia joista generoin sit videon..
<mjr> (oli tohonkin ainakin bashissa jotain suorempaakin mutta taas, evt...
<mjr> ja suosittelemme muuten linkkaamaan kopioinnin sijaan
<rhkfin> mjr: hmm.. toi linkkaus kieltämättä ois tolkumpi..
<skfin> rhkfin: -vframesilla saa sen framemäärän määriteltyä
<skfin> ensimmäinen -r kertoo kuinka monta kertaa kuva luetaan sekunnissa, ehkäpä joku 0.001 olisi sittenkin parempi...
<skfin> toinen -r on framerate
<skfin> -f image2 kertoo että inputti on still-image
<skfin> -qscale on quality scale
<rhkfin> joo, kattelen..
<skfin> http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/images/ffmpegchart.gif
<rhkfin> skfin: mun ffmpeg ei tue png:tä
<rhkfin> Mut -> jpg..
<skfin> Mikäs open source -softa se sellanen on
<skfin> Tukeepa se png:tä
<rhkfin> swScaler: y400a is not supported as input pixel format
<rhkfin> äh, nyt on liian monta rautaa tulessa eikä mikään toimi :D
<rhkfin> Njoo, jpg:llä ilmeisesti lähti rullaamaan toi ffmpeg saman tien
<skfin> rhkfin: Sullon wanha ffmpeg :)
<rhkfin> natty sentään
<skfin> Ei tue tota pixeliformaattia :/
<skfin> pikseli*
<rhkfin> jep
<skfin> svn-versio ainakin tukee
<rhkfin> Se tulee mulle ehkä vuoden päästä :D
<skfin> jjepp
<rhkfin> skfin: ei toi ffmpeg-rivi näytä tekevän kuin yhden framen (jonka vlc vilauttaa vaan nopeesti)
<skfin> Hammhomm
<skfin> Kokeile muuttaa ekaa -r:ää
<rhkfin> ffmpeg -r 0.01 -f image2 -i title.jpg -qscale 2 -g 1000 -r 8 -vframes 167 -y text1.avi
<rhkfin> ja sanoo että frame=    1 fps=  0 q=2.0 Lsize=      52kB time=0.12 bitrate=3397.9kbits/s
<heikkiket> Onko kellään muulla ongelmia Thunderbird+Lightning -yhdistelmän kanssa? Todo-listaus ei aina toimi
<heikkiket> lisätyt taskit ei ilmesty näkyviin, ja toisinaan taas taskeihin tehdyt editit ei tallennu
<heikkiket> pidän Lightningin task managerista muuten tosi paljon, mut jos se toimii epäluotettavasti, ei se oikein lunasta paikkaansa
<rhkfin> Aika hienoa et yhden videon sisällä voi olla pätkiä eri resoilla :) Ei tosin näppärää mut.. hifiä :D
<rhkfin> (nii, sain vihdoin tuon skriptin toimimaan, se siis generoi videoon alkutekstit)
<heikkiket> Päivitin Thunderbirdin ja Lightningin, jotka olivatkin yllättävän vanhoja ja kurttuisia versioita. Saapa nähdä toimiiko jatkossa
<_Bac_> Iltaa kanavalle, onko ketään hereillä?
<bioterror> toki
<_Bac_> nonii mainiota
<bioterror> noh, eipä ole ainakaan yksinäinen tunne
<tale> Unilukkarit vahtii ettei pääse nukahtamaan.
<_Bac_> kertokaas apua kun olen yrittänyt ramfssää saada mountattua automaattisesti fstabin avulla. ongelma on jotta tuo mounttaa levyn roottina jolloin täytyy manuaalisesti jokakerta vaihtaa omistaja
<_Bac_> joo taitaa unilukkaritkin olla uneksimassa ;)
<tale> _Bac_: Pistä siihen fstabin riville minä käyttäjänä mountataan.
<tale> _Bac_: Tai salli tavallisen käyttäjän mountata se, jolloin se tulee sen käyttäjän omistukseen.
<_Bac_> juu elikkä optionsiksi user=xxxx ?
<tale> _Bac_: Tarkista man-sivulta miten toi menee.
<_Bac_> sitä on kyl tavattu pitkään.. tuotakin olen mielestäni yrittänyt vaan ei ole auttanut
<tale> _Bac_: Ainakaan se ei ole user, koska se tarkoittaa tavallinen käyttäjä voi mountata.
<_Bac_> kun en onnistu löytämään kuinka saisi mountpointin omistajan määriteltyä
<_Bac_> voi olla että aivan väärä lähestymistapa, kun ei ole niin kovinpaljoa tullut linuxia käytettyä
<tale> _Bac_: liitoskohdan omistaja on se jonka ls -l näyttää sille hakemistolle ennen kuin siihen mountataan jotain.
<_Bac_> joo jos muutan chown komennolla omistajan käyttäväksi eikös seuraavalla mount kerralla pitäisi käyttäjän olla omistaja?
<_Bac_> siis käyttäjäksi
<tale> _Bac_: Varmaan, jos oikein käsitän mitä sanot. Ei sen liitoskohdan omistaja muutu jos ei vasiten muuteta.
<tale> _Bac_: Mihin tarvit muistilevyä joka mountataan automaattisesti?
<_Bac_> joo se tässä hämääkin, vaikka muutan omistajan, silti seuraavan käynnistyksen jälkeen omistaja on root
<tale> _Bac_: Liitoskohdan omistaja ja liitetyn levyn tiedostojen omistaja on eri asia.
<tale> _Bac_: man 8 mount kertoo ramfs:n optioista ettei niitä ole. Muille tiedostojärjestelmille on uid= jolla voi sanoa kuka tulee liitettyjen tiedostojen omistajaksi.
<_Bac_> kätevä apu jos lataa jotain tilapäistä, tai purkaa esim jonkun paketin. ei tarvi huolehtia levyn siivouksesta ja kunhan vain olisin tahtonut viritellä
<tale> _Bac_: Käytä hakemistoa /tmp
<_Bac_> olisi kätevämpi jos olisi oma asema jossa touhuilla
<tale> En näe mitä etua erillisestä levyasemasta on. Pistä boottiscripti tekemään mkdir /tmp/Asema, ja käytä hakemistoa /tmp/Asema jos se tuntuu kivalta.
<tale> _Bac_: Tai salli tavallisen käyttäjän liittää se muistilevy, niin sitten se on sen käyttäjän omistamat tiedostot.
<_Bac_> tai tuo käyttäjän salliminen ei jostainsyystä tuntunut toimivan.. tai sitten laitan bootscriptiin chown komennon
<tale> _Bac_: Tai käytät hakemistoa /tmp kuten kaikki muut ovat tehneet 40 vuotta jo.
<_Bac_> niinno onhan sekin vaihtoehto
<skfin> tale: Vaan kohtapa tuokin muuttuu 40 vuoden jälkeen...
<skfin> Tai muuttuu jos on muuttuakseen.
<_Bac_> tosin tmp taitaa olla fyysisellä asemalla
<skfin> Debian aikoo kyllä
<tale> skfin: Vanhoja perinnäistapoja jos muutetaan, museoidaan vanhat käyttäjät ensin perinteen säilyttämiseksi.
<skfin> No siis se että debianilla on suunnitelmia /run/tmp:tä kohtaan kertoo jotain
<tale> _Bac_: Onhan se jossai levyllä, muttei Linuxissa ole levyasemia. Tiedostohierarkian juuri on / ja sen alihakemistot voi olla liitoskohtia joihin liitetään levylaite tai sitten se on tavallinen hakemisto.
<_Bac_> juu ja tarkoitus onkin että käytän ramfs:sää
<tale> _Bac_: Lisäksi keskusmuistia käytetään levyvälimuistina automaattisesti, eli voi olla ettei ole nopeuseroa edes onko /tmp vai ramfs.
<_Bac_> tuntuisi kyllä olevan kun testailin tuota. myös swappiness on säädetty siten ettei levylle juurikaan kirjoitella
<_Bac_> nopeuseroa on varsinkin kun purkaa jotain pakettia jolloin levylle ei tarvi kirjoitella
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-23
<shanttu> Mitkä ovat Linuxissa suurimpia RAM-syöppöjä? Voisi testailla paljon on käytössä virtualboxin asennusta ajatellen
<ighea> käyttäjä
<shanttu> selvä
<torde> meinaatko et mitkä ohjelmat syö eniten muistia?
<Tm_T> shanttu: riippuu vähän, esim Celestia useamman gigan kokoisilla tekstuureilla esi maapallolle...
<torde> vai et mikä distro on rammisyöppö?
<Tm_T> s/esi/esim/
<shanttu> Meinaan siis xp:n asentamista virtualboxiin
<shanttu> jotta paljonko annan sille resursseja
<ighea> mitä meinaat ajaa siellä
<ighea> 512MB - äärettömään
<torde> kantsii kattoo paljon sulla on linuxilla käytössä, ja sit voit läiskiä sille VBoxille vähän alle sen mitä on jäljellä
<shanttu> torde, nimenomaan.
<shanttu> Wintoosassa ajaisin mitä vaan kykenee (mm. musasoftia jos vaan kykenee)
<torde> niin siis yritit alunperin kysyä, et mikä vie paljon muistia, että voit kokeilla paljon se kone kestää?
<torde> kato free -m:llä niin näät paljon on vapaata
<shanttu> torde, jep
<torde> ei tartte mitään benchmarkkausta
<ighea> cache-kohdan arvot kiinnostaa
<torde> ja parhaiten selviää ku ajat sitä vboxia ja samalla seuraat linuxista muistinkäyttöä
<shanttu> voi jälkeenpäin muuttaa vboxille tarjottua ramia vai?
<torde> joo
<torde> paljon sulla on rammia koneessa?
<torde> ja ilmeisesti joku normi gnomellinen ubunt?
<shanttu> 4 gb, 32 bit
<ighea> he
<torde> ja mitä sanoo free -m rivillä buffers/cache
<shanttu> gnomella joo ja tehoja syö vissiin eniten hd-video
<shanttu> -/+ buffers/cache:       used  666      free 3353
<torde> lämää sille vboxille aluks joku 2 gigaa maksimimuistia, ja sit jos linuxi kyykkää alta, niin pistä pienemmälle
<shanttu> torde, kokeillaan sillä. kiitos ja kiitokset myös ighea ja Tm_T
<ighea> meinaan vaan, että jos tuo koneesi kykenee ajamaan 64-bittistä koodia niin kannattaisi harkita siihen siirtymistä niin saisi kaiken muistin käyttöön mitä koneeseen on pultattu
<torde> sekin :)
<shanttu> nyt tuli n00bi olo, kun en tiedä kykeneekö
<shanttu> vista OEM oli ostettaessa
<shanttu> ja 32-bittistä ubuntua tarjosi latausvaiheessa
<ighea> niin se tekee vakiona
<ighea> mutta aika todennäköistä on, että se purnukkasi jaksaa runtata 64-bittistä
<shanttu> voisin testata liveltä
<ighea> asiaa toki helpottaa jos tiedät mikä prosessori siinä on
<ighea> en tosin tiedä onko kaupasta edes saanut viiteen vuoteen muuta kuin 64-bittistä kamaa pois lukien
<ighea> ARM ja ekat intel-atomit
<torde> liveltä et huomaa mitään eroa (ainakaan parempaan) kun koneen kaikki tehot menee cd:ltä lukemiseen ja lisämuisti tiedon säilömiseen
<ighea> tuskin sitä muutenkaan mitään eroa huomaa
<ighea> ehjä jossain video-toistossa
<torde> tai käytettävän muistin määrässä
<ighea> mutta levyvälimuistille on lisää tilaa käytössä
<shanttu> kyllä se vaan 64-bittistä ajaa. en ole edes ajatellut moista
<avsu> Iltaa! Miten saada CPU freq. scaling pysymään muuttumattomana huipussa. Tiedän että gnomessa paneeliin lisätään se joku säädin, mutta nyt ei ole gnome kyseessä
<bioterror> siis haluatko että sun kuvernööri on MAX PERFORMANCE? ;)
<avsu> niin
<bioterror> /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<bioterror> ja sinne sanot mieluisen governorin
<Iltsu> saaks kysyy et miks
<bioterror> koska Max Power!
<avsu> siis mitä siihen tiedostoon kirjoitetaan?
<bioterror> no mitä siellä nyt lukee?
<avsu> Iltsu: koska 3d ohjelmissa nykii helkutisti ennen kuin muuttuu taajuus
<avsu> se on tyhjä tiedosto
<Iltsu> aijaha, throtlaapa se huonosti
<bioterror> no eikai sen tyhjä pitäisi olla
<bioterror> onko sulla asennettuna nyt toi cpufrequtils?
<bioterror> vai milläs sä säädät sitä?
<avsu> ennen säädin gnomen paneeliin lisättävällä jutulla. No asennanpa nyt sitten cpufrequtils.
<bioterror> no mikä sulla on nyt?
<bioterror> jos ei gnome
<bioterror> joku valmis työpöytä vai mitä häh?
<avsu> xfce
<bioterror> xubuntu?
<avsu> niin
<bioterror> eikös sillekki ole noita graaffisia kalikoita
<avsu> älä viitsi. olisin jo sitä kalikkaa käyttänytkin ;)
<bioterror> Xfce4-power-manager hoitaa homman käsittääkseni
<avsu> ahaa. katsotaas...
<bioterror> Xfce power manager manages the power sources on the computer and the devices that can be controlled to reduce their power consumption (such as LCD brightness level, monitor sleep, CPU frequency scaling).
<bioterror> näin Xubuntussa
<avsu> eipä löydy  mitään cpu frequency scaling säätöä siinä :P (xubuntu 10.04)
<avsu> nyt asensin cpufrequtils. mitä pitäisi tehdä? Tiedosto on vieläkin
<avsu> tyhjä
<bioterror> saitko komennon: cpufreq-set
<bioterror> xfce-cpufreq-applet tollanenki muuten on olemassa
<avsu> niin, jollain parametrilla pitäisi se cpufreq-set
<avsu> ja se appletti: E: Couldn't find package xfce-cpufreq-applet
<bioterror> onko sulla se xfce4-goodies tms. asennettuna?
<bioterror> toki voit katsoa mitä se on syönyt se paketti
<bioterror> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J44Rts -> projects:panel-plugins:xfce4-cpufreq-plugin [Xfce Goodies]
<avsu> nyt tutkin
<bioterror> eiköhäntuolla plugarilla tuo onnistu
<avsu> nyt on paneelissa CPUFreq Plugin, mutta se vain näyttää taajuuden. En keksi mistä vaihta
<avsu> sudo cpufreq-set -f 3000000
<avsu> tuo auttoi
<avsu> Kiitos bioterror!
<avsu> :)
<avsu> nyt on vain toinen ydin 3GHz ja toinen vieläkin 2GHz. Mietin miten saisin toisenkin ytimen säädettyä
<ighea>  for x in {0..1};do cpufreq-set -g ondemand -c $x;done
<avsu> löytyi: "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance" Toimii!
<ighea> ihmetyttää vaan miksi haluat ne performance-moodiin
<ighea> kun olemassa on tuo ondemand-moodi jolla kellotaajuutta nostetaan tarpeen mukaan
<bioterror> ighea, koska up treshold on hidas
<ighea> juu, aivan käsittämättömän
<ighea> sitäkin voi säätää, tosin
<avsu> miksi se taajuus taas tippui itsekseen?
<ighea> luultavasti sulla on siellä cpufreqd hoitamassa asetuksia
<ighea> tai vastaava
<avsu> ei ainakaan se
<ighea> mutta nykyprosessoreilla se kellotaajuuden muunto on niin näkymätön operaatio ja vikkelä että jos voitte todistaa sen hidastavan työpöytäkäyttöä niin haluaisin itsekin niitä samoja aineita
<avsu> joo, totta
<avsu> nyt tajusin, ettei 3d ohjelmissa hidastuminen johdu prosessorista kun säädin Nvdiankin performanceen.
<Iltsu> meinasin kans aikasemmi et ei voi toimii toi kellotaajuuden muunto nii hitaasti et vaikuttais midist
<ighea> avsu: ihan mielenkiinnosta, että minkä cpufreq-info|grep driver  ilmoittaa käytettäväksi ajuriksi?
<avsu> driver: acpi-cpufreq
<ighea> nu hjyva sitten
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-24
<Kurko> onko muut huomanu että totem:in youtube plugin on rikki?
<ighea> onko se joskus toiminut?
<ighea> vaihtoivat tosin taas vähän syntaksia jutuille juutuupassa niin voinee olla että hajosi siinä
<Kurko> nyt vasta ekan kerran kokeilin tuota
<mjr> joo, se youtube vaihtelee aina välillä systeemeitään ja ylipäätään kaikki youtube-laturit tapaavat mennä siinä rikki
<mjr> voisivat kyl päivittää tuota ubuntuun useammin, luultavasti sitä kuitenkin korjataan myös
<czr_> mut on kyl hieno tapa tutustua uuteen musiikkiin ilman et tarvii torrentoida yms.
<czr_> ot tietty. mut.
<Kurko> onko muuten joku saanu totem:issa irtonaiset tekstitykset toimiin?
<Iltsu> saisivat tehä youtubel jonkun fullscreen näkymän et sitä vois käytellä sohvalt paremmi
<Sysi> czr_: hieno tapa "not available in your location"
<czr_> Sysi, ah. no ma en ilmeisesti kuuntele tarpeeksi mainstreamia :-)
<czr_> hyvin hyvin harvakseen tullu vastaan.
<Kurko> mä käytän spotifyä uuteen musiikkiin tutustumiseen :P
<Kurko> jopa maksan siittä ihan jo sitä varten että ne on tehny natiivin linux clientin
<czr_> kolleega myos
<czr_> itse en ole jaksanut viela tutustua
<jjo> spottari toimii kyl ihan kivasti ja toi natiivi clientsofta on kyl tosi hyvä juttu
<quarternote> Täällä myös käytössä Spotify natiivi Linux client.. hyvin on toiminut.
<cygnus011> vähään aikaan ei toiminu äänensäätö, mutta nyt taas toimii :)
<cygnus011> en kyl muista, että tapahtuko se 11.04 päivityksen jälkeen...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-25
<bittin_> intresting: http://twit.tv/specials91
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lZIO2p -> The TWiT Netcast Network with Leo Laporte
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-26
<boubbin> on 11.04 how do you enable nvidia drivers? it says they are loaded but they are not started
<boubbin> and glxgears give me like 1fps, im on unity
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> http://techspear.com/2011/08/nvidia-graphics-driver-error-ubuntu/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ckDaSs -> Nvidia Graphics driver error in Ubuntu 11.04
<boubbin> well there is no checkbox for it :=
<inz> On my 11.10, the nouveau kernel module is loaded in initramfs (if I don't move it from /lib/modules and regenerate initramfs), preventing the nvidia-driver from working
<boubbin> do you have toturial for that?
<bioterror> btw. why german guy asks help from finnish loco channel? if I may ask?
<czr> because it's way cooler here than on ubuntu-de? :-)
<bioterror> or where ever you are ;)
<bioterror> yes, finland is rather cool place, if you compare it to any southern country in a world
<czr> yes. during winter time, we take coolness to the extremes.
<czr> well, relatively speaking.
<inz> czr, and in aalto low temp lab, literally speaking
<czr> there's that.
<czr> In wonder if they keep beer there during the summer
<inz> Beer at 1 µK?
<inz> That sounds like a solid plan.
<inz> (pun intended)
<boubbin> kelasin et oon #ubuntu:ssa :) gg
<bioterror> noh, ainakin "jossain" sä oot ;)
<inz> Aina häviää =)
<bioterror> itse kelasin kohta olla kofeiineissa
<boubbin> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-remove-nouveau-drivers-ubuntu
<boubbin> meen tällä nyt
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/speOJJ -> How to remove or uninstall Nouveau drivers from Ubuntu | Linuxers
<bioterror> nouveau oli ne avoimet ajurit
<boubbin> joo, ne pois
<bioterror> jep
<boubbin> mut ei tunnu lähtevän
<bioterror> mulla on kyllä ATIn kortilla avoimet käytössä
<boubbin> kokeilen nyt tolla
<bioterror> mutta nvidialla on kyllä suljetut
<inz> Mulla ei tuo pläklistaus jostain syystä riitä
<boubbin> inz sama
<inz> Se nvidia-current -paketti tekee sen kyllä
<boubbin> mulla ei :/
<inz> Siirrä /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/gpu/dri/nouveau.ko johonkin talteen ja aja dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<boubbin> synapticin mukaan eio yhtä nouveauta asennettuja paitsi se jonka mukana lähtee melkein koko järjestelmä
<inz> Toiselle nimelle siirto _ei riitä_
<boubbin> enkö voi vaan poistaa sitä?
<inz> Periaatteessa, mutta jos jotain menee pahemmin rikki, niin hankalampi palata
<boubbin> haluan sit mielummin olla ilma najureita kun tolla nivealla
<czr> inz, yes it would :-).
<Ydinlaskeuma> Ensinnäkin, vihaan "järjestelmä/asetukset/näytöt" -palikkaa, jolla ei voi ikinä tehdä mitään, se pitäisi korvata jollain työkalulla.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Mulla on näyttö, jossa ei ole tunnistuslinjaa, joten pitäisi pakottaa esim. xorg.conf:n kautta toimiva kokoelma modelineja tuohon palikkaan, mutten ihan osaa: /etc/X11/xorg.confia ei ole olemassa, yritän luoda: "Xorg --configure" valittaa mm. "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices", tekee kuitenkin xorg.conf.new:n, jonka siirsin /etc/X11:een, lisäsin siihen modelineja jonkun "section screen":n alle, eikä si
<Ydinlaskeuma> tten enää näkynyt login-ruutua.
<Ydinlaskeuma> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ei tee mitään, ei edes valita. Nyt yritän tätä: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions ,xrandr --addmode haluaa parametrin "output". Mikä se on? Kaikki muut ratkaisut käy tietysti myös.
<topyli> output on esim 'VGA1' tai 'HDMI1', en muista miten se oikeellisesti pitää ilmoittaa
<topyli> --output=VGA0 tms.
<hifi> Ydinlaskeuma: mikä näytönohjain ja ajuri
<hifi> jos asensit nvidian tai amd:n ajurit olet jo valmiiksi suossa
<hifi> niiden oletusajurien sijaan
<topyli> man-sivun mukaan ihan '--output VGA' (tai LVDS tai HDMI) pitäisi kelvata
<Sysi> eti jostaki netistä geneerinen xorg.conf ja tarvittaessa säädä
<Badugga> hei
<Badugga> Onkos täällä ketään ATM paikalla?
<tale> Badugga: Kyllä täällä paikalla ollaan.
<tale> Badugga: Muttei kylläkään pankkiautomaatin luona.
<Badugga> Osaisitkos auttaa "pienen" ongelman kanssa?
<Badugga> Siis tietysti Ubuntuu liittyen.
<Ydinlaskeuma> ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE], avoimella ajurilla
<tale> Badugga: Pistä ensin pankkikortti oikeaan slotiin.
<Badugga> -.-
<czr> kysy pois Badugga
<tale> Badugga: Olisi helpompaa jos vaan kirjoitat sen kysymyksen, etkä tiedustele kaikenlaista muuta.
<czr> voi olla et vaikka muuten ois hiljaista niin joku huomaa kysymyksen myohemmin ja reagoi
<hifi> Ydinlaskeuma: noin vanhalla näytönohjaimella voit vaikka heittää vesilintua, tuki on olematonta kehittäjien puolelta ja raudan ajuri on auttamattomasti vanhentunut
<hifi> näin yleisellä tasolla
<czr> VE100 on just hyva jos haluaa vain hyvin toimivan DVI:n
<czr> ei tuota lampoa juuri ollenkaan teki mita tahansa
<czr> Ydinlaskeuma, mut toi sun ongelma ei liity ajuriin, vaan nimenomaan modelinen lisaykseen
<czr> se toimii kaikilla ajureilla samalla tavalla (poislukien suljetut)
<czr> en ole sita itse tosin tehnyt pitkaan aikaan ja uusilla xorgeilla varmaankin taas menee eri tavalla kuin vanhoilla, joten en muista :-(
<hifi> xrandrilla sen kyllä saa lisättyä
<hifi> mutta en tiedä miten ne lasketaan
<hifi> tai syntaksia
<hifi> google tietänee
<hifi> se laskeminen siinä kaikkein hämmentävintä on kun niitä muuttujia ei taida saada mistään edes näytön manuaalista
<Badugga> Noh, eli olen kokeillut asentaa Ubuntua rikki menneelle koneelleni josta on Windowsin MBR paskana, sittemmin haluasin tiedostot talteen ja latasin ubuntun jonka asensin Universal USB installerilla usb tikulle, alussa heitti SquashFS erroria, sitten laitoin tikulle uudestaan ja heitti jotain ihan eri virhettä, virhe on joka buuttauksen kanssa erilainen, joskus installeri vaan jäätyy. ja joudun sitten rebottaamaan. Olen kokeillut 
<czr> ei tarvi kuin kaksi
<czr> min-max horiz ja min-max vert
<czr> sen jalkeen laskee GTF:llä
<hifi> Badugga: katkesi sanoihin "Olen kokeillut"
<Badugga> Ja nytten sitten kokeile saada koneelle 11.4
<czr> Badugga, kuulostaa huonolta raudalta..
<Badugga> Mut ei
<czr> huonolta = vialliselta
<Iltsu> mä lähtisin ajamaa memtestiä
<Badugga> noapic nolapicin kanssa ja eri linux versiolla.
<Iltsu> ja oiskoha windowsiski joku muu hajonnu ku mbr
<czr> Badugga, siirra kovalevy toiseen koneeseen ja pelasta siella
<Badugga> olen kokeillut
<Iltsu> kuulostaa tosi paljon rikkinäiselt raudalt
<Badugga> Korjaan
<Sysi> kokeile polttaa CD tai käyttää jotaki muuta ku "Universal USB installer"
<Badugga> Oon kokeillu myös Linuxlivellä
<Badugga> Ja unebootin
<Badugga> Mut se windowsin virhe on unmountable_boot_volume joka viittaa MBR virheesee
<tale> Badugga: Oletko ajanut muistitestin? Live-CD:n käynnistysvalikossa on.
<Badugga> Olen ajanut
<Badugga> Ei antanut virheitä
<tale> Badugga: Annoit ajaa pari kertaa muistitestin kokonaan läpi, eli tunnin verran ajoit sitä ainaskin?
<Badugga> tuota.
<Badugga> Ajoin yhden passin
<Badugga> Laitanpas menemää tässä jutellessa
<Badugga> hmm
<Badugga> Voiskohan levyltä asentaminen auttaa?
<tale> Badugga: Ei kai tässä tarvi asentaa mitään jos vaan haluat tiedostot talteen?
<Badugga> siis
<tale> Badugga: Sitä paitsi, jos kiintolevy on rikki ei Ubuntukaan siihen asennettuna toimi.
<Badugga> Olen vähän samal toivonut että vois pelastaa windowsin MBR tuon ubuntun kautta, olen kerran jo päässyt live moden kautta ubuntuun, mutta se vaan freezas
<tale> Badugga: CD:levyltä Liven ajaminen yleensä toimii aina jos vaan kone on ehjä ja laitteet tuettuja.
<Badugga> Siis kovalevy ei ole rikki! :D
<Badugga> Hmm
<czr> Badugga, mitas siina tapahtu kun laitoit kovalevyn toiseen koneeseen kiinni?
<Badugga> saiskoha tosta jotai lokia kun tuon asennuksen boottaa?
<Sysi> windowsin errori voi myös tarkottaa että rauta hajalla (tai kovalevy/filesysteemi)
<Badugga> Ton sais fixmbr korjattua mut kun ei ole windows asennus cdtä...
<Badugga> ainiin ja laianko ECC päälle muistitestistä?
<tale> Badugga: Jos Windowsin asennus on muuten ehjä, tuo korjaantuu kyllä jos asennat Ubuntun siihen koneeseen.
<tale> Badugga: Ei kai siinä muistitestissä voi vaikuttaa onko ECC päällä vai ei.
<Badugga> grubilla?
<Badugga> Joo anteeksi en ole HIRVEÄSTI linuxia käyttänyt...
<tale> Badugga: Mitä GRUB:sta? Se on oletuksena uusissa Ubuntuissa, ja asentuu automaattisesti.
<Badugga> windows noob xD
<Badugga> joo eiku mietin vaa miten saisin boottaamaan tuon Windowsin oikein
<tale> Badugga: Jos siinä wintoosassa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin MBR sekaisin, se korjaantuu automaattisesti kun asennat Ubuntun, koska Ubuntu lisää kaikki koneesta löytyvät käyttöjärjestelmät GRUB:n käynnistusvalikkoon.
<czr> Badugga, sulla tuskin on ECC-muistia siinä koneessa. ellei se ole aitoa serverirautaa. joten ei kannata yrittää.
<Badugga> Selvä
<Badugga> JeesJees
<Badugga> Mut mietin vaan et olen kerran päässyt 10.04 LTS kautta jo asennukseen, mutta se jumittui 69 prosenttiin
<Badugga> Eli tiedostojen kopiointiin
<Badugga> Ei freezannu tai mitää, oli vaan jumissa.
<tale> Badugga: Viittaa siihen, että muistit tai kiintolevy ei toimi. Tai mahdollisesti emolevyllä on vikaa, vaikkapa hajonneet kondensaatorit.
<czr> miten määritit ettei se freezannu?
<Badugga> Pystyin liikuttamaan asennusikkunaa hiirellä...
<czr> ok
<tale> Badugga: Kuinka kauan se oli siinä jumissa?
<Badugga> forever
<Badugga> Kolmen päivän päästä sammutin..
<tale> Badugga: No sitten. Joskus vaan on vikana ollut liian kärsimätön asentaja, joka minuutin päästä sammuttaa virrat kun näkyvää ei tapahdu.
<Badugga> :D
<Badugga> Jees, kohta vetänyt yhden passin memtestis
<Badugga> exittaan?
<Badugga> Walltime on vasta 12 minsaa
<czr> jos ei ole kiirettä niin voi sen jättää pidemmäksi
<tale> Badugga: Minä tapaan antaa sen ajaa monta kertaa ne kaikki testit läpi, sitten voi olla varma että muistit toimii.
<Badugga> Juu
<czr> vian löytymättömyys ei ole toimivuuden tae.
<Badugga> :D
<czr> itsellä menny pari vrk joskus
<czr> mut se on kyl poikkeus ollu
<tale> Badugga: Se eka testi voi mennä säkällä läpi, jos muistivika vaikka ilmenee harvoin tai vasta kun muistit lämpenee liikaa.
<czr> yleensä parin passin aikana tullu joku virhe jos on ollu tullakseen
<Badugga> Pitäisiköhän ottaa videolle tuo mitä tapahtuu kun koitan asentaa ubutun..
<Badugga> ja laittaa piilotettuna tubeen :D
<tale> Badugga: Siinä voi ottaa kuvakaappauksia, ne riittää kertomaan mitä tapahtuu.
<Badugga> Tuota
<Badugga> miten pystyn ottaa screenshottei jos
<Badugga> Ai siis kameralla?
<tale> Badugga: Siinä asentimessa on kuvakaappausominaisuus.
<Badugga> ahaa
<Badugga> Painamalla mitä?
<tale> Badugga: Tai ainakin Debianin asentimessa olen käyttänyt, luulis Ubuntussakin on.
<Badugga> Ja minne kuvat menee
<tale> Badugga: Oletko lukenut asennusohjeen?
<Badugga> j
<Badugga> Mutta enhän minäkään kaikkea muista :D
<Badugga> Mutta tosiaan
<Badugga> Voiko levyltä asentaminen auttaa?
<Badugga> Jos kyseessä on ACPI virhe
<tale> Badugga: Miltä levyltä?
<Badugga> Vai mikä se oli...
<Badugga> Cd levyltä
<tale> Badugga: Jos virheilmoista on kyse, pitää olla tarkasti se virheilmoteksti.
<Badugga> Kernel panic
<Badugga> Muuta en itseasiassa muista
<tale> Badugga: Kuten kirjoitin, CD levy on varmempi tapa saada asennus toimimaan kuin USB-muistitikut.
<Badugga> Eli go for the CD
<tale> Badugga: Boottaavat USB-muistitikut voi tehdä niin monella tavalla, jotkut tavat toimii ja jotkut ei.
<Badugga> Käyn katsomassa jos löytys RW levyjä
<Badugga> mm
<tale> Badugga: Tai lainaa Ubuntu kirjastosta. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Lainaa_Ubuntu
<Badugga> TIedän
<Badugga> Enää ei taida tuota saada pieksämäen kirjastosta
<Badugga> Hmm
<Badugga> Mietin vain että voisiko Alternate install toimia?
<Badugga> Lataan sitä juuri torrenttina
<tale> Badugga: Alternate install on monipuolisempi, mutta myös vaatii vähän osaamista jotta sillä saa asennettua semmoisen kuin haluaa.
<hifi> meinaatko
<tale> Badugga: Koita nyt ekaksi tavallisella Ubuntulla, saadaan varmistettua se kone toimii.
<hifi> eikö se kysy haluatko desktopin ja sen jälkeen kaikki on samalla tavalla asennettu
<hifi> no okei, asennussofta on vähän karumpi osioinninkin suhteen
<Badugga> -.--
<tale> hifi: En tiedä, Alternatella kun itse olen asentanut olen aina valinnut sen monimutkaisemman tavan, jotta saan valittua ne jutskat joita tartten.
<hifi> toki, mutta se perusasennus on kuitenkin sama mitä normaali graafinen mutta tekstiversion vai, about
<Badugga> hmm
<Badugga> Taidan tilata levyn...
<Badugga> tai
<Badugga> Ei
<Badugga> Mutta siis LTS varmempi kuin 11.04?
<hifi> *vanhempi
<Badugga> tarkoitan varmempi...
<tale> Badugga: Uusin LTS on versiota 10.04, eli vuosi ja kuukausi.
<Badugga> Eli kannattaako minun asentaa 10.04 long term support vai uusin 11.04
<tale> Badugga: Suosittelen LTS, paitsi jos sulla on mokkula.
<Badugga> Mulla ON mokkula....
<Badugga> Mistä tiedät xD
<hifi> debianissa muuten toimii 3G paremmin
<tale> Badugga: Tai upouusi kone, joka on valmistettu huhtikuun 2010 jälkeen.
<hifi> ihan stablessa
<tale> Badugga: No sitten, ota se 11.04.
<Badugga> Selvä
<Badugga> Se on jo
<Badugga> Onneks
<Badugga> :D
<Badugga> Mutta mistä johtuu, kun tulee se ikkuna jossa se valmistelee asennusta jossa on niitä pieniä valkoisia/punaisia palloja
<Badugga> Jos en paina f6 se freezaa
<Badugga> :D
<tale> Badugga: Mikä kone se on johon asennat?
<Badugga> Siis
<Badugga> Se ei ole pakettikone
<Badugga> Mutta joo
<Badugga> ei ole kyllä kovin hyväkääm
<Badugga> mutta syy koneen rikkimenoon on kyllä minun, eräänä päivänä vähän vihaisena sulin koneen virtanapista(idiot), seuraavana päivänä ei sit buutannukkaa oikee
<Sysi> (kuulostaa vähän windowsilta)
<Badugga> truu
<Badugga> :D
<Badugga> heeeetkinen
<Badugga> Jos mulla oli updatet siinä koneeessa ni OFC se johtu siitä.
<Badugga> Hoh, nyt menny jo kaksi passia eikä vielkään ole tullut erroreita
<Ydinlaskeuma> Tiedoksi, xrandr -q kertoi oikean outputin, ymppäsin --newmode ja --addmode -rivit ~/.xprofile:en,  ja toistaiseksi kaikki toimii.
<czr> Ydinlaskeuma, whii
<Badugga> Graz ;)
<johanpsh> No, ehkä keskustelua on enemmän kun käytöstä kokemusta. Ainakin aluksi, oli varsin sekavaa valikkojen-  "graafiloituminen"  - kyse ei graavilohesta. En vain tiedä oikeaa sanan muotoa..
<johanpsh> Muutenkin uutena käyttäjänä lähess kaikki on uutta. Varsinkin suomenkielen tulkitseminen yleisesti käytetyn englannin sijasta. :) No Oppiipahan hiukan suomea, eikä tarvitse juoda ihteään yöhön. Taiteeseen kehitetyllä hyvällä syyllä "yö-ityä"
<johanpsh> - Tua ihme lisä ässä ;)
<johanpsh> Hah. En muistanut että Oppiipahan olisi suomea tai ainakin se näyttää kovin hassulta (oppi ja paha) @,@
<johanpsh> Taidampa taiteilla konkelilla ytimeen itseni. Later > Gone>>>>
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-27
<johanpsh> Saahan tässä kysäistä askarruttavaa asiaa?
<johanpsh> Mennyt jokunen tovi tutkiessa ominaisuuksia ja koittaessa ymmärtää niiden suorittamaa lopputulosta. lukemalla kohtuullisella englanninkielen taidolla.
<johanpsh> Hupsista! johan aika vierähti.  Nukkumaan välillä -->
<czr_> kaikkea sitä
<DL_> Asentelin pibginin
<DL_> Hieno lisäkilke
<ninnnu> meinaat pidgin?
<DL_> juuh
<DL_> pidgin
<DL_> Jotenki uskomatonta että vanha läppäri (1,4GHZ cpu ja 1GT ram) päivitti ubuntuun 73mt edestä päivityksiä muutamassa minuutissa. Win xp ois jauhanut puolisen tuntia tuon kokoista pakettia sisään.
<lemonade> pidgin on nykyisellään aika turhake
<lemonade> empathy toimii sen verran hyvin
<ninnnu> Enpä kyl oo vaihtamassa nyt ku oon käyttäny N vuotta, ja ihan just saan julkaistua jotain "Remote Pidgin"-tynkää githubiin..
<tuhoojabotti> Irssi + bitlbee
<tuhoojabotti> Ei muit.
<Wolde> tuhoojabotti: jep
<tuhoojabotti> Sit on ne oudot jotka haluu käyttää jotai skypee.
<Wolde> =D
<Sysi> skypen EULA :/
<tuhoojabotti> Niit ei tueta.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joku vois testaa mun webgl
<tuhoojabotti> http://dev.tuhoojabotti.com/skb/#asd
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7QUkhy -> Sturzkampfbomber!
<tuhoojabotti> Miten hyvin toimaa linuksil
<Sysi> pitäis tutkailla googlen videopuheluita jossaki välissä, nykyään ku vissiin toimii usan ulkopuolellaki
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja Google+ hangout! :D
<Sysi> pitäiskö tuolla näkyä jotai muuta ku ruma tausta ja tekstiä
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Ei toimaa webgl ei.
<Sysi> ei toimi FF6:lla
<tuhoojabotti> Windowsil toimas.
<tuhoojabotti> Chromel pitäs toimaa linuksillakin jossain määrin
<ninnnu> Sysi: Mitäs Skypen EULAssa?
<Sysi> hmm, en nyt löydä mitä isä sieltä ei hyväksyny
<Echramath> Hauskoja efektejä tulee kun päivittää softan joka on ajossa.
<Echramath> Thunderbirdistä hajosi reply, tuli pelkkä "uusi viesti" kun nappia painoi.
<tuhoojabotti> Echramath: Mä sain kans hauskoja efektejä aikaan, kun näyttiksen ajuri kosahti.
<Purjo> jo
<dimape> ...tanan päivitykset
<dimape> flash ei toimi, firefox sanoo syyksi että 'versio on vanhentunut', *'tut on kun kyseisiin päivityksiin nähdäkseni SISÄLTYI viimeisin flash
<dimape> myös adoben sivuilla on sama versionumero kuin siinä joka on asennettu
<dimape> mitä tässä nyt pitäisi tehdä
<dimape> ??? ketään paikalla?
<ighea> käynnistä firefox uudelleen, jos ongelma jatkuu niin asenna chromium x)
<ighea> ja sinulla on nimenomaan flash 10.3.183.7 tai vastaava 64-bitusen veressio?
<dimape> ighea luuletko etten jo ole käynnistellyt firefoxia sata kertaa uusiksi?
<dimape> kyllä sen pitäisi  10.3.183.7 olla
<ighea> pitäisi
<dimape> ja 64bit ei ole asennuspakettia
<dimape> ighea ts. loki sanoo että semmoinen on asennettu
<ighea> onko se käytössä? firefoxin about:plugins
<dimape> ighea "firefox sanoo syyksi että 'versio on vanhentunut'"
<dimape> eli firefox on poistanut sen käytöstä vanhentuneena
<dimape> antaa olla, katsotaan josko Synapticilla löytyisi jotain joka toimii
<dimape> noniin kubuntu-restricted-extras auttoi, missä välissä se on poistunut kun aivan taatusti sen asensin Assyillä...
<dimape> jaa nyt http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ alkoi tarjota päivitystä, lieko se sama joka ei suostunut asentumaan hetki sitten...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Cq9xkp -> Firefox Web Browser — Plugin Check & Updates
<dimape> ...mitäs ihmettä, Firefox 6.0?
<Sysi> chrome-versiointi since 4.0
<dimape> Sysi puhu suomea
<Sysi> päivittävät versionumeroa tiheämmin nykyään
<dimape> ok
<dimape> moonlight ei muka ole ajan tasalla, eikä myöskään muka flash, mistä tämä näitä tuloksia arpoo
<dimape> ...about:plugins näyttää Flash 10.1 r999
<dimape> kai se on uskottava, miten ihmeessä minä asennan tuon adoben tyrkyttämän version, 'APT for ubuntu 10.04+' ei ainakaan toimi
<dimape> ja tarrapallosta ei ole mitään hajua miten asentaa
<dimape> nyt näyttää olevan Gnash käytössä, Adoben omakin on asennettu mutta sitä ei firefox löydä
<Sysi> koska gnash
<Sysi> se estää oikean flashin toimimisen
<dimape> asensin gnashin vasta sen jälkeen kun adoben oma lakkasi toimimasta
<dimape> noniin, flashpluginin poisto ja uudelleenasennus auttoi
<dimape> tottakai se paras keino on kaikkein yksinkertaisin...
<dimape> mutta tulevaisuuden varalta, miten tuollaisen tarrapallon oikein asentaa
<Sysi> jos sieltä tulee libflashplayer.so niin kopioi se ~/.mozilla/plugins/ alle ja muista päivittää sitä
<dimape> tässä oli vain kcm_adobe_flashplayer.so
<Sysi> varmaan sama plugari
<dimape> *flash_player.so
<pesasa> Flash on kyllä ennenkin päivityksen jälkeen lakannut toimimasta ja uudelleenasennus on auttanut.
<pesasa> Itselläni ainakin 2-3 kertaa käynyt.
<pesasa> Uudelleenasennus eikä sen suurempaa draamaa.
<skfin> kcm_adobe_flasplayer.so asentuu KCModuleksi KDE:n systemsettingsii
<skfin> n
<skfin> En tiedä miksi adobella päättivät valita että tuki tehdään KDE:n asetusvalikoimalle, eikä muulle
<skfin> Toki, kcm-kilkkeet toimii standalonena muillakin DE:illä
<skfin> Toisin kuin gnome-control-centeriin tulevat moduulit
<skfin> Ah, ne on revitty jo eri paketeiksi ubuntussa
<skfin> Aikasemmin nimittäin ton perusflashin mukana tuli toi kcmodule
<skfin> Eipä niitä asetuksia tosin kukaan tarvitse...
<wtfbuntu> Iltaa. Onko joku onnistunut aloittamaan Ubuntu Serverin asennuksen muistikortilta? Olen kokeillut useampaakin tapaa, mutta en saa asentumaan, edes käynnistämään asennusta.
<snowfake> saako sen valittua biosista boottaavaksi laitteeksi?
<wtfbuntu> Juu, mutta sitten vilkkuu vain kursori
<wtfbuntu> Ei tahdu mitään.
<wtfbuntu> Samalla muistikortilla asentunut useampi muu jakelu.
<snowfake> ootko tota unetbootin-softaa koittanu, sillä on kätevä tehä noita boottaavia
<wtfbuntu> Kokeilin Ubuntun kaksi uusinta versiota, konvertoin iso -> img, unetbootia ja muita kikkareita kokeiltu. Ei vaan tahdo toimia miniläppärin kanssa.
<wtfbuntu> Oliko nyt niin, että Ubuntu Desktopissa oli joku työkalu, jolla voi myös tehdä tämmöisiä?
<ninnnu> usb-creator
<ninnnu> vastaa unetboottia
<wtfbuntu> Sitä voisi vielä kokeilla.
<wtfbuntu> Hmm.. pitää kaivaa paketin nimi, usb-creatoria ei löytynyt
<wtfbuntu> löytyi
<eraggo> ongelmia foorumin kanssa?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-28
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Freeciv
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rppJnZ -> Viikko 35 - Freeciv | Viikon VALO
<Echramath> Onko FreeCiv nykyään pelillisesti ehjä ja tasapainossa?
<tale> Echramath: En nyt ennätä vastaamaan kun on Freeciv peli pahasti kesken.
<tale> Echramath: Vakavasti puhuen, tuo pelillisesti ehjä on liian monimerkityksinen kysymys jotta siihen voisi vastata IRC-median lyhyillä kommenteilla.
<tale> Echramath: Tasapainosta en nyt varmasti osaa vielä sanoa, Normaali vaikeustaso tuntui jo semmoiselta missä tekoäly huijaa, kun se tiesi aina missä kaupungissani on heikko puolustus.
<tale> Sääntöjä tosin voi muokata peliä käynnistettäessä ja osin pelin aikanakin, mahdollisesti omia mieltymyksiä vastaavat pelin säännöt saa löydettyä.
<tale> Yhtä koukuttava Freeciv on kuin Civilization.
<tale> Tosin Freecivissä on parempi käyttöliittymä.
<harto> irkkiä lukiessa olin sillee et jee, siinähän vasta kiva ajantappaja pimeään syksyyn, mut sit katoin jonkun youtube videon ja *oksennus*
<Echramath> Mulla on joku 2-4 lisenssi civeillekin.
<tale> harto: Jotkut youtube videot tosiaan on aika vastenmielisiä.
<czr_> itse tykkasin kyl alkup kayttoliittymasta enemman
<czr_> tosin voi olla et aika on kullannut muistot yms
<johanpsh> Onko hajua miten saan palautettua ipodin 2 Gt:n tehdas-asetukset?  kun ipodi vihjaa, että tarvitsee itunesin palautukseen.
<johanpsh> Hmh taidan täällä turista itsekseni jollekkin ikkunalle @@
<lemonade> apple <3
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<topyli> applen kamppeissa kai virallinen vastaus on tietysti "osta uusi"
<Jupp3> topyli: Epäviralisesti voisin ehdottaa "Asenna Rockbox" :P
<Jupp3> Jos on tarpeeksi vanha laite siis
<Finnish> Mistähän vois olla kyse kun kaverilla yhtäkkiä oli lakannu youtubet näkymästä ja pyytää latamaan flashin
<tale> Finnish: Päivitys rikkonut. Eilen oli puhetta pitää flash poistaa ja asentaa takasin, sitten pitäs alkaa toimimaan.
<tale> Finnish: Siis jos Ubuntusta kyse. Jos se on Windows, pitänee ostaa uusi kone.
<Finnish> Ubuntusta kyse
<pesasa> Joo, jostain syystä Flashin päivitys rikkoo jotain joka kerta.
<Wompatti> Mitenkäs saisin apache2:n conffit nollattua ja asennettua uudestaan oletukset?
<Wompatti> Poistin koko /etc/apache2 hakemiston ja asensin paketit uudelleen, muttei tullut kaikkia tiedostoja.
<torde> aja dpkg --pruge apache2, niin pitäis lähteä myös conffit
<torde> ja sit apt-getilla asennnat uudestaan
<torde> vai mitkä conffit sulta on rikki? oletuksethan voi hakee erikseen ja kopioda vaan päälle
<Wompatti> torde: valittaa envvars-tiedostosta että puuttuu
<Wompatti> Luulin että kaikki tarvittava tulee jos asentaa vaan päälle uudestaan.
<shanttu> tomboy lopetti synkkaamisen ubuntussa ja pitäisi asentaa uusin versio tarballista. Make herjaa kuitenkin (ikuisuuksiin?) jos jonkinlaisisten pakettien puuttumisesta alkaen monosta
<shanttu> onko _oikeasti_ pakko ladata mono, sdk, sgk+ ja kaikki mahdollinen?
<Wompatti> shanttu: mikäs on uusin versio?
<shanttu> Stable 1.6
<Wompatti> shanttu: miksi se tarballista pitää asentaa?
<shanttu> Wompatti, en löydä muitakaan mahdollisuuksia =/
<Wompatti> shanttu: https://launchpad.net/~tomboy-packagers/+archive/stable
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uuRGlK -> Stable Tomboy Releases : “Tomboy Packagers” team
<Wompatti> Tuolla näyttäisi olevan 1.6
<Wompatti> Se on kyllä lucidille, mutta kai sen pystyy pakolla asentamaan.
<shanttu> Wompatti, testasin mutta a) ei näytä olevan nattylle 2) lisäsin kuiteskin: 404  Not Found
<Wompatti> shanttu: muokkaa synapticista ppa:n polkua ja muuta sinne lucid, niin sen pitäisi kai hakea oikeasta paikasta.
<shanttu> Wompatti, kiitos. Ihan uutta meikäläiselle
<Wompatti> shanttu: x86 vai 64bit?
<shanttu> x86
<Wompatti> shanttu: https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/ppa/+files/tomboy_1.6.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa%7Elucid0_i386.deb
<shanttu> Wompatti, jopas. Kiitokset. Ei näemmä synkkaa silti. Bugzillaa vaan kehiin
<shanttu> Kännykällä ei herjaa mitään
<re-G> viittiskö joku jolla on 10.04 katsoa mikä siinä on scanner-ryhmän oikea id=
<re-G> multa on kadonnu koko ryhmä
<mlpug> tässä on 9.04 ja siinä se o 104
<mlpug> klog ja nvram välissä
<Sysi> eikö 9.04 oo jo tuki loppunu, kannattais päivittää
<mlpug> no näin taitaa olla
<mlpug> pitääpä päivittää
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-20
<Mkaysi> Echramath: ubuntu-users postituslistalla oli jollakin sama ongelma. En muista löytyikö siihen ratkaisua, mutta sen pitäisi löytyä arkistoista.
<tommis1> tietääkö kukaan miten saan yhdellä komennolla luotua useita käyttäjiä joiden kotikansio on /homen alihakemistossa?
<torde> adduser tai useradd mun mielestä osas ton...
<torde> tai ainakin toisen pysty skriptaan
<tommis1> en saanu mitenkään saanu yhdellä onnistumaan
<tommis1> teen koulu työtä eikä oo kiva jos 16 riviä jotka tekee samaa asiaa
<woltage> tommis1: newusers
<woltage> semmonen komento
<woltage> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-create-multiple-users-accounts-in-batch.html
<Paavi2_0> ei kyllä hirveesti helpommalta vaikuta suhteessa adduseriin ja bashin historian hyödyntämiseen...
<czr> Paavi2_0, paitsi jos passut tulee jostain valmiista failista
<tommis1> harkkatyö joten passut on kaikissa samoja
<czr> toi woltagen heittämä esimerkki (kohta 1) ei toimi debianin newusersin kanssa
<czr> tommis, for num in `seq 1 10`; do echo "user${num}:password${num}:::User ${num}:/home/user${num}:/bin/sh" | sudo newusers; done
<czr> sovella tuosta :-)
<czr> toi ei ilmeisesti kopsaa /etc/skel:ia
<czr> juu ei.
<czr> no, kayttajan voi myos luoda ensin adduser --disabled-password --gecos "User ${num}" user${num} :illa, ja sit ajaa newusers sen jalkeen joka fiksaa passun
<czr> adduser kuitenkin oletuksena kopsaa skel:it
<czr> adduser muuten ei sit välttis toimi kaikissa linuxeissa samalla tavalla, mut sen varmaan jo tiesitkin
<woltage> useraddia vaan kehii, jos ei noistakana mikään kelvannut :)
<Paavi2_0> riittääkö, jos onelinerilla saa tehtyä tuon?
<catasrophy-del> Apua! Kävi suuri moka. deletoin /home/, kun oli virhe rsync komennossa. Mitä tehdä? Osaako Ubuntu palauttaa kotihakemiston, jos otan virran pois laitteesta? Vai pitäisikö ensin luoda kokonaan uusi käyttäjä adduser komentorivillä?
<anger> Menetitkö jotain oleellistakin tietoa tuolla?
<czr_> kaikki desktopilla oleva kama oletuksena, paikalliset mailifolderit oletuksena, yms.
<czr_> catasrophy-del, ei osaa palauttaa
<czr_> catasrophy-del, onko sulla kopioita olemassa noista tiedostoissa jossain? (varmuuskopiot siis)
<catasrophy-del> czr
<anger> Kuulosti vaan kommentit siltä ettei tuolla olisi ollut mitään käyttäjätietoja
<catasrophy-del> Vain noin kk vanhoja varmuuskopioita löytyy joistain kansioista, eli ei ole.
<czr_> linux ajaa muutokset levylle suhteellisen nopeasti, ei siina virrankatkonnat hirveasti auta valitettavasti
<anger> http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8fw3x9 -> HOWTO undelete removed files and directories on an ext3 file system
<jjo> siis jos tiedostojen menetys ei ole ongelma, ainoastaan kotihakemiston puuttuminen, niin hakemistot voi kyllä luoda käsin ilman mitään erityistä
<czr_> anger, hauska
<jjo> ja jos haluaa, niin oletuskamat voi kopioida /etc/skel:stä
<catasrophy-del> Olisko syytä mahd. nopeasti sammuttaa virrat ja olla luomatta uutta käyttäjää? Vain pari kansiota jäi /homeen ainoan käyttäjän kansioon. Virheellinen komento lyhennettynä: rsync --delete /home/user/Kuvat/ /home/
<jjo> mitä tuolla virtojen sammuttamisella olisi tarkoitus saavuttaa?
<jjo> ettei tuhottujen tietojen yli kirjoitettaisi vahingossa?
<jjo> no, jos tarkoituksena on tosiaan yritys palauttaa menetettyjä tietoja, niin onnea yritykseen
<Iltsu> hehe
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-21
<Kurko> jaahas, uusimman chromen mukana tullu flash sekottaa koko järjestelmän äänet
<tsaknorris> Iltaah
<tsaknorris> asensin eilen tän 12.04 LTS:n ja nyt ku kirjoittaa terminaaliin shutdown -P now tai painaa shutdown nappia GUI:sta, niin ei sammu
<tsaknorris> ja mistäköhän luotettavasta lähteestä sais " bcmwlhigh6.inf" kun ei tuo netgear halua varmaan muulla toimia.
<Kurko> varmaan netgearin sivuilta
<Kilpuri> Mitä se sanoo jos kokeilet koneen virtanapista?
<tsaknorris> ooh nyt toimii toi netgearin sivukin :D Kokeillaas etsiä
<tsaknorris> Kilpuri,  odotas downloadaan tuolta eka ajurin nyt kun sivut toimii
<faulty> sudo shutdown -h now
<tsaknorris> omalla koneella laitan aina -P ja en oikein ole ymmärtäny tuon haltin periaatetta että kone jää aina päälle
<tsaknorris> mutta koklaan nyt painaa virtanappia suoraan
<tsaknorris> tuli valikko joka sanoo että kone sammuu 60 sec päästä
<faulty> järjestelmä siis ajaa itsensä alas mutta koneeseen jää virta?
<faulty> vai miten
<tsaknorris> ubuntu ja yksi piste ruudussa
<tsaknorris> siihen se aina jää
<tsaknorris> onko niitä nyt 4 pistettä siinä
<faulty> :)
<tsaknorris> nonniin takas tänne
<tsaknorris> nyt se sitte jumahti niin että tullu väriä ekaankaan pisteeseen
<shanttu> ehtoota. frendin wintoosassa (dev/sda1), (dual boot ubuntu) on virus, jonka meinasin poistaa clamav:a käyttäen. milläs komennolla se nyt skannaa ja laittaa karanteeniin
<tsaknorris> ja minulla ei ole nvidiaa kuin ati
<tsaknorris> 64bit versio tämä on
<faulty> shanttu: suosittelen hijackthissiä ihan windowssin puolella
<faulty> nuo automaattiset scannerit kun ovat mitä ovat
<shanttu> faulty, voi olla fiksuinta
<tsaknorris> tämä kannattaa kertoa eteenpäin:
<tsaknorris> /etc/default/grub ja lisää GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq quiet splash" tuon acpi=noirq
<tsaknorris> nyt sammuu kone
<tsaknorris> toi netgear lähti vilkkumaan mutta ei se vielä kyllä löydä oikeaa verkkoa
<tsaknorris> 2 eri ssid:iä se löytää mutta niitä olis muitakin. onkohan tuossa nyt wpa2 support päällä
<tsaknorris> laitoin siis ndiswrapperilla tuon bcmwlhigh5.inf tiedoston minkä löysin niitten kotisivulta
<tsaknorris> [  468.942958] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<tsaknorris> sitä ennen tulee kylläkin tuo: [  468.925986] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2-PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2-PSK
<tsaknorris> että se wpa2 olis supported
<tale> shanttu: sudo clamscan -r /hakemisto
<tsaknorris> jatkuu :)
<tsaknorris> elikkä netgear löytää 2 verkkoa, mutta kumpikaan niistä ei ole elisakoti tukiaseman.
<tsaknorris> [ 2857.905406] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<tsaknorris> koklaan yhtä juttua
<tsaknorris> hmm lsmod antaa tälläsen rivin: ndiswrapper           282628  0
<tsaknorris> eli sitä ei käytä mikään
<tsaknorris> ?
<happosade> hei
<happosade> Miten unixissa saa jonkun kansion olemaan kuten kansio, mutta muualla
<happosade> vrt. alias
<juham> ln kohde siihen_linkkaava_kansio
<happosade> ln: /Volumes/Media/Steam/Steam: Is a directory
<happosade> (Joo, on mäkki, mut samat komennot)
<juham> jaa niin, ln -s kohde siihen_linkkaava_kansio
<happosade> toi on aina yhtä vaikee
<happosade> mut nyt se kai meni oikein
<happosade> ainakin steam tunnistaa reippaan teran tilaa, eikä läppärin sisäsellä 128SSDllä oo millään 1,2 teraa vapaata :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-22
<mlpug> Onks urheilijoita paikalla. tarttisin pulssimittarin, joka treenin jälkeen mounttaantuu tähän usb asemana ja josta voin lukea tiedot järkevässä (teksti) formaatissa (siis ilman windows tai mitään muutakaan lisäsoftia). onko tälläisiä olemassa? GPS loggereita on tälläisiä, muttei kyllä ihan helppo löytää suomen kaupoista
<anger> Hei, etsit liimaksikäyttäjien keskuudesta urheilijoita!
<anger> Vai lasketaanko urheiluksi ahkera näppiksen hakkaaminen?
<snowfake> mlpug: garmin forerunner 305 vois olla yks mitä kannattaa tutkailla toimiiko linuxin kanssa
<snowfake> mlpug: yleensäkin siis jos gepsidataa haluat, niitä ei oo kovin monessa sykemittarimallissa ylipäätänsä
<snowfake> mlpug: http://www.andreas-diesner.de/garminplugin/doku.php?id=start
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/VOJCHd -> start    [Linux Garmin Communicator Plugin]
<snowfake> mlpug: eli garmin forerunnereista etsimään sopivaa itselle. 305:sta ei saa enää uutena mutta se on itellä toiminu hyvin, ja joskus oli amazonissa 130-140e paikkeilla
<mlpug> tutkin jo tässä vastauksia odotellessani itsekin asiaa ja garmin forerunnerit alkoi tuntua minustakin hyvältä. garmin-forerunner-tools paketti näyttää siltä mitä tarvitsen laitteen lisäksi
<snowfake> jos ei oo muuta vaatimuksia kuin syke + gps-data, tai se pelkkä gps-data, niin forerunner 110 on aika edullinen ja simppeli paketti
<snowfake> sit jos oikeasti urheilee ja haluaa kaikkia intervallitreenejä jne niin sit tonne 3xx-4xx
<heikki_> moikka
<heikki_> osaaks tääl kukaa postfix + dovecot
<n1ko> hassu kysymys
<heikki_> joo, sainki vastauksen toisaalta, jatkokysymys turha siis :)
<n1ko> kolmiosaisesta kysymisestä vois ihmiset oppia siirtyyn suoraan yksiosaiseen
<n1ko> ts. kysy mikä askarruttaa, älä kysy onko joku hereillä ja osaako joku asiaa x. Koska harvassa on ihmiset jotka osais _kaiken_ postfixistä tai dovecotista
<czr> oikeastaan optimi ois jos vastaisivat suoraan omaan kysymykseen :-)
<Kilpuri> n1ko: eipä tällä kanavalla liikaa spämmätä, useinhan joku vastaus aiheuttaa seuraavan kysymyksen jne. Sitten on semmoisiakin jotka koittavat ymmärtää jotain, mutta eivät osaa edes kysyä, koska Ubuntun opiskelu on ihan alussa.
<n1ko> joo, muttei tuo liity mitenkään tuohon mitä sanoin
<elias_a> 42?
<jjo> kysyminen on kyl taitolaji
<jjo> kun pitäis osata aloittaa kysyminen siitä mihin oma osaaminen loppuu ja oletukset alkavat
<jjo> usein kysytään vastausta ihan väärään ongelmaan
<n1ko> Juu, jos englanti on hallussa ja oikea kysymys tiedossa niin googlekin palvelee. Mutta tosiaan mitään apua ei kellekkään oo noista "onko kukaa paikalla" ja "tietääkö joku softasta <x>"
<n1ko> sit paras tietty ne kaverit jotka odottaa vastausta esim tuohon ekaan ja parttaa vartin päästä :)
<n1ko> onhan tuossa toki sellanen sosiaalinen handshake, mutta joo :)
<czr> RFC3517 ftw
<czr> hmm. pahkina. kayttaen normi-unix-komentoja, miten saa tehokkaasti kopioitua tiedoston n-viimeinen tavut?
<czr> cut -b2000- tiedosto > patka toimis muuten, mut se lisaa rivinvaihdon loppuun
<czr> dd:ssa taas ei oikein voi asettaa aloitusoffsettia tavulleen oikein mikali ei kayta lukusuunnan lohkokokona tavua
<czr> (mika tekee siita erityisen hitaan)
<inz> czr, tail -c?
<czr> inz, just loysin kans itse tuon
<czr> huomasin myos et ainakin busyboxin cut -b korruptoi dataa aika iloisesti :-)
<inz> cuttihan operoi riveittäin
<czr> paitsi -b-tilassa
<inz> silloinkin
<czr> hmm. no gnu versio tekee kyl muuten yhtenevaisen failin (-b1-) mut loppuun tulee yksi rivinvaihto lisaa
<inz> Se ottaa annetut tavut joka riviltä
<czr> busybox tekee samankokoisen tiedoston, mut sen sisalto on korruptoitunut
<czr> nakojaan busybox taililla on myos henkisia ongelmia -c+ offsettien kans reunaehdoissa
<czr> write(1, "", 4294932788)                = -1 EFAULT (Bad address) :-)
<inz> hyvähyvä
<czr> teen sellaista "fish"-tyylista shelliagenttia jolle annetaan komennot ssh:n yli
<czr> mut shellilla. busyboxissa.
<inz> joko hajoo pää?
<czr> vain hieman
<inz> kyllä se vielä kerkiää
<czr> olin sarkastinen :-)
<czr> "tee joku nopea ratkaisu tuohon" "ok!"
<czr> + ffuuuuuu.
<inz> montako viikkoo sitten?
<czr> heh, pari tuntia takaperin aloitin
<czr> siis ei toi tee samoja juttuja kuin fish, mut idean ymmartanee parhaiten sen avulla
<czr> paljon rajatumpi onneksi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-23
<tabasko_> hmm, mikä on hyvä skannaus frontend gnomelle?
<tale> tabasko_: simple-scan, xsane
<tabasko_> tale: thanks, simple-scan näyttää hyvältä :)
<tabasko_> kaikista x alkuisista ohjelmista tulee mieleen vain xorgin perusohjelmat :D
<tabasko_> xclock, xcalc, xbill
<tale> xbill on hieno.
<tale> Ja onhan se hyödyllistä tietää mitä kello on, eli xclock on tarpeellinen.
<heikki_> jos mulla on rautakello itäeuroopan ajassa ja linux luulee että se on utc, niin miten kerron sille sen? Nyt nimittäin mun kello on 3 tuntia edellä
<heikki_> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ainakin antaa väärän tuloksen
<anger> Ei varmaan auta jos kde:n puolelta neuvon aikavyöhykeasetuksen löytyvän klikkaamalla oikealla kelloa ja menemällä sieltä asetuksiin?
<czr> heikki_, jos sulla on /etc/default/hwclock, niin siella pitais loytya ohjeet miten saat "korjattua" tilanteen
<czr> oikea korjaus on toki pitaa RTC:n aika UTC:ssa
<czr> muistaakseni tuki on vain joko utc:lle tai oletukselle et RTC:n aika on paikallisessa aikavyohykkeessa (/etc/timezone)
<czr> ei niin et voi viela erikseen valita aikavyohykkeen missa rtc:n kello on, jos se poikkeaa oletuksesta
<heikki_> ok
<heikki_> noh, ntp ajoi saman asian, tai melkein, ainakin sain kellon oikeaan pysymään
<heikki_> toivottavasti :D
 * Mkaysi suosittelee paketin ntp asennusta
 * n1ko pitää ntp:n asennusta normaalina prosessina
 * Mkaysi myös :)
<czr> chronyd <3
<Ryle> mikähän mättää lubuntussa, kun yrittää asentaa lubuntun restricted extras pakettia, niin asennus pysähtyy tekijänoikeuskuvakkeeseen, jonka ok painiketta ei voi painaa
<Ryle> tämän jälkeen asennus jää päälle estäen myös muita päivityksiä asentamasta
<Echramath> Koita sudo apt-get install (l)ubuntu-rectricted extras niin näet ehkä virheen.
<Echramath> (ilm. sille on oma pakettinsa?)
<Ryle> Lukkoa /var/lib/dpkg/lock ei saada - open (11: Resurssi ei tilapäisesti ole käytettävissä) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ryle> ongelma tulee siinä, että asennus pysähtyy niihin tekijänoikeusteksteihin, joissa kuvakkeen alla on ok painike, mutta kyseistä painiketta ei voi painaa
<Echramath> Niin jos se asennusohjelma on edelleen jumissa.
<Echramath> Mutta sen voinee keskeyttää jollain konstilla.
<Ryle> jep jollain :)
<Echramath> killillä, killallilla tai xkillillä vetäisin.
<Ryle> viimeksi asensin lubuntun kokonaan uudelleen, mutta nyt teki saman tempun eli meni jumii, kun yritti asentaa tuota pakettia, jolla vois katsoa dvd-elokuvia
<Ryle> ei huvittais asentaa uudelleen, kun menee taas noiden päivitysten lataamiseen aikaa
<Ryle> ubuntu olis tietty parempi, mutta tässä celeronin läppärissä, jostain syystä se ei lähde asentumaan
<Ryle> olis kiva tietää onko jollain muulla ollut samoja ongelmia
<Ryle> jos on niin siinä olisi taas lubuntu-guruille kehittämisenpaikkaa
<Echramath> Asensin sen kerran virtuaalikoneeseen ja se tuntui olevan täysin rikkinäinen systeemi.
<Ryle> juuh, mikähän on vikana, kun haluaisi asentaa lubuntun tilalle ubuntun, mutta ubuntua asentaessa herjaa heti alussa seuraavaa
<Ryle> this kernel requirs an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.
<Ryle> olen yrittänyt asentaa sekä 32bit ja 64bit versiot uusimmasta ubuntusta
<Ryle> ainut minkä sain toimimaan oli tuo lubuntu tässä vm 2005 fujitsun amilo pro celeronissa
<Iltsu> mitäs 32-bittine virheilee?
<Iltsu> ku tossa virheilmotuksessa se huutelee et koitat asentaa 64-bittistä versioo koneesee mis on 32-bittinen prosessori
<Ryle> jaa no kokeillaas vielä sitä 32bittistä, minusta sekin virheili jotain mut kokeilen vielä
<Sysi> voiskohan olla ettei oo PAE-tukea
<Sysi> oikea ubuntu siirty PAEen, xubuntussa ja varmaan lubuntussakaa ei oo
<mjr> lubuntu-asennukseen voi kyl laittaa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ja sitten on se normiubuntudesktoppi käytössä myös
<faulty> kai niissä sama kerneli silti on?
<Echramath> Ei välttämättä oletuksena sama paketti.
<mjr> juh, muistelisin että niissä tosiaan olis ei-pae oletuksena, mutta en oo ihan satavarma
<mjr> mut tosiaan asenna toi ubuntu-desktoppi vaan lubun päälle niin siinä on samat kamat
<Tomin_> Onko se Lubuntun rajoitettujen lisäosien asennin semmonen konsoliruutuun perustuva. Siinähän ei käytetä hiirtä vaan näppäimistöä. Tosiaan yhteenkään Lubuntuun en ole niitä systeemejä asennellut, kun ei ole ollut tarvetta
<tumppu> sen pystyy asentamaan myös software centerin kautta kuten minkä tahansa ohjelman=paketin
<tale> Porin kirjastossa on 12.04 ilmestynyt luetteloon. Yksi levy jo lainassakin.
<Tomin> Niin, mutta avaako se sellaisen graafisen valintaikkunan vai konsolityyppisen?
<tumppu> ubuntu software center on graafisella käyttöliittymällä varustettu ohjelma
<tumppu> samat asiat voi tehdä myös komentorivillä
<Tomin> On on, mutta se asennuspaketti tekee omiaan
<Sysi> suljettujen ajurien asennin on oma juttunsa, restricted-extras on normipaketti
<Tomin> mutta se kuitenkin kyselee lisenssiä, tai joku riippuvuus kysyy
<Sysi> mää asennan aina aptilla, ainaki saa hyväksyttyä lisenssin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-24
<wave> saako tuon terminaalikalenterin näyttämään mitenkään maanantaita viikon ensimmäisenä päivänä? Kokeilin jo cal -m mutta ei toiminut
<czr> wave, vaihtamalla localen suomeksi.
<wave> ei muuten?
<wave> ei taida onnistua pelkästään jos laittaa LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8
<ferni> ei kai mitenkään. -M optio on mutta sitä se ei tunne. ncal toimii paremmin ja osaa näyttää maanantain ekana päivänä
<ferni> ncal -MC
<czr> wave, ei gnomessa. eika uudessa kde:ssakaan. vanhassa pystyi erikseen saatamaan kalenterin alkupaivan
<czr> wave, jos loydat jonku hyvan tavan niin kerro toki
<czr> LANG ei tosiaan vaikuta muuta kuin kaytettavaan kieleen ohjelmissa mitka osaavat nayttaa usealla kielella viesteja
<wave> tuo ncal -MC toimii, kiitos siitä
<wave> laitan sille vaan jonkun kätevämmän aliaksen
<Tm_T> LC_TIME taitaa määrittää päivämääriin liittyvät lokaalit
<anger> Pitäiskö linuxin osata automaattisesti päivittää /dev/ sisältö kun virtuaalikoneeseen lisätään uusi levytila?
<anger> Niin joo ja millä mä ylipäätänsä pystyn varmistamaan onko esim. /dev/sda2:lla jo olemassa tiedostojärjestelmää?
<n1ko> fdisk
<n1ko> ja riippuu millanen se "levytila" on
<anger> En ite hallinnoi tota virtuaalihostia niin ei ihan varma pysty olemaan aina kaikesta
<anger> Unable to read /dev/sda2
<n1ko> sda
<anger> Niin joo
<anger> Mut mites mä nyt tolla näen onko toi käytössä jollain tiedostoformaatilla?
<anger> Pitää olla vissiin tyyppiä 83 Linux eikä 5 extended
<anger> Ja toiselta koneelta luntaten arvaisin että se ei ole tuo sda2 mitä oli nyt tarkotus käyttää
<anger> Ei vissiin auta muu kuin buutata serveri että saa uuden levyn näkymään /dev/ssä?
<czr> yleensa hostswap on HBA:n ominaisuus. eli tarkista googlella vaikka mikali vm:lle tehty scsi-ajuri tukee yleensakaan hotswappia linuxissa. jos tukee niin siihen oli joku scsi-scan-komento (yms) milla sai kernelin skannaamaan lunit lapi
<czr> ja jos se loytaa uusia luneja niin niista tulee uevent, ja udev lue sulle ne laitetiedostot
<czr> hotswap jopa
<n1ko> dmesgistä voi kahtella onko se kone jotenkin reagoinut siihen levyn lisäämiseen
<n1ko> oletan siis että lisäsivät uuden levyn eikä esim levytilaa
<anger> Uusi levy pitäisi olla
<anger> Ja pistin ton nyt suosiolla buuttiin
<anger> Ei tossa buutissa oikeastaan muuta kuin se, että mulla ei ole pääsyä konsoliin
<n1ko> kuulostaa laadulta
<anger> Joskus käynyt niin että buutissa onkin jäänyt jumiin johonkin kysymykseen ja itellä ollut ainoastaan ssh:n kautta yhteydet :)
<anger> Joo, sinänsä vähän erikoinen systeemi, siirrettiin palveluntarjoajalle servereitä mutta ne tarjoaa lähinnä kapasitettia
<anger> Eli käytännössä vastuut pysyy pitkälti samoina, mahdollisuudet tehdä asioille jotain vähenivät ja lisäksi meitä laskutetaan nyt tästä :)
<heikki_> moro
<heikki_> mitens, http://pastebin.com/9vq5f1hq tollanen ongelma. eli en saa php-skriptejä suoritettua kun väittää että ei ole docrootissa.
<heikki_> ja ihan varmasti on
<Mkaysi> Miten GRUB2:ssa estetään init=/bin/bash in käyttö?
 * Mkaysi n oli pakko käyttää sitä koulussa ja säikähti sitä miten nopeaa ja yksinkertaista rootin salasanan poistaminen on sillä.
<tale> Mkaysi: En oikein ymmärrä. Jos pahantahtoinen käyttäjä pääsee koneen ääreen, aika turha enää GRUB-asetuksillä mitään koittaa suojata.
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos :(
<tale> Mkaysi: Jos haluat suojata konetta, pistä BIOS-salasana ja kryptaa kiintolevyn sisältö.
<Mkaysi> Minulla on tuossa sellainen ongelma, että näillä koneilla on kolme muutakin käyttäjää, jotka ovat peruskäyttäjiä
<mjr> grubiin voi kyllä laittaa salasanan jota ilman ei voi muokata komentoriviä. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Do3Xmt -> Grub2/Passwords - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mjr> ja se on bios-salasanan ohella syytä laittaa jos aikoo hankaloittaa paikallista murtautumista
<Mkaysi> Salliiko se käynnistämisen (ilman komentorivin muokkausta) ilman salasanaa?
<mjr> joo
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos. Kokeilen tuota
<mjr> eikä ole turhaa kuten tale väittää, onhan tuota monia skenaarioita missä on suotavaa estää triviaali boottaus salasanojen ohi vaikka koneelle saisikin murtauduttua avaamalla sen ja kaivamalla kovalevyn esiin. Jälkimmäinen operaatio on esim. aika paljon vaikeampi tehdä huomaamattomasti.
<tale> CD-levyltä tai USB-tikulta boottaaminen menee aika huomaamattomasti.
<mjr> sitä varten oli se bios-salasana, sinä rupesit vaatimaan heti levyn kryptaustakin
<Mkaysi> Olettaen ettei sitä ole estetty
<absolutis> mo
<absolutis> koskeeko tämä keskustelukanava muuten ubuntuun pohjautuvia distroja, esim. Linux Mint ja Bodhi?
<ninnnu> lähtökohtaisesti ei
<ninnnu> saa yrittää, mutta saatujen ohjeiden toimivuudesta ei ole takeita
<Tekno> kantsii käyttää basic ubuntua vaa
<Tekno> ni toimii ohjeetki aina
<Mkaysi> absolutis: #ubuntu-fi-offtopic kanavalla voi kysyä niistä.
<absolutis> oke
<jjo> Tekno: tai sit kantsii osata käyttää sen verran, että tietää mitä ne ohjeet tekee
<absolutis> nii et tietää toimiiks ne muis versiois vai
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-25
<shanttu> miten saisin koneen tarjoamaan käyttämänsä langattoman verkon ethernet-piuhalla? -> läppäri käyttää langatonta ja tarjoaa yhteyden piuhalla pöytäkoneelle
<Echramath> Haluat jakaa internetyhteyden siis?
<torde> asenna koneelle joku dnsmasq ja conffit vaan sinne että jakaa wlania
<shanttu> Echramath, juu
<Echramath> Eiks tuo lähde ihan guilla nykyään?
<shanttu> Meni ihan sekaisin kun yritin säätää network managerista
<torde> sillon ku mää oon ton tehny, niin apt-get install dnsmasq tai apt-get install masquerading   tjsp toimi ihan jees :)
<shanttu> kun googlettaa ohjeita niin kaikki ohjeet juuri toisin päin. Eli pöytäkoeesta jaetaan se lankayhteys langattomaksi
<Iltsu> fhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<Echramath> shanttu: Ei kai sillä pitäisi olla merkitystä, verkkointerface  kuin verkkointerface?
<Iltsu> shanttu, ei siinä muutaku käännät vaa ne verkkointerfacet toisin päin
<Echramath> iptablesissa tein joskus kauan sitten mutta sen jälkeen ei ole tullut tilannetta jossa käyttäisi tuohon PC:tä.
<czr> olettaisin et menee ihan perus network-sharingilla nykyaan
<czr> (joka kayttaa sisaisesti kylla dnsmasqia ja iptablesia)
<Echramath> Siinä siis on dnsmasq mukana?
<czr> jos en ihan vaarin muista
<Echramath> Onhan se mukava lisä tietysti ja perusasetukset toimivat...
<czr> kayttaakohan ihan dhcpd:na sita. en ole varma kayttaako dns-cachetykseen myos
<Echramath> ...onko siinä dhcp:kin vai toimiiko se niillä Microsoftin lahjoittamilla adhoc-osoitteilla?
<czr> dhcp
<Sysi> tarjoaako networkmanager piuhalla jakoa nykyään, dnsmasq ei oo kyllä kauheen paha conffattava
<ninnnu> http://pastebin.com/X74uiNVz Mulla on tällänen skripti tekemässä WLAN -> ETH-jakoa
<ninnnu> http://ninnnu.kuism.at/udhcpd.conf Ja udhcpd:n konffi.
<shanttu> Sysi, ei tunnu onnistuvan jako network managerilla
<shanttu> ninnnu, jos testaan tuota scriptiäsi niin muutanko tuon ip-osoitteen. Ip-osoitteeni on muotoa 192.168.1.xx Ja kyllä, olen pihalla verkkosäädöistä
<shanttu> näköjään pitää konffata /etc/init/udhcpd alkuun
<ninnnu> shanttu: tai sit vain asennat paketin udhcpd
<shanttu> ninnnu, asensin toki jo
<ninnnu> shanttu: Ja jos sun WLAN on 1.xx-alueella, niin älä muuta
<ninnnu> Koska muuten mikään bitti ei liiku sun läppäristä eteenpäin
<shanttu> ok =)
<Sysi> hmm, pitäisköhän kokeilla routterissa tuota dnsmasqin sijasta
<Sysi> toi tuntuu olevan niin hidas siinä dns-osuudessa
<shanttu> ninnnu, toimii. Loistavaa. Olen käyttänyt varmaan viisi tuntia siihen, että saan tuolle koneen verkkoon.
<shanttu> Kiitos!
<gildean> Sysi: unbound
<shanttu> luotu yhteys tosin katkeaa lyhyen ajan kuluttua
<shanttu> katkeaminen johtuikin siitä kun yhteyttä tarjoava kone yritti yhdistää itsensä verkkoon piuhaa pitkin
<mlpug> menee hermot prittereiden kanssa. Mulla ja kaverilla on molemmilla Epsonin printterit toimineet ok. kunnes ensimmäisen kerran loppui musteet. Ostettiin uudet värikasetit ja vaihdettiin ne. Kummallakaan ei kuitenkaan enää tulostu mitään.
<Echramath> Mustesuihkut on muutenkin vähän sellainen kumma juttu.
<mlpug> molemmissa tapauksissa on haettu draiverit epsonin sivuilta ja seurattu lukuisia netistä löytyviä ohjeita, mutta ei saada tolkkua että mikä mättää ja miten se korjataan
<Echramath> Jos ei tulosta paljoa niin tarviiko lainkaan.
<mlpug> nyt päätettiin heittää nuo laitteet menemään ja ostaa uudet
<Echramath> Jos tulostaa paljon niin miksei laaseri?
<mlpug> no joo. Mulle sopii laseri. kaveri tarttee enämpi värejä että sille ehkä mustesuihku olis ok
<mlpug> mutta kysymykseni kuuluu: onko kellään havaintoa mustesuihkusta joka on toiminut ubuntussa ok ubuntuversion ja värikasettien vaihtamisen jälkeenkin
<IhqTzup> Canonin vehkeet on toiminu :P
<shanttu> täälläkin canon pelittää
<tale> mlpug: Onko siinä mallissa laskuri, jonka saavutettua tietyn arvon laite lakkaa toimimasta?
<tale> Joissain mustesuihkuissa oli. Sitten kun sen laskurin nollaa laite toimii taas.
<tale> Oliko ne värikasetit aitoja Epsoneita?
<mlpug> tale, ei ollut aitoja epsoneita ainakaan minun tapauksessa ja aloinkin epäilemään jotain tuollaista tietsikkaan ja sen käyttikseen liittymätöntä syytä
<mlpug> eli vois olla, että ainakin minun tulostin kieltäytyy toimimasta väittäen ettei ole väriä
<tale> mlpug: Värikasetin vaihdon takia ei pidä ajureita asentaa uusiksi. Koita aidolla Epsonin värikasetilla, eiköhän se sillä toimi.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-26
<heikki_> moro, ubuntu sekoilee ihan kympillä nyt. Laitoin päivityksen meneen kun printteri katosi ja ajattelin jos olis joku bugi joka korjaantuis päivityksellä
<heikki_> nyt kävi näin: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4435155/ubuntu/ubuntu-sekoilee.jpg
<heikki_> gnome päivittyi "vanhempaan" ja graffat sekoilee
<heikki_> tähän siis tuli tää gnome2 asettelu vaikka asensin aikasemmin gnome3 joka toimi 100% hyin
<heikki_> ja noi valikot tuola ylhäällä näkyy mustana, ja ei oo sitä asetukset-valikkoa eikä sammutusvalikkoa
<Sysi> eiku toi on gnome3:n fallback, oisko grafiikka-ajuri kadonnu
<heikki_> jaa, voi olla kun näytön resoluutiokin kusee
<heikki_> mitens helpoiten asennan uusiks sit nvidian ajurit
<Sysi> paina alt ja F2 ja suorita jockey-gtk
<heikki_> jees
<heikki_> kiitti
<heikki_> ajurin asennus epäonnistui. lurkkaan logia
<heikki_> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current
<heikki_> koitan tota toista
<heikki_> Kiva, nyt pöytäkone ei käynnisty ollenkaan
<heikki_> se biosin alkuruutu vaan näkyy
<heikki_> jaha, prossan lämpö 88°C
<heikki_> vedin äkkii virrat pois
<heikki_> mikähän ton prossan lämmöt yhtäkkii nosti?
<heikki_> tuletin pyörii normaalisti
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/TiddlyWiki
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ODla5u -> 2x35 TiddlyWiki - Viikon VALO #87 | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Näyttää mielenkiintoiselta
<Kilpuri> jotain tommoista olen joskus pohtinut, mutta joku on sen tehnyt näköjään valmiiksi.
<Kilpuri> en usko, että kukaan tota käyttäisi omiin tarpeisiin, mutta dropboxissa tosta voisi olla jotain iloakin.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Mikset usko, että kukaan käyttäisi omiin tarpeisiin?  Minä käytän, joten uskoit väärin. ;-)
<pesasa> Tosta on itse asiassa tekeillä seuraavan sukupolven versio, jossa on paljon kaikkea kivaa uutta: http://five.tiddlywiki.com/
<Kilpuri> pesasa: sanoin ehkä väärin tai olen niin vanhanaikainen, että uskon toisenlaisiin muistiinpanoihin. Semmoiseen uskon, että joku kokoaa vaikka linkkejä asiasta ja asian vierestä jollekkin tekstisivulle jne.
<Kilpuri> No ehkä toi riippuu siitä mitä tekee työkseen. Mutta silloin päästänkin jo siihen, että ehkä noi kalenterit kannattaa jakaa koko tiimin kesken, niin muutkin osaavat lukea samat asiat ennen seuraavaa kokousta.
<pesasa> No muille jaettavat jutut ovatkin sitten toinen juttu kuin omat muistiinpanot yms.
<czr_> käytin zim:iä hyvin pitkään. mut se vaan sit alkoi hajoamaan pikkuhiljaa (kaatuili yms)
<Aku506> Onnistuisiko mitenkään Unityn käynnistinpalkin laittaminen molempiin näyttöihin? Ei vain toiseen.
<Sysi> eikös näyttöasetuksissa oo täppä
<Aku506> On, mutta se ei auta.
<gildean> Aku506: iirc sen pitäs olla vakiona molemmissa näytöissä
<Kilpuri> miehikkälässäkin pitäisi olla viinakauppa
<Migho> auttakaas nyt taas, mikä oikein voi olla vikana kun serveri ei millään suostu ajamaan .bin-tiedostoa? nyt kymmeniä kertoja on tarkistettu että tiedosto on kansiossa, ja että ei ole kirjoitusvirheitä mutta silti valittaa että tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<Migho> mikäli taas suoritetaan sudolla, ei tapahdu mitään. missä vika?
<ninnnu> chmod +x
<ninnnu> ja kai suorituskomentona on ./tiedosto.bin, eikä pelkkä tiedosto.bin
<Sysi> chownilla oikea omistaja tiedostolle
<Migho> chmod +x:ää on koitettu useaan kertaan sekä sudolla että ilman. oletan että se toimii, se ei heitä mitään viestiä konsoliin
<Migho> suorituskomentona on ./tiedosto.bin
<Migho> chown?
<Sysi> sudo chown $USER:$USER tiedosto.bin
<Echramath> Älä oleta, katso ls:llä.
<Migho> ls:llä katsottu on kyllä, eikä silmissäkään pitäisi olla vikaa
<Migho> koitin tuota chownia, ei vastaa mitään eikä tunnu oikein suorittavankaan mitään. sama juttu siis kuin sudolla yrittäessä
<Migho> kopioin kys. tiedoston ja koitin uudelleen, ei toimi siltikään :|
<Echramath> Se ei siis syystä x vaan tee mitään, jos herjaa ei tule.
<Echramath> Tai siis chown ja chmod ei vastaa mitään ellei ole ongelmia.
<Echramath> unix-komennon ide.a
<Echramath> Mutta jos se sun .bin ei tee mitään näennäisesti eli ei tulee mitään herjaa, se ei luultavasti vaan tee mitään sitten.
<Echramath> ...siis jos tuosta ei saa mitään selvää "ei mitään" tarkoittaa yleensä kaikki meni ok, mutta tuosta sun binistä me ei voida tietää mitään.
<Echramath> Viallinen softa voi olla hiljaa ja mitään ei tapahdu.
<Migho> Pitäisi tehdä, sen pitäisi luoda steam-kansio ja sinne kivat binäärit tms. voisin kyllä koittaa ladata koko tiedoston uudelleen
<Echramath> Siitä ei tietenkään tarjota md5-summaa?
<Migho> tuskin, mutta nyt kun tajusin tarttua googleen niin huomasin että monella muullakin taitaa olla sama vika
<Migho> jj00, piti asentaa lib32gcc1 joka ei tule ubuntun 64-bittisen asennuksen mukana. nyt toimii \o/ kiitos auttaneille
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-20
<Myrtti> hiljaasta on
<tale> Eikä ole. Tänäänkin jo yksi rivi kirjoitettu.
<Myrtti> nyjjo kolme
<puhuri> onkos ubuntulle komentorivipohjaista vaihtoehtoa modemmanagerille (muuta kuin chat+ppp)?
<puhuri> meni tänään lopullisesti hihat networkmanagerin kanssa niin pitää kokeilla wicd:tä, se tosin ei tue sitten kännyköitä/mokkuloita
<ninnnu> laskisin wicdin enemmän käliksi ppp:lle
<tale> puhuri: ifconfig ja route.
<puhuri> tale: eipäs kun ip
<puhuri> ifconfig ja routen syntaxi on sieltä mihin päivä ei paista
<puhuri> ip:llä saa hoidetyttua molempien tehtävät melkein yhtenäisellä syntaxilla
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-21
<Myrtti> toimiiko tuo uusi Dansken verkkopankki webkit-selaimilla ollenkaan, vai onko vika vain minussa?
<Myrtti> alkaa taas verenpaine nousta kun on laskujenmaksun aika
<elias_a_> Ei oo kokemusta.
<Myrtti> näköjään sentään firefoxilla onnistuu
<kirvesAxe> Myrtti, dansken mobiiliverkkopankki on muistaakseni toiminu about millä vaan
<Myrtti> joo, se ei paljoa auta näissä mun käyttötapauksissa kylläkään
<kirvesAxe> mut jos tarttee ominaisuuksia joita siinä ei oo... noh, siihen oli syynsä miksi vaihdoin pankkia ;)
<Myrtti> joo en minäkään omia asioitani Danskessa hoida
<kirvesAxe> :DD
<elias_a_> Mun on pakko käyttää sitä dansken pasketta vetuma-tunnistautumiseen.
<elias_a_> Saa nähdä toimiiko se. Pitäisi huomenna tehdä matkalaskuja.
<Myrtti> kuolinpesän asioita lähinnä, ja joudun olemaan siskon perheen tukena. Sisko onneksi käyttää itse Firefoxia eli ei ole kohdannut näitä ongelmia
<pokkos> miten saan poistettua vanhat kernelit viemästä tilaa ?
<pokkos> nevermind
<pokkos> ratkaisin pulman
<Tm_T> pokkos: poistamalla ne paketit, usein "apt-get autoremove" tais tuossa auttaa
<Tm_T> tarkkana sitten ettei lähde jotain mitä ei halua lähtevän
<elias_a_> Uhh.... Gimp Unityn päällä on kyllä ihan kauhea.
<elias_a_> Aika inhaa etsiä valikkoikkunoita...
<jjo> mulle cinnamon pelasti linux-desktopin
<jjo> ehdin kyl ostaa mäkkiläppärin vaan todetakseni, ettei OsX ole ollenkaan mua varten
<jjo> dualbootia odotellessa
<elias_a_> Aika inhaa etsiä valikkoikkunoita.../away
<elias_a_> No voi sun...
<Kilpuri> jjo: siis mitä olet odottelemassa?
<jjo> oikeastaan sitä, että toi uus air on paremmin tuettu rautansa puolesta ja että jaksaisin asentaa siihen linuxin
<Myrtti> mä mietin että pitäiskö tilauttaa äijän kautta britti-Delliltä XPS 13
<jjo> Myrtti: sitä minäkin harkitsin yhtenä vaihtoehtona. mutta miksi britti? näppiksen takia?
<Myrtti> jjo: koska hinta ja helppous
<Myrtti> näppiksen pystyy Delliltä pyytämään että laittaa se/fi-näppiksen vaikka mistä tilaa, se ei ole ongelma
<jjo> helppoudesta en tiedä, mut hinta on toki eri
<Myrtti> no helppous tulee siitä että lennän Ryanairilla kotiin ja otan koneen käyttöön
<Myrtti> jossa yhtälössä koti on Briteissä
<jjo> no joo, sit varmaan juu
<Myrtti> uuden koneen hankintahommasta, mallien vertailusta yms. tekee haastavan se että nykyinen kone alkaa olla niin takajaloilla ettei se oikein jaksa valmistajien sivuilta enää javascriptien takia edes latailla tietoja
<elias_a_> Myrtti: Mulla on edelleen sama tauti. Ostan käytettyjä thinkpadeja, joissa vielä tehdastakuuta jäljellä.
<elias_a> Kas - minullahan oli häntä.
<Myrtti> elias_a: joo, samaa harkitsin mutta toisaalta luotan tohon XPS 13:sta sen verran että sen vois ostaa oikeastaan ihan uutena
<jjo> olis kyllä munkin pitänyt ottaa toi XPS
<jjo> developer edition
<elias_a> Myrtti: Thinkpadit ei ole muuten enää niin hyviä kuin ennen. Näppiksissä isoin ero. Mutta SSD-levy kyllä on loistava juttu...
<Myrtti> jebou
<shanttu> update manager valittaa "check your internet connection", koska ei saa ladattua "http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/*" Precise kuitenkin käytössä eikä repolistassa ole aktiivisena mitään nattyn repoja.
<Myrtti> ei edes sources.list.d:ssä?
<shanttu> kaikenlaista siellä näemmä on, mutten tuollaisia backportseja näe. googlettelulla löytyi ratkaisu http://askubuntu.com/questions/65911/how-can-i-fix-a-404-error-using-a-ppa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/WOnX3j -> upgrade - How can I fix a 404 Error using a PPA? - Ask Ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-22
<ewalker> onko tietoa josko joku  thunderbird/ligthing kalenteripäivitys on särkenyt kalenterikutsujen lähetyksen ?
<elias_a> ewalker: Milloin? Mulla tuntuisi kyllä toimivan.
<Echramath> Mites mites, pitäis speksailla vanhemman pään pci-e-näytönohjain, vieläkö ATI on "right out"-vaihtoehto?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-23
<mlpug> tätä konetta ei saa sammutettua muuten kuin virtanapista pitkään painamalla tai akku irti. Jos laitan shutdown  valikosta tai terminaaliin niin aina reboottaa
<mlpug> muuttui tälläiseksi pari viikkoa sitten. Millähän tämän sais korjattua
<mjr> sudo poweroff myös?
<mjr> (saman sen pitäis tehdä kuin valikosta mutta näin iteroidaksemme)
<mlpug> no en mä viitsi tuota kokeilla nyt kun olen keskustelussa toisellakin kanavalla. Luulisin, että sama juttu, koska sudo shutdown:ia olen kokeillut -H ja -P
<mlpug> ja aina boottaa
<mlpug> kokeilen myöhemmin vielä poweroffia
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-24
<Mirv> heitin lataussivulle (http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html) ensimmäiset 12.04.3-linkit
<Mirv> pitäis vielä se XML päivittää ainakin (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/stable)
<Mirv> jaa niin joo ja fi-remix, nyt ei kyllä heti tule sitä tehtyä mutta ehkäpä tässä viikonloppuna kuitenkin
<Mirv> 3.8-kernel, SNA ja Mesa 9.1.x 12.04:ssa on ihan mukavan tuoretta kyllä, pitäisi haswell-koneillakin pyöriä
<tale> Vaihtuuko LTS-julkaisuun tosiaan noin uusi ydin?
<Mirv> tale: jep, se on siis 12.04 LTS:n uutuus. ei siis vaihdu vanhoihin asennuksiin (opt-in), mutta uusilta asennuslevyiltä tulee uusi ydin. helmikuun 12.04.2:ssa oli 3.5-kernel, eli sisi Ubuntu 12.10:n - tämä 12.04.3:n on siis sama kuin 13.04:ssa
<Mirv> samaten X ja Mesa tulevat uudempina
<Mirv> opt-in onnistuu ainakin http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki
<hahlo> Mirv: mitäköhän mokkulaan liittyvää muuttui 12.04-13.04 välissä kun aiemmin toimi virheettä ja nyt ei oikein millään?
<Sysi> mitenkähän nuiden kerneleiden tuki menee ku 13.04 tuki loppuu ennen LTS:ää
<Mirv> hahlo: varmaan aika paljon, network manager ja usb-modeswitch ainakin päivittyvät, ja kai kernelinkin tuki osittain
<Mirv> Sysi: en oikeastaan ole varma miten tuo menee, saatto olla joku sellanen systeemikin että lopulta quantal/raring/saucy-LTS-stackin käyttäjät siirtyvät backportatun 14.04 LTS -stackin käyttäjiksi
<Mirv> joka tapauksessa raringin kernel tarttee pidemmän tuen kuin tuo raring itse joka loppuu jo tammikuussa
 * hahlo olisinpa pysynyt 12.04:ssa tämän mokkulanetbookin osalta
<Kilpuri> Launchy ei toimi (areena)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ElementaryOS
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JL82SW -> 3x35 ElementaryOS - Viikon VALO #139 | Viikon VALO
<Kilpuri> Taitaa se areenan lataus sittenkin toimia.
<Max^> aika rikki toi elementaryos
<pesasa> Max^: Jaa, millä tavalla?
<Max^> käyttöliittymä on beta laatua
<Max^> ehkä se joskus toimii paremmin
<Max^> ubuntu huonoilla fonteilla se on
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-25
<Iltsu> ois toi elementary kyl hyvän näköne
<Sysi> ei oikeen sytytä nää kaikki "vaihdetaan teema"-forkit, vaikka elementaryssä tais olla jotaki vähän muutaki
<Iltsu> joo emmä kans keksi et miks forkkeja pitää olla se tuhat
<Sysi> kuitenki kaikkia pitää säätää enempi tai vähempi niin parempi alottaa ubuntusta ellei debianista
<Iltsu> mjep
<Iltsu> melkee vois vaihtaa läppäris linuxii, mut mahtaiskoha sitä kui hätäsee tulla itku ilma officee ja netflixii
<Sysi> kaikkea mite libre ei tee voi kokeilla spydrive-officella, netflixin saa jotenkuten jos haluaa sieltä kattoa
<Iltsu> kyse ei oo siitä etteikö librel varmaa onnistuis
<Iltsu> mut jotenki office on vaa ni iselkärangas et
<Mirv> no niin finnish remixistä 12.04.3 lähetetty mirrorille http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/12.04/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/VH6WkR -> Index of /ubuntu-finnish-remix/12.04
<Mirv> vielä lataan kerran ja tarkistaan että md5 edelleen sama...
<Mirv> joo kaikki toimii, ja testiasennuskin tehty
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-18
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Font_Awesome
<Mikaela> Ei toimi urxvtllä.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-19
<Jalm> Terves! tarvisin apua LinuxLiten kanssa,tarkoitus olisi ikävä kyllä saada se pois ja en ole löytänny mistään toimivia ohjeita että saisin bootattua usbilta.
<Jalm> käytössä on miniläppäri, eikä näin ollen cd/dvd-asemaa..
<Tm_T> mikä in LinuxLite?
<Jalm> Ubuntu distro
<Mikaela> Ei ole.
<Tm_T> hmmm, harmi kun se ei ole Ubuntu, minä en ainakaan osaa sanoa yhtään mitä tuo LinuxLite tekee Ubuntuun verrattuna eri tavalla
<Jalm> ahaa, no sitten olen ymmärtäny väärin'
<Mikaela> Ubuntun rinnakkaisjakeluja ovat vain Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu ja olikohan niitä muita.
<Tm_T> mutta siis ongelmana oli saada tehtyä mitä?
<Mikaela> Ymmärtääkseni poistaa se.
<Jalm> saada tehtyä toimiva boottaava usb, ensimmäisenä
<Mikaela> Tai saada kone käynnistymään tikulta, johon en osaa sanoa muuta, kuin onko tikku tehty oikein ja löytyykö BIOSsista tai käynnistyksestä mitään näppäintä, jolla sen saa käynnistymään tikulta.
<Tm_T> tai tukea usb-bootille
<Mikaela> Mitä käyttöjärjestelmiä sinulla on nyt käytettävissä?
<Jalm> BIOS:ista on valittu primary boot dev. usb laitteeksi
<Mikaela> Minikannettavilta harvemmin puuttuu usb-boot tuki.
<Jalm> Mikaela: LinuxLite
<puhuri> varmaan dd-komento löytyy
<puhuri> toimiiko ubuntun cd-vedokset usb-boottaavina kuten debianin?
<Mikaela> !usb
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mikaela> puhuri: Toimivat alkaen muutama vuosi sitten, tai ainakin niiden pitäisi.
<Mikaela> 11.10 sanoo Google http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/ubuntu-switched-to-hybrid-disc-images.html
<Jalm> distribution version 14.04.01 LTS
<Mirv> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_USB-tikulle
<Jalm> ei
<Jalm> vaan tarkotus olisi saada ubuntusta bootattua win asennus
<Mikaela> Mikset heti sanonut niin?
<Jalm> en ehtiny, sori
<Mikaela> Ymmärtääkseni ainut tapa tehdä bootattava Windows-tikku on http://rufus.akeo.ie/ joka vaatii Windowsin.
<Mirv> ei Ubuntusta voi bootata win-asennusta, vaan koneen asetuksista valitaan USB-käynnistys jos on toimiva USB-Windows-tikku
<Jalm> eli en saa Rufusta asennettua tähän miniläppäriin ja tehtyä tällä bootattavaa USB-tikkua?
<Jalm> ainakin tuolla sivuilla lukee että saisi kopioitua "git":stä
<Mikaela> Windowsin levyt vaativat minun tietääkseni Rufuksen, mutta Googlella voi löytyä Linuxilla toimivia vaihtoehtoja.
<Mikaela> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html näyttää lupaavalta
<Jalm> kokeilen tuota, kiitos :)
<Jalm> hmmm.. onko tämä paha? "E: Unable to locate package winusb"
<Jalm> tuo tuli sen jälkeen kun olin tehny apt.get install winusb komennon
<czr> FYI jos open hardware kiinnostaa: http://www.lowrisc.org/
<Kurko> kovastippa rupes taas kutkuttaan vaihto ubuntuun
<Kurko> ..tai johonkin muuhun avoimeen järjestelmään
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-20
<Kalki-> ubuntu-server r0x ♥
<markosu> Jos haluan monistaa peruskäyttäjien asetukset usealle käyttäjälle /etc/skel (skeleton) avulla niin miten kopioin muokatun profiilin tiedot /etc/skel hakemistoon?
<Mikaela> cp varmaan riittää, mutta /etc/skel/ vaikuttaa vain uusiin käyttäjiin.
<markosu> ltsp-pnp ympäristö jossa käytetään guest tunnuksia, jotka poistetaan session jälkeen.
<Mikaela> Ok
<markosu> http://sourceforge.net/p/ltsp/mailman/ltsp-discuss/thread/1310986533.1915.3.camel@alkis/ eli ajetaan tuo scripti
<markosu> kokeilin säädetyn profiilin kopiointia cp komennolla mutta jostain syystä se ei toiminutkaan
<markosu> mietin että onko tuo jotenkin riippuvainen oikeuksista
<markosu> Googlesta löytyy paljon infoa miten ympäristömuuttujia ja bashrc tiedostoja säädetään mutta ei kokonaista profiilia
<tale> markosu: Millä tavalla se ei toiminut? Eikö skel-hakemistot tiedostot kopioitunut guest-käyttäjälle?
<markosu> tale: En ehtinyt siinä vaiheessa tutkia asiaa paremmin kun piti säätää jotkut käyttäjätunnukset käyttöön. Täytyy tutkia tuo kun seuraavan kerran meen käymään tilassa. Ei kai tuo toiminnallisuus tee poikkeusta onko kyseessä .bashrc tiedosto vai firefoxin profiilihakemisto
<tale> markosu: Tarkista ajetaanko tuo scripti, eli oletko asentanut sen scriptin oikein.
<tale> markosu: Se ehkä tarvitsee vastaavanlaisen asennuksen kuin /etc/init.d -hakemiston scriptit.
<markosu> tale: Tuon scriptin ajon ehdin tarkistaa eli guest hakemistot olivat tyhjiä käytön jälkeen.
<tale> Tuo scripti tyhjentää sen hakemiston sisäänkirjautumisen yhteydessä, eli logoutin jälkeen questin hakemistossa pitäisi vielä olla tiedostot.
<tale> Tässä ehkä perusteellisempi ohje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177959
<markosu> tale: Aijaa, no pitää perehtyä tuohon syvällisemmin. Kiitos infosta
<czr> heh, hauska. 12.04 -> 14.04.1 päivitys. kerneli jumahtaa rebootilla, mut jos tekee shutdown ja sit käynnistää koneen niin kaik on ok.
<czr> (toinen kone jo missä 14.04-sarjan kerneleiden kanssa ongelma)
<puhuri> tukiko 14.04 btrfs-roottia?
<shanttu> ongelma: läppärissä kiinni tv hdmi:llä tai vga:lla. Käynnistettäessä tulee automaagisesti käyttöön laajennettu työpöytä. En kuitenkaan halua tv:tä käyttöön käynnistettäessä.
<shanttu> mikäli käytän xrandr-komentoa, en pysty enää säätämään läppärin kirkkauttta
<shanttu> slideri liikkuu, mutta mitään ei tapahdu. kun käynnistän gnome shellin xrandr-komennon jälkeen uudestaan työpöytä laajenee ja kirkkaudensäätö toimii. mites?
<shanttu> paras olisi varmaan kytkin piuhassa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-21
<marsupapu> Missäs se tiedosto majailikaan, jota pääsee muokkaamaan grubissa käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<marsupapu> Haluaisin vaihtaa grafiikkatilan pysyvästi 773:ksi ettei tarvitse joka bootissa sitä tehdä.
<marsupapu> Kun muistelin ja luinkin jostain että se olisi /boot/grub/menu.lst, mutta moista tiedostoa en löydä-
<tale> marsupapu: Lienee tiedostossa /etc/default/grub nykyään Grub 2:n aikaan.
<czr> default/grub:ista tulee päätason asetukset debian/ubuntussa grub2:ssa
<czr> sieltä sit update-grub -komento rakentaa oikeat grubin konffispalikat
<marsupapu> default/grubista sain muutettua ainoastaan grubin reson, mutta en bashin.
<czr> tiedoston alussa oli muistaakseni mainittu mistä löytyy dokumentaatio niistä parametreistä mitä ko tiedostossa voi välittää
<czr> ah. ehkä sulla on kms käytössä
<marsupapu> Mikä?
<czr> kyl sekin pitäisi onnistua, ehkä. eilen tosin dissasin itseltäni kaiken grafiikan buutissa, joten en ole ihan varma miten mennä "toiseen suuntaan" :-)
<czr> kernel modeset. kernelin puolella oleva koodi resoluution/syvyyden muutokseen
<marsupapu> Mie oon tähän asti bootissa muokannut kernelin riviä ja laittanut sinne vga=773 mutta manuaalinen työ joka bootissa ärsyttää
<czr> jaa, jos toi toimii sulla niin sit toi on helppo. etsit default:ista GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="xxx" ja lisäät sinen loppuun hipsujen sisään tuon vga=773
<Mikaela> Minä poistan /etc/default/grubin tuosta default kohdasta aina quiet & splash.
<czr> "quiet splash" taitaa olla oletus. eli sun tapauksessa sit "quiet splash vga=773" ja sudo update-grub
<Mikaela> splash on ärsyttävä.
<czr> se on ihan ok ei-linux-ihmiselle jos se vain toimii
<marsupapu> quiet siellä jo onkin
<Mikaela> Se tarkoittaa sitä graafista käynnistysruutua, joka piilottaa kaiken mitä kone tekee.
<czr> no, quiet piilottaa sen mitä kernel tekee
<marsupapu> Juu en käytä
<czr> mikä on hieman ikävää kuten esim eilen kun rebootin jälkeen kerneli halttas ja ruutu oli pimeenä. tietty konesalissa etänä. oh well.
<Mikaela> Kernelkin on kiva tietää välillä.
<czr> lähti kms, grubin grafiikat, quiet ja splash kävelemään aika nopeasti siitä koneesta
<Mikaela> :)
<czr> sain tosin korjattua/kierrettyä ongelman sit vihdoin. prossassa bugi
<czr> tai no, tavassa miten 3.13 käyttää clocksourceja on ehkä.. bugi. tai väärin tehty. anyway
<marsupapu> Kiitoksia, miepäs reboottaan
<czr> (ilmeisesti TSC deadline scheduling käyttää PEBS:ejä, mutta PEBS:in bugisuus tarkistetaan vasta sen jälkeen kun TSC deadline scheduling aktivoidaan -> boom)
<czr> 12.04 toimi ihan fine tuossa koneessa
<marsupapu> hipsujen sisässä on nyt quiet vga=773 eikä haluttua tulosta synny.
<tale> marsupapu: Komensitko sen update-grub kuten neuvottiin?
<marsupapu> Komensin.
<Mikaela> Jos kävit siellä katsomassa mitä sillä Linux-rivillä luki, näitkö mitä halusit?
<marsupapu> En.
<marsupapu> Siis kävin, mutta en nähnyt.
<czr> sit ei ole päivittynyt. update-grubin pitäisi ajaa ne parametrit kyllä läpi, ellet ole sit muokannut jotain /etc/grub/:in alta siten ettei siellä olevat palikat enää toimi
<marsupapu> Liekö muuten mitään ideaa yrittää pyörittää 128mt ramilla X:ää ja vaikka iceWM:ää?
<czr> jos perus-desktop-käytöstä on kyse selaimineen yms, niin ehkei kuitenkaan
<czr> jos taas haluaa opiskella et kuinka pitkälle pystyy itse muuttamaan työtapojaan niin ehkä :-)
<marsupapu> Saattas tässä dillo pyöriä
<marsupapu> Lähinnä joku minimalistinen tekstinkäsittelyohjelma olisi kiva saada, jostain syystä sellaista ei ole vielä shelliin.
<marsupapu> Joka ymmärtäisi odt:ta ja docia
<marsupapu> Pelkkä X ja iceWM ei näköjään edes swappaa
<marsupapu> nice
<marsupapu> Se voisikin sivarin ratoksi olla ihan mukavaa puuhaa opiskella kuina pitkälle pystyy muuttamaan työtapojaan
<marsupapu> Nyt on dillo ja apt käynnissä yhtä aikaa, swapswap
<czr> odt on XML. XML:n prosessointi vaatii muistia (puhumattakaan wysiwyg-yrittelystä)
<czr> down that road lies madness
<czr> voit tietty opettella zram:in tai vastaavan käytön ja katsoa oisko siitä pientä muistinjatketta
<czr> tosihenkilöt(tm) tietty käyttäis jotain oikeaa tekstintuotantoon soveltuvaa järjestelmää (latex-henkistä)
<czr> silloin editorilla ei sinänsä ole merkitystä, ja PDF-viewerit kuitenkin toimii suht pienellä muistilla pienten dokkareiden kanssa
<Kurko> ubuntun kirjautumis ruutu ei ihan tahdo tykätä ulkosesta näytöstä
<kirvesAxe> Oon jo pitkään todennu että läppäristä kannattaa käynnistettäessä olla ulkoinen näyttö irti kunnes on kirjauduttu sisään ;)
<Tm_T> intelin piirisarjoilla viimeaikoina puljanneena mulla on kyllä toiminut ihan ok kaikki
<puhuri> marsupapu: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/OpenDocumentText (en ole testannut)
<puhuri> riippuu tietty käyttötarkoitusksesta millaisia dokumentteja joutuu editoimaan ja tuottaako itse muille vai itse lukee
<puhuri> itse tein aikanaan yhden web-pulauttimen, mikä perlin Text::Template:lla täyttää odt-dokumenttiin muuttuvat osat ja palauttaa sen käyttäjälle (odt kun on zip-paketti, jossa on tiedostoja)
<marsupapu> WordPerfect 5.1 DosBoxissa vois olla aika, no, mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Toki se ei tallenna mihinkään fiksuun muotoon.
<czr> löysin täs männäpäivänä vanhan näppis"kartan" WP:lle
<czr> oiskohan ollu kakkoselle tai ykköselle
<tale> marsupapu: Kyllä 128 Mt muistia riittää, kun poistaa X Windowsta turhan.
<tale> marsupapu: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian
<abraka> hei apua
<abraka> tää 14.04 on sekottanut mun koko koneen ja oon ihan pulassa
<abraka> Esim: mulla ei oo enää volumenhallintajuttua ollenkaan
<abraka> Spotify ei aukee ollenkaan
<abraka> Ja tän akku ei lataudu. Kone toimii ainoostaan kun laturi on seinässä.
<abraka> Ennen päivittämistä kaikki oli ok 3:
<abraka> toi volumejuttu olis ehkä kiireisin jos joku osaa auttaa
<Kilpuri> missä tilnteessa siinä ei ole volumea? Oletko kokeillut eri grammareilla?
<tale> abraka: Onko se juuri asennettu vakio 14.04? Siinä järjestelmäasetuksissa pitäisi olla äänen säätö.
<abraka> järjestelmäasetuksissa ei oo mitään ääneen viittaavaa
<abraka> ääniä ei oo ollenkaan jos yritän kuunnella läppärin kaiuttimista, mut kuulokkeilla kuuluu
<abraka> tosi voluumia ei tosiaan voi säätää yhtään mistään
<tale> abraka: Jaa. Osaatko käyttää komentoriviä, eli katsoa mitä näyttää komento: lsusb | grep -i audio
<abraka> ja asensin viime viikolla ihan silleen automaattisesti
<abraka> kokeilen
<abraka> öö ei tuu mitään
<tale> Jos muuten ei saa äänenvoimakkuutta säädettyä, komentorivillä komento alsamixer ainakin pitäisi olla toimiva.
<tale> abraka: Mikä työpöytäympäristö on käytössä?
<abraka> toi alsamixer toimi, kiitos D:
<abraka> en mä tiiä
<abraka> yhyy
<tale> abraka: Saatko kuvakaappauksen ruudusta ja lähetettyä sen sopivaan kuvapalveluun?
<abraka> joo, siis työpöytä ?
<tale> abraka: Että näkisi mikä työpöytä sinulla on käytössä.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/c1c9c1ca121caabe66831e5a1c064438   <--niin että onko se ton näköinen vai jonkun muun näköinen?
<abraka> joop: http://oi57.tinypic.com/3463skx.jpg
<tale> abraka: Tuo on vakio Ubuntussa, ihan jees. Oikeassa ylänurkassa tosiaan ei ole äänenhallintaa.
<tale> Ja tuossa vasemmassa reunassa olevassa hammasrattaan ja kiintoavaimen kuvassa siis ei ole mitään äänenhallintaan viittaavaa?
<abraka> ei mitään, haravoin jo kaikki sen jutut läpi
<mjr> kokeile piruuttasi sanoa pääteikkunassa /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service &
<abraka> oke
<mjr> en tiiä kyllä pitäiskökään toimia
<abraka> bash: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<tale> Olisko lokissa tai dmesg:ssä virheilmoitusta jonkun ääniepelin kaatumisesta?
<abraka> samaa väittää btw spotifystä, et tiedostoa ei ole
<mjr> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<tale> Tai jos se on 32-bittinen, jolloin ei ole tota x86_64:ää?
<mjr> mutta ton pitäis kyllä tulla ubuntu-desktop -paketin mukana
<mjr> ah, totta
<mjr> sitten kai vain x86-linux-gnu
<mjr> ei sitä tule enää ajatelleeksi moista
<abraka> en ymmärrä tosta loki/dmesgistä mitään
<tale> Tai katsoo komennolla locate indicator-sound-service
<mjr> dpkg -S indicator-sound-service
<abraka> öö
<abraka> indicator-sound: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<mjr> ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound
<mjr> (alan veikata että kone on rikki)
<abraka> jos on niin päivittäminen rikkoi
<mjr> tuskin tuolla tavalla
<abraka> sanoo että:
<abraka> yhteensä 212
<abraka> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 213448 huhti  2 02:31 indicator-sound-service
<tale> mjr: Äänet kuuluu kuulokkeista, ja alsamixer osaa säätää. Vaan se GUI-kilke volumelle puuttuu.
<tale> abraka: Oletko bootannut sen päivityksen jälkeen? Ja menikö se päivitys virheittä loppuun asti?
<abraka> mitä on boottaaminen D: päivitys näytti menevän ihan hyvin
<tale> abraka: Komentoikkunassa: sudo apt-get upgrade
<abraka> mm
<abraka> kovasti se teki jotain
<abraka> en ymmärrä tästä mitään :D
<tale> abraka: Oliko mitään virheen näköistä?
<abraka> jaa-a...
<tale> abraka: voit pistää tekstin leikaten ja liimaten pastebiniin, kanavan topicissa on URL.
<abraka> okei hmm
<tale> abraka: Kuvakaappauksen jo osasit pistää näkyviin.
<abraka> tädää: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107282/
<tale> abraka: Näyttää etenevän virheettä. Mutta siellä siis oli asentamattomia päivityksiä.
<tale> abraka: Tuo vissiin jatkuu vielä? Anna mennä loppuun asti, sitten sammutat koneen ja käynnistät uudelleen, jospa se toisi volumesäädön takaisin.
<abraka> ei jatku
<abraka> jos restarttaan nytten
<mjr> kokeilisin ehkä piruuttani sudo apt-get --reinstall install indicator-sound
<mjr> ensin
<abraka> ok
<abraka> brb
<abraka> huraa \o/
<abraka> nyt on volyymiasia takas
<abraka> kiitos
<mjr> jos se näillä korjautui niin luulen yhä että kone on vähän rikki
<mjr> fyysisesti
<mjr> vois ehkä ajaa memtestiä boottivalikosta kokeeksi jonkin aikaa tms
<abraka> mulle pitää kyl selittää in layman's terms nää jutut
<abraka> tosiaan se 12.04 toimi ihan hyvin eikä ollut ikinä mitään tällasta aiemmin
<mjr> (latautumattomuus kans viittais siihen kyllä...
<mjr> siellä käynnistysvalikossa on memtest-valinta jossain kohtaa kai oletuksenakin jopa, sen voi käynnistää ja katsoa löytyykö virheitä. Kannattaa tosin antaa pyöriä pidempään, vaikka yön yli.
<abraka> okeei
<mjr> ei se tietty välttämättä löydä vaikka oliskin jotain vikaa, mut usein hyvä perusdiagnostiikkakalu
<mjr> akun latautumista ei tietääkseni käyttis pc-koneilla kauheesti sit taas edes pysty estämään
<abraka> tää on kyl outo :c
<abraka> spotify ei kans oo auennut sen jälkeen kun päivitin, any advice?
<abraka> btw kiva kun ootte noin avuliaita täällä
<mjr> onkohan se spofity edes asennettuna enää sen päivityksen jäljilt
<abraka> ainakin löytyy sovelluksista
<ansa> koita käynnistää terminaalista, voit saada jonkun virheilmoituksen mikä kertois lisää
<abraka> ja on tuolla volapalkissa
<mjr> okei
<abraka> miten käynnistän terminaalista?
<mjr> ansalta ihan idea
<abraka> ihan vaan "spotify"?
<ansa> joo
<abraka> spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mjr> Juup. Miten sä oot asentanut sen spotifyn?
<abraka> en ees muista. sekin oli ihan hirveen tappelun takana sillon :C
<tale> http://www.linux.fi/wiki/Spotify
<mjr> Se tarvii jotain vanhaa kirjastoversiota. Ehkä siitä löytyis uudempi toimiva versio asennettavaksi spotifyn sivuilta, mutta ei voi tietää.
<mjr> jaa, tuolla on toi ubuntu-ohje, sitä kannattanee kokeilla
<abraka> okei
<ansa> njoo, mulla ei ainakaan uusin spotifyn reposta tuleva versio ldd:n mukaan edes kaipaa mitään libudev:a, tosin ei mulla tässä oo kuin Debian/testing mistä tarkistaa
<mjr> tietty jos sä olet asentanut esim. kotihakemistoon käsin sen spotifyn aikaisemmin, niin vois olla kannattavaa saada se poistettua alta
<mjr> voit tietty katsoa ensin onko sulla jotain pakettia asennettuna siit
<mjr> dpkg -l | grep -i spotify
<ath> Minusta noin on käynyt joskus ennenkin päivittäessä Spotifyä vanhan päälle. Korjaantunut poistamalla koko paketin ja asentamalla uudestaan.
<abraka> mä tein ton wikiohjeen mukaan niin:
<abraka> Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis
<abraka> spotify-client on jo uusin versio.
<abraka> Seuraavat paketit on alun perin asennettu automaattisesti, eikä niitä enää tarvita:
<abraka>   libpostproc52 libtimezonemap1 printer-driver-min12xxw printer-driver-pnm2ppa
<abraka>   signon-keyring-extension
<abraka> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<abraka> 0 päivitetty, 0 uutta asennusta, 0 poistettavaa ja 0 päivittämätöntä.
<abraka> mjr:n ohje sanoo:
<abraka> ii  spotify-client                                        1:0.9.11.27.g2b1a638.81-1                           amd64        Spotify desktop client
<abraka> miten poistaisin spotifyn?
<ansa> ajopa roottina /var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client.postinst
<abraka> ln: failed to create symbolic link ”Data/libudev.so.0”: Lupa evätty
<ansa> siis roottina, sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client.postinst vaikkapa
<marsupapu> laita sudo eteen
<abraka> a
<mjr> virhe kuulostaa lupaavalta kyllä
<mjr> se tekee jotain linkkikludgetusta tuon kirjaston kanssa...
<ansa> tuo kikkailee noiden kirjastojen linkitysten kanssa, varmaan jotta toimisi eri Debianin / Ubuntun versioilla
<ansa> jep
<abraka> ei tee mitään
<ansa> ei siitä varmaan mitään tulostusta tuukaan, mutta kokeilepa jos se nyt käynnistyisi
<mjr> ei näytä mitään, mut toimiiko se nyt
<abraka> okei
<abraka> se toimi http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-aGbmi6ilLPg/UBglqD-Z9qI/AAAAAAAALBI/vxIWjIxuwVc/s640/open+-.jpg
<abraka> aaaaa ihanaa
<mjr> (toim. huom, paketin uudelleenasentaminen olis siis auttanut tässäkin myös, samaten tolla sudo apt-get --reinstall install :lla esim., ihan sikäli että yks asia on ehkä helpompi muistaa miten tehdään)
<mjr> se toki olis tehnyt turhaa työtä ton lisäksi asentaessaan sen kokonaan uusiksi, mutta olis sit lopulta ajettu myös toi postinst uusiksi
<mjr> tai tietty paketin poisto ja asennus taas sitten
<abraka> okei en ymmärrä mitään mut ok
<abraka> kiitos te ihanat ihmiset
<abraka> itkin aiemmin quakenetin #ubuntussa ja siellä apu oli luokkaa "no googleta" tai sit jotain linkkejä jonnekin sivuille missä luki käsittämätöntä nörttijargonia englanniks
<abraka> sit ku en tajunnu mitään siellä oltiin silleen "ehkä ton pitäis käyttää mielummin windowssia huoh"
<abraka> kyl mä käyttäisinkin mieluummin windowssia D: tää on niin vaikea
<abraka> mut siis kiitos ootte hienoja
<mjr> nii, kuhan siis kerron että koko paketin uudelleenasentaminen olis tässäkin auttanut, ei niin että se kovin monessa tapauksessa jeesais mutta voi pitää mielessä tällasten vähän hämärämpien ulkopuolisten pakettien kuten spotify kanssa että sitä voi ehkä kannattaa kokeilla
<Kilpuri> Sanoikos joku viisas, että se spotify ei oikein tykkäisi toimia 64 bittisessä ympäristössä, kun on 32 bittinen itsessään. Voi olla, että sekoitan jotain asioita.
<ansa> sekoitat, löytyy se 64-bittisenäkin
<mjr> tuo wikisivu sanois ettei löytyis nimenomaan 32-bittisenä
<mjr> (ja kyllä 32-bittistenkin pitäis toimia nykyään ihan hyvin, kuhan tarpeelliset kirjastot on asennettuna siinäkin muodossa)
<ansa> apt-cache show spotify-client:i386 löytää mun multiarch-distrossa kyllä 32-bittisenkin
<mjr> aha
<mjr> linux.fi-wiki on väärässä! oh noes
<Mikaela> Spotifyn 32-bittinen Linux-versio ei toistaiseksi ole tuettu, koska Spotifyllä oli jotakin ongelmia siihen liittyen ja jos sieltä jokin asentuu, se on vanha versio, joka ei tue vielä edes albumeja.
<ansa> niinpä näkyykin olevan vanha, enpä huomannut kattoa varsionumeroita sen tarkemmin
<Kurko> mitenkäs sitä sais ubuntussa scriptin suorittuun ennen uloskirjausta?
<tale> kurko: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-run-commands-when-you-log-out/
<Kurko> lähinnä komento "killall spotify" pitäs saada suoritettua
<Kurko> jää aina jumittaan ulostautumista tuo spotify
<tale> Kurko: Siispä tee kuten tuossa antamassani ohjeessa neuvotaan.
<mjr> ei noista kai ole apua jos loggaa sisään X:ään suoraan
<tale> Kurko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5200/how-can-i-automatically-run-a-command-when-i-log-out
<Kurko> nyt ei aukene mitä täs jälkimmäises pitäs tehdä
<mjr> ei mitään järkevää
<mjr> se suosittelee ajaan skriptin aina uloslogattaessa
<mjr> tai siltä näyttää
<mlpug> no on siinä se järkevä kommentti, että ulosloggautumisella voi tarkoittaa montaa asiaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-22
<elias_a> Thunderbird näyttää hukkaavan Google-kalenterien salasanat joka uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen. Onko muilla samanlaista havaintoa?
<elias_a> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS käyttiksenä.
<pesasa> Tuota, tuota... Saako 14.04:ään jotenkin suomenkielisen oikoluvun?
<pesasa> Toisin sanoen, mikä paketti?
<pesasa> Kaikki mahdolliset *voikko*-paketit pitäis olla asennettuna.
<pesasa> Never mind. Nyt ilmestyi, kun käynnistelin ohjelmia vielä kerran uudelleen.
<marsupapu> Harmittelinpa tuossa pari päivää sitten konsolikäyttöisten tekstinkäsittelyohjelmien puutetta. Nyt ongelma on kuitenkin ratkaistu: MS Word 5.5 DosEmulla!
<marsupapu> Näppärällä Bash-aliaksella ei väliin tunkevaa emulaattoria meinaa edes huomata.
<jjo> niin no, mikä nyt sit on tekstikäsittelyohjelma
<jjo> ohan noita editoreja vaikka kuinka paljon. muutama ihan hyväkin.
<jjo> ja niillä kirjoittaa aika kivasti vaikka latexia
<marsupapu> Määrittelin sen siten, että se osaa kappaleiden muotoilut ja tallentaa sellaiseen muotoon, mitä valtaosa graafisen puolen tekstinkäsittelyohjelmista ymmärtää. (doc odt rtf)
<ninnnu> muistaakseni oli joku natiivimpikin tuote joka emuloi jotai wanhaa hyvää DOS-tuotetta
<ninnnu> Joe ainakin väittää että se osais olla kuin WordStar
<ninnnu> jos konffaa oikein
<jjo> no joo, latex ei ole kaikille, mutta se toki osaa kappaleiden muotoilut, se vaan ei ole wysiwyg
<jjo> mutta aika heikosti nuo komentorivipuolen softat ovat muutenkaan
<ninnnu> wordgrinder olis toinen
<marsupapu> wordgrinder tallentaa omaan muotoonsa ja vaatii exporttauksen aina erikseen, ja mielestäni sen ominaisuudet ovat jopa ysäriwordia nihkeämmät
<marsupapu> Toki käyttöliittymäsuunnittelu on erinomainen
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-23
<puhuri> onkos josaain vinkkiä upstartin debuggaamiseen?
<puhuri> lokeihin ilmestui "upsatrt.. usb_modeswitch killed" ja sen jälkeen ei mikään mokkula tietysti toiminut
<puhuri> kotetin initctl restarttia (ja starttia) mutta kuoli heti
<Kurko> kohta lähtee ubuntu vaihtoon, tuntuu et joka asia on pikkasen rikki :/
<Kurko> jospa sitä eka kokeilis ton kubuntu desktopin
<tale> Kurko: Käytä Debiania, jos ei saa olla rikki.
<Mikaela> Miksiköhän Windows noudattaa standardeja, mutta Linux ei? Kyseessä on yksityinen MAC-osoitteeseen perustuva IPv6-osoite, joka on eri Windowsilla ja Ubuntulla. Ymmärtääni standardi on https://standards.ieee.org/develop/regauth/tut/eui64.pdf
<Mikaela> Linux ja Windows ilmoittavat MAC-osoitteeksi 60:d8:19:96:bb:49 ja Linux ilmoittaa IPv6-osoitteeksi 2001:14b8:100:8397:62d8:19ff:fe96:bb49 mutta Windows taas sanoo 2001:14b8:100:8397:c05b:d609:a3ea:ac05
<Mikaela> Aloitin syyttämällä Windowsia, mutta kaveri sitten ihmetteli, että Windowsillahan on oikein ja (Free?)BSD tekee kuulema samoin, kuin Windows.
<Mikaela> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2373.txt myös
<tale> Mikaela: Mistä Linux on saanut sen IpV6 osoitteensa?
<jjo> tale: siis nuo ovat järjestelmän itse luomia osoitteita
<ansa> onko tuo windowsin maciin perustuva vai niitä arvottuja privacy-osoitteita
<ninnnu> ainakin se näyttää maciin perustuvalta
<Mikaela> tale: SLAACilla, kuten Windows. Minulla on Raspberry Pi IPv6-reitittimenä ja sillä on radvd.
<Mikaela> Molemmat ovat MAC-osoitteeseen perstuvia, mutta Linuxilla MAC-osoite on selkeästi näkyvillä, Windowsilla taas siihen on käytetty noita standardeja, jos ymmärsin oikein.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-24
<noobientu> Q: onko mahdollista mountata sshfs:n yli dd imagea? image todnäk koko levykuva eikä tietystä osiosta otettu. sshfs nähtävästi toimii ok, luku & kirjoitus sshfs mounttiin onnistuu.
<noobientu> Tuollaista herjaa tulee kun yritän sudo mount -komennolla: http://pastebin.com/4JhnFMbA
<noobientu> ja KVG ei tuota osumia... :)
<mjr> katso fdiskillä mistä se partitio oikeasti alkaa: http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/
<mjr> KVG-avainsanat loop device with partitions
<noobientu> itse asiassa taisin (kuten yleensä) löytää googlella vastauksen... kpartx työkalulla sai helposti mountattua em. dd imagen: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Mounting_Disk_Images
<mjr> vaikuttaa toki kätevältä
<tero> ongelma ubuntussa..
<Echramath> No?
<tero> ei pääse nettiin vaikka yhteys mielestäni reitittimeen kunnossa. toisella koneella toimii
<tero> joku päivitys tuli perjantaina niin sen jälkeen ei ole toiminut.
<Echramath> Millä konstia se kone on siinä verkkolaitteessa kiinni?
<tero> firefox ilmoittaa vaan että palvelinta ei löytynyt.
<tero> langattomasti.
<tero> signaali yhtä vaille täydet
<Echramath> "ping 128.214.248.132" terminaaliin antaa aika hyvän lakmustestiin, onko sulla mitään internetyhteyttä
<tero> mitenhän tota tulkkais..
<Echramath> Jos tulee vastauksia (funetin toiselta nimipalvelimelta), on yhteys.
<tero> jotain ms aikoja lukee lopussa
<aev> olisko jotain häikkää dns-palvelimissa?
<Echramath> Voit kokeilla myös "ping ping.funet.fi"
<tero> unknown host ping.funet.fi
<tale> tero: Vaikuttaa netti toimii, mutta nimipalvelu ei.
<tale> tero: Mitä sanoo ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<tale> tero: ja cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tero> terminaaliin?
<tero> ls -l:komentoa ei löytynyt
<Echramath> ...kyllä ehjässä systeemissä nyt ls on
<elias_a> tero: Mikä käyttöjärjestelmä sulla on?
<tero> ubuntu 14.04 näemmä
<elias_a> Mitäs pelkkä ls sanoo?
<tero> domain www.huaweimobilewifi.com
<tale> tero: Onko se pääteikkuna missä kirjoitat sen ls?
<tale> tero: Katso siinä koneessa missä netti toimii tämä sivu, ja toimi sen mukaan: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Apua
<tero> siis onko pääteikkuna sama kun toi xterm?
<Echramath> Juu
<tale> tero: Kyllä on.
<tero> pelkällä ls:llä tuli tietoa.
<elias_a> Olihan sulla se ls -l kirjoitettu juuri noin?
<elias_a> On nimittäin todella outoa jos se ls ei osaisi vipua "viiva ällä"...
<tero> no pelkän ls -l kun laitto niin tuli jo tietoa
<tero> mitä noista pitäs tulkita?
<tale> tero: Toimi tuon Apua-sivun mukaan, jos ei lähde toimimaan niin olet selvittänyt tietoa josta voi tulla takaisin kysymään neuvoa.
<tero> ok. yhdistän vielä  reitittimen kaapelilla jne.. palaan asiaan jos ei toimi tai nakkaan tolla koneella sorsaa..
<Echramath> Mahtaak se tässä auttaa...
<Echramath> Miksiköhän nimipalvelu yleensä edes puuttuisi?
<Echramath> Onko tää pitkäaikainen ongelma?
<tero> sais ehkä paistin jos osus..
<tero> perjantaina alko kun oli tullut joku päivitys. kyseessä siis äitini kone.
<aev> Ehkä operaattorilla on jotain häikkää.
<tero> tässä toimivassa windows..
<tale> Ehkä se käyttää väärää nimipalvelinta. ervice network-manager restart pitäisi korjata jos joku asetus on muuttunut.
<Echramath> Tossa kohtaa vois nimittäin ehkä vaan bootata sen reitittimen jos sen dhcp-asetukset on menneet hassuiksi.
<tale> tero: Vertaa mitä nimipalelinta se toimiva kone käyttää.
<tero> siis tällä hetkellä kaksi konetta nenän edessä auki ja talossa vaan yksi reititin.
<aev> mitkä on koneen ip-osotteet? Oliskohan kumpikin saanut saman ip-osotteen.
<Echramath> Ei kai silloin pingi toimisi?
<tero> ja äiteen luona olen kokeillut toisella reitittimellä. oman puhelimen laitoin siihen niin pääsi sen kautta nettiin..
<tero> eli yhteys toimi..
<aev> sit vika vois olla koneessa, veikkaan dns-häikkää.
<tero> koneessa olevaa vikaa itsekkin epäilen. koska muuten linjat kunnossa..
<aev> jotenkin musta tuntuu, et jotain häikkää on dns-jutuissa.
<tero> tale: siis mikä on tuo service ja miten se toimii?
<elias_a> tero: Komento "service network-manager restart" käynnistää uudestaan network-manager -nimisen palikan.
<tale> tero: Se on komento siinä sun Ubuntussa. Se toimii pääteikkunassa. man service kertoo jos haluat lisätietoja.
<elias_a> Network manager on sellainen ohjelma, joka hallinnoi Ubuntussa verkkolaitteita.
<tero> kokeilen.
<elias_a> Sanotaan myös network damageriksi koska se aina joskus kettuilee.
<tero> kertoo tällästä: stop: tuntematon työ: network-manager start: sama kuin edellä.
<tero> eli puuttuuko tästä koko network manageri?
<tale> tero: Tarkista kirjoititko sen komennon samalla tavalla kuin siinä ohjeessa lukee. Ja kuten ohjeessa mainitaan, ehkä tarvitaan sudo eteen.
<tero> joo. sudon kun laitto eteen niin tuli jo jotain.. stop/waiting  ja start/running, process 5486
<elias_a> Uudelleenkäynnistys onnistui.
<elias_a> Sitten vain koittamaan toimiiko yhteys.
<tero> eipä toimi ei..
<tero> kokeilen vielä huomenna noita ohjeita paremmin. palaan jos ei apua. kiitos näistä. mentävä saunaan ennen kun se on tuhottoman kuuma.
<sippis> tuoota. milläs komenolla saa kerrottua et ulosta kuvaa hdmi1 liittimestä?
<sippis> arandia oon käyttäny täl koneella graafisena konffauskaluna näytöille
<mjr> xrandr on se komentorivikomento jos sitä haet
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-17
<Mirv> Mikaela: oletko kokeillut firefox-next:iä joka bug #1482346 mainitaan? kiinnostaisi tietää onko se korjaus esim. vain ubufox:n whitelistaus vai onko se mozvoikko-bugikin jo korjattu
<lubotu3`> bug 1482346 in ubufox (Ubuntu) " xul-ext-ubufox isn't signed (cannot be loaded on Mozilla Firefox 41.0a2) " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482346
<Mirv> Chris ei ole linjoilla, muuten pyytäisin häntä hieman aukaisemaan mitä tuon korjaamiseksi oikeastaan tehtiin, jotta tietäisi miten mozvoikko sitten jatkossa (tarvitseeko itse laajennukseen tehdä jotain muutoksia) ja pitäisikö esim. Debianissa tehdä sama muutos Iceweaseliin
<Mirv> joko hän on lomilla tai brittiaikaankin suhteutettuna varsin aamuntorkku
<Mikaela> en tunne firefox-next:iä. ymmärtääkseni korjaus on allekirjoituttaa avain addons.mozilla.org:illa ja sitä kautta saada allekirjoitus
<Mikaela> jos tämä one nyt haluiaisi avata mitään...
<Mikaela> Mirv: https://github.com/EFForg/https-everywhere/issues/2051#issuecomment-123863995
<Mirv> Mikaela: siellä bugissa on linkki, se on siis PPA josta voi asentaa uudemman firefox-buildin
<Mikaela> kokeilen firefox nextiä
<Mirv> Mikaela: huomasin kyllä tuon upstream-homman, mutta en tiedä miten se soveltuu debianissa/ubuntussa jakelussa oleviin
<Mikaela> olen siirtynyt tuohon mozillan sivuilta ladattavaan, koska minusta Developer Edition PPA päivittyi aika hitaasti
<Mikaela> ilmeisesti kone tekee 123 päivitystä (olen wilyllä) joten menee hetki...
<Mirv> ok. jos saat kokeiltua niin raportoi vaikuttaako se siltä että vain ubufox on korjattu vai toimiiko mozvoikkokin
<Mirv> joo GCC5-siirtymän viimeiset muutokset meni release pockettiin vissiin viime yönä :)
<Mikaela> vähän veikkaan ettei toimi
<Mirv> josta melko iso pudotus kaaviossa http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/history.html - ~800 pakettia
<Mirv> joo onpahan sitten yksi tiedonjyvä lisää ja pitää kaivaa Chrisiltä loput
<Mikaela> Mirv: "Lisäosaa Mozilla-laajennus Voikon käyttöön ei ole varmennettu käytettäväksi Firefoxissa ja on otettu pois päältä". Ubunfox taas sanoo olevansa pois käytöstä eikä tarjoa minulle ota käyttöön näppäintä. En tiedä johtuuko Ubuntu MATEsta vai mistä, mutta "apt support" pitäisi kai toimia tälläkin.
<Mikaela> tämä sanoo olevanaa Firefox 41.0b1 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<Mikaela> eikä tule ota käyttöön näppäintä, vaikka Nightly Tester Toolsilla pakottaa lisäosien yhteensopivuuden
<Mirv> Mikaela: ok, no eihän tuo tietty sitten selvennä jos ubufox:kin on pois käytöstä
<Mirv> Mikaela: kiitos testaamisesta joka tapauksessa, pitää jatkaa ihmettelyä
<Mikaela> eipä kestä
<Mikaela> Mirv: jotakin omituista tässä on. Otin Developer Editionilla allekirjoituspakon pois päältä ja se lataa näppäin ilmestyi. Kuitenkaan se ei valita siitä miten se ei olisi allekirjoitettu toisin kuin HTTPS Everywhere
<Mikaela> kuvankaappaus tulossa
<Mikaela> jostakin syystä tämä ei halua lähettää imguriin, mutta kuva on https://vps.mikaela.info/~mikaela/2015-08-16-ff_extensions.png
<Mirv> hmmm
<Mikaela> Vidalia on kadonnut jonnekin wilystä http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vidalia
<Mirv> Mikaela: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778699
<lubotu3`> Debian bug 778699 in vidalia "Vidalia should not be part of next Debian release" [Serious,Open]
<Mikaela> ok. tekisivätpä samoin paketeille supybot, xchat, xchat-gnome ja olikohan jokin muukin
<Mikaela> ensimmäisellä on kuollut upstream ja paljon kivoja korjaamattomia bugeja <https://github.com/Mkaysi/limnoria/blob/gh-pages/Supybot.markdown>, kahdella muulla taas on sama ongelma, mutta jakelut pitävät omia paikkauksiaan, joilla muunmoassa lisätään TLS-tuki. ja kun joku ei käytä patchattua xchattia, ne ovat kyselemässä vaikka #znc:llä tai vastaavalla mikseivät saa yhteyttä (no koska SSLv3 on
<Mikaela> poistettu POODLEn takia)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-18
<Mirv> Mikaela: en saanut chrisistä paljon irti mutta mailasin nyt voikon postituslistalle http://lists.puimula.org/pipermail/libvoikko/2015-August/000799.html
<Mikaela> ok
<Jins> moi.. kekäpä vois auttaa asennus hommissa? kun ois lenovon thinkpadi ja tässä on 16gb ssd ja 1t normi asema enkä kuolemaksenikaa muista miten tuo osiointi meni
<elias_a_> Jins: No mitä haluat ja minne?
<elias_a_> Jins: Vai haluatko jonkinlaisen ehdotuksen?
<Mikaela> luulen, että juuri menee sinne 16gb, mutta riittääkö se
<Jins> no arvelin jos ois tän windowsin heittäny hitoille ja ubuntun tilalle
<elias_a_> Onko se asema sellainen, missä on SSD ja limppu samassa?
<Mikaela> ompa tämäkin avulias https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes#Partitioning_Scheme_for_SSD
<Jins> nii sitä tuossa mietin meneekö se sinne vai laittaako suosiolla tuohon isommalle. erikseen ne käsittääkseni on
<elias_a_> Mä laittaisin juuriosion ja swapin sille SSD:lle ja muut osiot kiintolevylle.
<elias_a_> SSD nopeuttaa ihan simona.
<Mikaela> minä varmaankin tekisin samoin, mutta 16 vaikuttaa vähän pieneltä juureksikin
<Echramat1> Tekeekö sillä swapilla jotain?
<Mikaela> saa OOM-killerin järkevään aikaan muistin loppuessa
<Echramat1> elias_a_: Btw mitä tässä mallissa olisi muut osiot?
<Echramat1> Mulla on /usr alle 10G
<Echramat1> Ainakin ohjelmat käynnistyisi nopsaan?
<Mikaela> minulla on yleensä ainoastaan / ja /home ja riippuen onko / btrfs vai ei, swap tai /swap-tiedosto
<Jins> tuossa linkissä oli tuo ohje jos pitäs molemmat käyttikset rinnan, mut ajatus oli, että laittasin pelkän ubuntun tähän. kun tuo steamikin nykyään toimii suoraan. (käsittääkseni)
<Echramat1> Toimii toimii jos pelivalikoima riittää
<Echramat1> Ei enää edes tuhoa kaikkia tiedostojasi spontaanisti
<StockAntenna> kyllä usuri pitäs saada sille SSD:lle
<Jins> pakko muuten tunnustaa tässä vaiheessa, että on jokunen vuosi, kun oon viimeks osioinu asemia, että sellanen terästangosta väännetty malli ois ihan kiva :d
<StockAntenna> varrista en tiedä
<Tomin> kaikki kiintolevylle ja SSD:stä bcache, niin minä tekisin, mutta menee vähän harrastamiseksi
<Tomin> ja ehkä vielä niin, että juuren bcache sinne SSD:lle
<StockAntenna> jos käyttis ja softat ovat ruostekiekolla, bootti ja softien käynnistys ovat tuskallisia
<Echramat1> Ovat sentään nopeampia kuin MFM-levyt...
<Echramat1> Jins: Eikös se asennusohjelma tarjoa siihen mahdollisuuden suoraan
<Echramat1> On kyllä itsellänikin hetki... koskahan tää asennus on tehty
<Tomin> 16 gb on kyllä melko vähän, mutta ehkä koko juuren laittaminen sinne onnistuu, jos vaan muistaa ettei tallenna mitään ylimääräistä sille osiolle. esim. /opt:a ei täytetä kaikenlaisella ja pelit asennetaan kotihakemistoon.
<Tomin> lisäksi SSD suoriutuu paremmin, jos se ei ole ihan täynnä, kun on sitten niitä vapaita lohkoja mihin kirjoittaa
<Tomin> toisaalta eihän sitä juurta jatkuvasti muutella, ainakaan kovin paljoa
<StockAntenna>  /home vois olla koon takia kiintolevyllä ja /var sen takia kun siihen kirjoitetaan koko ajan
<Jins> en oo viellä kokeillu mitä se tarjoaa. muttakun en muista yhtään mitä siellä pitää olla. Edellisessäkoneessakaan ei ollu niin isoo asemaa, että ois tarvinnu enemmälti osioida. Mutta tää teranen varmaan jo kannattaa pistee paloiks
<Jins> tosin onhan tuo toiminu osioimattomanakin tehtaan jäljiltä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-19
<Mirv> Tm_T: jipii, hotstpot-tuki ehti sopivasti freeze-päivänä sisään
<Tm_T> hienoa
<Tm_T> mulla ollu testikäytössä jokusen viikon, hyvin on toiminut
<Mirv> Tm_T: missä päin toi sana "Hotspot" on? mietin sen suomennosta
<Mirv> Jolla käyttää esim. "Julkinen WLAN"
<Tm_T> otan kuvan
<Mirv> mikä on huomattavasti lyhyempi kuin "Internet-yhteyden jako" vaikkakin pidempi kuin "Hotspot"
<Mirv> Tm_T: hienoa!
<Tm_T> julkinen wlan on aika harhaanjohtava
<Tm_T> Mirv: pistän postilla kuvat, hetki
<Mirv> joo on ja se onkin ikään kuin alaotsikko tuossa Jollassa, Internet-yhteyden jako on se päänimike
<Tm_T> lähti
<Mirv> tuli
<Mirv> Tm_T: eikö indikaattorissa ole sitä tekstiä?
<Tm_T> aa kokeilen onko silloin kun se on päällä, muuten ei ole
<Tm_T> ei ole
<Mirv> hmm, artnay on jo kääntänyt "yhteyspisteeksi"
<Mirv> ymmärtääköhän siitä kukaan
<Mirv> ai se on jotain apple-terminologiaa?
<Mirv> kai se sitten on jotenkin levinnyt
<Mirv> myös joissain reitittimissä käytössä
<elias_a_> Eikös WLAN-jako olisi osuva?
<Mirv> no, se on kyllä lyhyt ja vastaa access pointia / hotspottia
<Mikaela> kuumapiste
<Mirv> elias_a_: ehkä vähän teknokieltä. "Wifi" on kyllä käytössä jo ja se on yhtä lailla
<Mirv> mut en nyt ala tuota artnayn käännöstä muuttamaan kun se ei ole tuulesta temmattu, ja ainoastaan yksi indicator-networkin käännös puuttui
<Mirv> ah, seuraava onkelma. sana: "Next". vihje: "This is the text that will be used on the "return" key for the virtual keyboard,
<Mirv> this word must be less than 5 characters"
<Mirv> Seur. mahtuu
<Mirv> ei vaan vähemmän kuin 5, eli neljä.. piste on toki pieni kirjaimeksi :)
<elias_a_> Mikäs noin "hienosti" on internationalisoitu?
<Mirv> elias_a_: Näppäimistön enteriä vastaava näppäin silloin kun ollaan kentässä jossa enteriä painamalla siirrytään samalla seuraavalle sivulle... ihan ymmärrettävä rajoitus
<elias_a_> Mikä laite?
<Tm_T> Ubuntu puhelin
<elias_a_> Okei.
<skoude> Käyttääkö kukaan ubuntun openstackia?
<skoude> siis ihan tuotannossa?
<skoude> Asentelin tuon meille testiin, mutta disk conffiksen kanssa pitäisi vähän pelata ja mietin onko kellään kokemusta tuosta
<Mirv> eipä kokemusta, valmista ubuntu-openstackia olen vain käyttänyt
<Tehdastehdas> Miksei Ubuntuun ole vieläkään kopioitu vastaavaa istunnon pysyvyyttä kuin Firefoxissa on?
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu kaatuu minulla muutaman kerran viikossa tietokoneen ylikuumenemiseen (Lenovo W500, jonka tuuletinta Ubuntu ei osaa ohjata). Tästä seuraa 10-30 minuuttia kestävä istunnonpalautusistunto: Transmission, Xchat ja sen ikkunoiden uudelleen järjestely työtiloihin oikeisiin paikkoihin, Tomboy notes ja sen istunnon uudelleen rakentaminen (koska se tallentaa istunnon ikkunat vain sovellusta suljettaessa) ja sen ikkunoiden uu
<Tehdastehdas> delleen järjestely työtiloihin oikeisiin paikkoihin, Nautilus ja sen istunnon uudelleen rakentaminen ja sen ikkunoiden uudelleen järjestely työtiloihin oikeisiin paikkoihin, Evince ja sen ikkunoiden uudelleen järjestely työtiloihin oikeisiin paikkoihin ja sisällön kelaaminen oikeaan kohtaan, Gimp ja Inkscape ja niiden tallentamisen jälkeen tuhoutuneen sisällön uudelleen tekeminen, ja sitten positiivinen yllätys Fire
<Tehdastehdas> fox: ei muuta kuin ikkunat oikeisiin työtiloihin.
<Tehdastehdas> Tämä helvetin ruljanssi käyttöjärjestelmässä tuntuu mielettömältä verrattuna Firefoxiin, joka palauttaa kaikki ikkunat kaikkine välilehtineen vieläpä oikeaan kohtaan sisällössä. Miksi moinen taantuma Ubuntussa?
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: kannattaa varmaan ainakin laittaa "Käynnistettävät ohjelmat" -valintoihin kaikki ohjelmat jotka haluaa käynnistyvän automaattisesti. sitten on ohjelmakohtaista osaako ohjelma palauttaa itsensä oikein, käyttöjärjestelmä ei voi ns etäohjata ohjelmaa niin pitkälle.
<Tehdastehdas> Ei paljon auta, koska koko silloin röykkiö aukeaa samaan työtilaan.
<Mirv> tai vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi vaatia kaikki softat uudelleen ohjelmoitaviksi jotta esim jollain serialisoinnilla voisi ohjelman tilan täsmällisesti tallentaa ja palauttaa
<Mirv> toi että mikä aukeaa mihinkin tilaan on varmasti vielä tehtävissä
<Tehdastehdas> Mites hibernate sammuttamisen sijaan ylikuumentuessa?
<Mirv> evince mulla kyllä muistaa missä kohtaa pdf:iä oltiin
<Mirv> no joo se hibernate vois olla ihan hyvä, pitäisi vain selvittää mikä sen ylikuumenemisen huomaa ja koneen sammuttaa - mutta se voi kyllä olla se laite itse joka katkaisee virran
<Tehdastehdas> taisin tarkoittaa FBreaderiä
<gildean> Tehdastehdas: taitaa olla firmispohjanen toi sammutus
<Tehdastehdas> ei aina, joskus on
<Mirv> kas kun ylipäätänsä sammuu. mulla oli joskus ylikuumeneva Dell kun tuuletin oli rikki - se ei koskaan sammuttanut itseään, mutta hidasti toimintakelvottomaksi kunnes vei ilmastoidumpaan paikkaan
<Tehdastehdas> se olisi suuri apu
<Mirv> tein sitten töitä läppäri sellaisen punotun tuolin päällä jonka alta puhalsi pöytätuuletin ilmaa :)
<gildean> Tehdastehdas: juu, sen takia sanoin "taitaa", mut mun kokemuksen mukaan lenovot sammuttaa itekseen
<Tehdastehdas> mutta voishan sen hibernate-imagen tehdä automaattisesti vähän väliä firmis-kaadon varalle?
<gildean> Tehdastehdas: kuulostaa sairaan hitaalta
<Tehdastehdas> mitä se serialisointi on?
<gildean> ehkä ennemminkin että tekee ohjelman joka tarkkailee lämpöjä ja alkaa varottelemaan tms. jos lämmöt nousee
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: oikeisiin työtiloihin sovellukset saa vissiin Compizin Sijoita ikkunat -pluginnilla
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: no siis siinä ideana on että ohjelman kaikki liikkuva data on objekteja jotka voi jonona tallentaa tiedostoon, jolloin jos ohjelma olisi tehty näin niin sen voisi täydellisesti palauttaa. Nokia yritti sellaisen toteuttaa muistaakseni Maemo-laitteisiinsa aikoinaan
<Mirv> todettakoon että tämä kuvaukseni on aika hataralla pohjalla, en ole tutustunut aiheeseen
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: "Place Windows" -> "Fixed window placement" englanniksi tuo Compizin plugari
<Mirv> sieltä saa softat avautumaan haluttuun työtilaan
<Tehdastehdas> Compiz-teippiviritys ei kuulosta ratkaisulta koko ongelmaan. Olisihan fiksuinta korjata koko Ubuntu kaikille, koska eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä että kun kone pitää kuitenkin käynnistää päivitysten asentamiseksi harva se päivä, miljoonat ihmiset rakentavat istunnon uudelleen kuten minäkin vähän väliä
<gildean> Mirv: jännä että w500:ssa ei osata ohjata tuulettimia, t530:ssa näyttäis toimivan
<Tehdastehdas> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_Overheating_then_reboot_since_Ubuntu_11.10                                                 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Tehdastehdas> 4 vuotta ollut korjattavana
<Tehdastehdas> olen seurannut kaikkia ohjeita saadakseni tuulettimen käymään kovemmalla mutta ei
<Tehdastehdas> (videotykki Sony VPL-HW15 kypsyi keltalaikukkaaksi samasta syystä ihan vakiona - "fan setting" = low tarkoitti sitä, että vaikka olisi kuinka kuuma, tuuletin ei mene tehokkaammalle, koska hiljaisuus on tärkeintä Sonyn mielestä ilmeisesti)
<Tehdastehdas> Kuitenkin, mieluummin istunnon pysyvyys kuin tuulettimen ohjaus tai sovellusten automaattinen käynnistely ja/tai sijoittelu
<gildean> jaa, kyllä mä valkkaisin ekana että tuulettimet toimis oikein
<gildean> yllättävä uudelleenkäynnistys on vittumaista vaikka kuinka istunnot säilyis
<Mirv> toi mainittu bugihan on merkattu korjatuksi, varmaan erilaisia bugeja eri lenovo-sarjoissa
<Mirv> hassua että jopa http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed sanoo että W500 toimii.
<Tehdastehdas> hmm...
<Tehdastehdas> toistan miljoonilta menee istunnot tyhjiksi harva se päivä päivitysten vaatiman uudelleenkäynnistyksen yhteydessä, joten pysyvyys olisi iso ratkaisu, että keskitytään siihen
<Mirv> toki tuo tuuletinongelmakin olisi mukava ratkaista
<Mirv> miljoonista ihmisistä 90% istunto on se Firefox-istunto ;) mut tosiaan compizin ja automaattikäynnistysten asetuksilla pääsee pitkälle.
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: kokeile kuinka pitkälle pääset tota compizia säätämällä
<Mirv> jos siis compiz/unity käytössä
<Tehdastehdas> ei vaikuta kehittävältä säätää sitä, koska se ei edistä varsinaisen ongelman korjaamista
<Tehdastehdas> kauanko se hibernate-imagen tekeminen kestää, ja voiko sen tehdä sovelluksista erikseen?
<Mirv> kuten todettu, kaikki ohjelmat kattavaa täydellisen tilan tallentamista ei voi tehdä kuin koodaamalla kaikki softat uudelleen. hibernate ei taida olla oletusasennuksessa edes tuettuna, joten sitäkään kautta tuskin tulee korjausta. paras realistinen tapa korjata asia on toivoa useamman ohjelman tallentavan tilaansa paremmin ja haluttaessa tosiaan määrätä tarkat sijainnit per softa.
<Mirv> yksi tuntematon asia on vielä että onko mahdollista ikkunointimanageria laittaa muistamaan ne sijainnit automaattisesti sen sijaan että ne kerrotaan itse
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: jossain vaiheessa Ubuntu Personal (snappy-pohjainen) voi mahdollistaa tilan tallentamisen sitä kautta että jokainen softa ajetaan omassa containerissaan joka voitaisiin kyllä hibernoida tms
<Mirv> mutta siihen on vielä pari vuotta varmasti aikaa
<StockAntenna> eipä uudelleenkäynnistystä vaadita jos ei päivitä kerneliä
<StockAntenna> entäs joku sellainen läppärialusta missä on usbilla pelaava tuuletin?
<Tehdastehdas> mistä voin lukea Ubuntu Personal containereista?
<Tehdastehdas> on tuulettimet koneen alla ja koneen pohjaan porattu reikiä - ongelmaa lieventävät teippiviritykset mielestäni työajan haaskausta, kun maailmanlaajuisena ongelmana on juntti käyttöjärjestelmä, joka ei muista tilaansa
<StockAntenna> eipä mikään käyttis muista täysin
<Tehdastehdas> kuitenkin Firefoxissa tämä on melkein ratkaistu, joten kuinka vaikeaa se voi olla
<StockAntenna> voidaanhan se yksittäisessä softassa ratkaista, mutta osaako sekään asettua oikealle työpöydälle?
<Tehdastehdas> "kun muilla on huonommin, ei meillä tarvitse parantaa" -tuntematon kansanedustajaehdokas
<Tehdastehdas> eihän se osaa, joten tämä olisi käyttöjärjestelmän tehtävä, ei joka sovelluksen
<StockAntenna> tarve lie ollut vähäinen kun ei ole Ubuntun monivuotisen historian aikana tollaista yritetty
<gildean> joo, ei kyl kuulosta ihan kauheen hankalalta saada työpöytää muistamaan että mitä ohjelmia on avattu ja missä niitten ikkunat on (ohjelmien sisäistä tilaa ei toki sitä kautta palauta)
<Tehdastehdas> pitäisi tunnista ikkunoiden sisältöjä: mikä kuuluu minne
<Tehdastehdas> tarve ei ole ollut vähäinen Firefoxissa, jossa pysyvyys on ollut monta vuotta
<StockAntenna> vapaat käyttikset ovat ylpeilleet pitkään monilla työpöydillä mikä tähän asti on vangituista käyttiksistä puuttunut, joten tuo olisi kyllä hyvä käytettävyysparannus monityöpöytäisyyteen
<gildean> toinen hyvä esimerkki on sublime text, se muistaa kanssa kivasti että mitä ikkunoita oli auki ja mitä niissä oli auki, myös tallentamattoman sisällön
<StockAntenna> mulla se ei ole käytössä ff:ssä vaan avataan valittu setti ennaltamääriteltyjä sivuja:)
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: esim http://carla-sella.blogspot.fi/2015/07/snappy-personal-desktop.html - esittämäni ajatus joka softan ajamisesta LXC:n sisällä yhdistää tuohon personal desktopiin (joka on vähän niin kuin ubuntu phone:n tekniikat vietynä pidemmälle ja työpöydälle) tämän Ubuntu Coren https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ jo käytössä olevat tekniikat siitä kuinka jokainen palvelu ajetaan
<Mirv>  halutun containerin sisällä
<Tehdastehdas> siitä puheen ollen raahaapa jotain työpöydältä toiselle: hiiren vasen nappi + ctrl + alt + nuoli sivulle
<Mirv> joten sitten kun nuo kaikki etenevät riittävästi niin se olisi ihan mahdollista.
<Tehdastehdas> joo kiitos
<puhuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1426328 avasin taannoin tuon bugin
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1426328 in unity (Ubuntu) "Undocking laptop moves windows to different workspaces they were originally" [Undecided,New]
<Tehdastehdas> Hyvä. Ostin uuden näytön tuon takia, koska kun pikselien määrä on sama kummassakin, ikkunat pysyvät samoissa työtiloissa.
<Tehdastehdas> Tuon lisäksi ikkunat pitäisi saada aukeamaan samassa työtilassa kuin ne on pyydetty aukeamaan, eikä siinä mikä sattuu aukeamishetkellä olemaan näkyvissä.
<StockAntenna> tuo on kieltämättä hieman ärsyttävää juuri kun vaihtaa työtilaa ja avaa samalla jotain hitaammin avautuvaa softaa, se tulee usein väärään työtilaan tai minne sattuu
<Tehdastehdas> ... ja jos se on VLC, siihen kaupan päälle tarttuu ikkunan koko ja volyymi viimeksi toistolla olleesta ikkunasta (eipä ole Ubuntun syy ollenkaan, mutta jos kuulolla olisi bugiraporttien tekijöitä...)
<puhuri> puhumattakaan, että ohjelmien dialogit avautuu minne sattuu tai jopa toisten ikkunoiden alle piiloon
<Tehdastehdas> mitähän se Canonical tekee, jos ei korjaa vuosia vanhoja bugeja?
<StockAntenna> gimp tuntuu olevan ikkuna-ongelmainen
<StockAntenna> kehittää uusia ja hienoja ominaisuuksia uusilla bugeilla?
<Tehdastehdas> ei täällä Gnomessa mitään uutta ole ollut noin kolmeen vuoteen
<StockAntenna> ai olet gnomisti
<Mirv> tuo ikkunan avautumisen säännöstely löytyy myös Compizin asetuksista, oletus on että siihen työtilaan jossa ollaan
<StockAntenna> no siellä ei varmaan olekaan kun paukut pannaan Unityyn
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: lyhyt vastaus on yleensä että korjaa kriittisempiä bugeja.
<Mirv> Unity 7 -tiimi on ehkä 4 hlöä
<Tehdastehdas> olne kokeillut Unitya monta kertaa, mutta en kestä kun asiat eivät pysy paikoillaan ja työtilavaihdin on overlay-mallia
<Mirv> tuossa on noita korjattuja bugeja 14.04 LTS:ssä: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+changelog
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: nuo kaikki lienevät compiz-asetuksissa muutettavia, jos oletukset ei kelpaa
<Mirv> ongelma puhuri:n bugin kanssa lienee että oletusasennuksessa ei ole työtiloja, joten työtilabugit koskettaa automaattisesti ehkä <5% käyttäjäkunnasta verrattuna bugeihin jotka koskettaa kaikkia, joten priorisointi ei ole ykköstilalla. toki yhteisöltä otetaan vastaan korjauspatcheja aina.
<Tehdastehdas> Compizilla saa unityyn Sovellukset-valikon?
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: etkö puhunut ikkunoiden sijiottelusta ja työtilavaihtimesta? niihin liittyviä asetuksia on paljon. kai starttivalikonkin saa jotain paneelisoftaan käyntiin puukottamalla käyttöön
<Mirv> mutta sellainen ei toki ole asetuksena kun ei Sovellukset-valikko ole osa sitä työpöytää mitenkään
<Tehdastehdas> se on sitä ei-mielekästä yksittäistapauksen säätämistä, joka ei auta kokonaisuutta mitenkään, ja pitää kuitenkin tehdä uusiksi jakelupäivityksen asentamisen ja koneen vaihtamisen jälkeen
<Mirv> no, oletusasetukset on aina jonkun suunnittelmia, ne joille ei kelpaa joutuvat säätämään
<StockAntenna> työtilat tulevat varmasti takaisin kun ne tulivat WIndowsiin
<Mirv> Ubuntun design-tiimi määrittelee pitkälti mitä oletukset ovat
<Tehdastehdas> ymmärrän, että oletus on oltava, mutta en, että omat säätöni eivät siirry kotikansioni mukana uuteen asennukseen
<Mirv> jos compizin monipuolisuutta haluaa muttei Unitya niin toki voi käyttää vaikka gnome-fallbackin kanssa compizia jolloin saa sovellukset-valikon ja silti compizin ikkunointiominaisuudet
<StockAntenna> Unityssähän näkyy juttuja, jotka on tehty pienillä kosketusnäytöille, muttei sitä taideta vieläkään pahemmin käyttää moisilla
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: tokihan ne siirtyvät jos otat .[a-z]* mukaan
<StockAntenna> työpöytien poisjättö oletuksena tuntuu tollaiselta
<Mirv> StockAntenna: luulisin ennemminkin että jos taviskäyttäjä vahingossa joutuu toiseen työtilaan hän ei ymmärrä mihin ohjelmat hävisivät. toisin sanoen enemmistö ei tarvitse eikä osaa työtiloja.
<Tehdastehdas> ne tulevat aina mukaan kotiosiolla
<Mirv> esim. selaimen fullscreen-tila on toinen aika iso ongelma jos käyttäjä ei tiedä miten siitä päästään pois
<Tehdastehdas> siis työtilavaihdin on epäintuitiivinen, ja pitäisi korjata
<StockAntenna> ne alkavat osata kun elämän Windows-koulukin alkaa moista opettaa kympistä lähtien
<StockAntenna> eikös tosikäyttäjä vaihda työtilaa ctrl-alt-nuolet?
<Tehdastehdas> vaatii kaksi kättä ja näppiksen, joten ei aina pysty
<Tehdastehdas> jos on raahaamassa jotain työtilasta toiseen, vaatii kolme kättä
<puhuri> kappas, ccsm:llä onnistuin kaatamaan näytön ja heittämään itseni pihalle :-/
<puhuri> sift-crtl-alt + nuolet?
<Mirv> puhuri: :D ccsm:llä onnistuu joo moni juttu, myös solmuun laitto :)
<Tehdastehdas> raahaamassa ikkunan sisältöä, ei koko ikkunaa
<puhuri> Tehdastehdas: ai joo, tuo vaatii yhteistyötä
<Tehdastehdas> ainakin Firefox-selaimen fullscreen tilassa ilmestyy yläpalkki kun hiiren vie sinne - perustuu varmaan oletukseen, että sieltä käyttäjät etsivät palautusnappia, ja siellä se on
<Tehdastehdas> en tiedä miten kosketusnäytöllä
<Tehdastehdas> miten tavallisen käyttäjän on tarkoitus oppia nämä shift+ctrl+alt+nuolet -tyyliset salakoodit?
<StockAntenna> eihän tavallisen nykymenolla oleteta edes käyttävän työtiloja
<Tehdastehdas> ainiin, Unityssa on ohje vakiona ensimmäisen kerran kirjautuessa
<Tehdastehdas> miksi tavallisen käyttäjän ei oleteta käyttävän työtiloja? eikö se ole ajattelua ja järjestelmällisyyttä kehittävä työtapa, ja hieno asia?
<StockAntenna> oliko Ubuntu eka Linux joka poisti noi oletuksena käytöstä Unityn myötä?
<StockAntenna> syyhän maalaisjärjellä on juuri tuo mitä Mirv sanoi, eli uusi käyttäjä menee sekaisin kun ohjelmat "katoavat" ja sellaista ei ole muissa käyttiksissä ikuna koettu
<Tehdastehdas> eli olisi pitänyt korjata se työtilavaihdin selkeäksi
<Tehdastehdas> -> poissa muutaman tunnin...
<pesasa> Tehdastehdas: Tavallinen käyttäjä on valitettavan harvoin yhteensopiva "ajattelun ja järjestelmällisyyden" kanssa. :-(
<pesasa> Taviskäyttäjälle nuo ovat valitettavan vaikea asia, kun ei niille ole tullut edes mieleen, että noin voisi olla.
<pesasa> Ekstraongelmia tuli KDE:n nelosversion myötä, kun siihen tulivat lisäksi "aktiviteetit", eli noita työpöytäsettejä voi olla useampia. (Workspaceiksi tjms. niitä joskus muinoin sanottiin)
<pesasa> Tiedän yhden tapauksen, jossa käyttäjä oli jollain näppäinyhdistelmällä (ctrl-tab?) vaihtanut aktiviteettia ja oli ihan hukassa, kun työpöydän taustakuvakin oli vaihtunut.
<StockAntenna> tollaiset aktiviteetit tuntuvat jo turhalta hifistelyltä kun perustyöpöytäsetillä on pärjätty vuosikymmenet
<pesasa> Noi voi joissain tilanteissa olla loppujen lopuksi ihan näppäriäkin.
<pesasa> Jos käyttää samaa konetta useammassa kontekstissa, esimerkiksi kotona, toimistotyössä ja luennoidessa.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi luennointia varten voi työpöydällä olla kuvakkeet jostain ihan muusta kansiosta kuin ~/Desktop:ista ja jotain muita hyödyllisiä widgettejä.
<pesasa> Aktiviteetteihin liittyi muistaakseni myös muita asetuksia, kuten virransäästöasetukset sun muut. Esimerkiksi just luennoitia varten säädetyssä aktiviteetissa voi olla näytönsäästäjä pois päältä, ettei käynnisty kesken esityksen yms.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-20
<Tehdastehdas> Eikö näistä Lenovo W500 ylikuumenemisista ("reached 100C, shutting down") lähde vikaraportteja, kun tuulettimen ohjausta ei ikinä saada korjattua?
<Tehdastehdas> Haluaisin tehdä jotain korjatakseni ongelman kaikille sis. itselleni, mutta en osaa.
<Tehdastehdas> Taustatiedot:      http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_Overheating_then_reboot_since_Ubuntu_11.10      http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed        https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<StockAntenna> eikö sitä saa pois autolta?
<StockAntenna> HPeissa olen nhmyt biosissa/uefissa Fan always on-asetuksen
<Iltsu> eheheee, semi nihkeetä jos koneen tuulettimet huutaa kokoaja täysillä
<Mikaela> kai sekin on parempi kuin jatkuva sammuminen ylikuumenemisen takia
<Iltsu> nojoo, itellä hajois pää hyvin nipeesti molemmis tapauksis ja lähtis joko kone tai käyttis vaihtoon :p
<Tehdastehdas> ei se automaattiohjaus toimi, koska maksimi on 5000 rpm, mutta xsensors sanoo 3200 rpm kunnes kone kaatuu
<Tm_T> Tehdastehdas: mä tarvitsen tämmösen apukilkkeen i8kutils - Fan control for Dell laptops
<Tm_T> oisko tuolle Lenovolle tarvetta jollekin vastaavalle?
<Tehdastehdas> tarkoituksena olisi korjata Ubuntu tai Linux-kernel, koska eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä ettei käyttöjärjestelmä asennusvaiheessa tunnista konetta ja asenna vaadittuja apukilkkeitä
<Tehdastehdas> internet-hakutulosten mukaan tuulettimen ohjaus toimi Ubuntussa 2010 asti, ja minullakin ensimmäiset kaatumiset tapahtuivat muistaakseni 11.04:llä
<Iltsu> on kyl härö ongelma
<Tehdastehdas> käsittääkseni perimmäinen syy on se, että Linux-kernel yrittää ohjata väärin, ja epäonnistuu, ja jos ei yrittäisi ollenkaan, bios hoitaisi homman
<Tehdastehdas> mielestäni pitäisi korjata jotakin Ubuntun vikaraportoinnissa tms., niin että jatkossa kun koneeni on kaatunut 100. kerran ja Thinkpadit maailmalla 100000 kertaa, joku jossain huomaisi ongelman olemassaolon
<Tehdastehdas> Niille, jotka eilen eivät olleet paikalla, käytiin keskustelua ongelman vaihtoehtoisesta korjaamisesta: Ubuntun istunnon pysyvyys - sellainen pitäisi olla, mutta ei ole. Johtopäätös oli, että "esim http://carla-sella.blogspot.fi/2015/07/snappy-personal-desktop.html - esittämäni ajatus joka softan ajamisesta LXC:n sisällä yhdistää tuohon personal desktopiin (joka on vähän niin kuin ubuntu phone:n tekniikat vietyn
<Tehdastehdas> ä pidemmälle ja työpöydälle) tämän Ubuntu Coren https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ jo käytössä olevat tekniikat siitä kuinka jokainen palvelu ajetaan halutun containerin sisällä, joten sitten kun nuo kaikki etenevät riittävästi niin se olisi ihan mahdollista."
<StockAntenna> mullapa toimii HP-Compaqissa fan control
<Tehdastehdas> siis pitää asentaa jotakin?
<StockAntenna> ei mitään asennettuna ole, bios hoitanee hommat
<elias_a_> Tehdastehdas: Mä olen myös taistellut tuon saman omgelman kanssa.
<elias_a_> En ole vielä keksinyt muuta kuin alikellottaa kun ajaa raskaampia prosesseja.
<elias_a_> Tehdastehdas: Tuulettimen säädön ohella toinen ongelma on mulla se Intelin prosuilla käytettävä haamuprosessi, joka syöttää tyhjiä kellosyklejä tjsp. ytimelle jos ylikuumeneminen uhkaa.
<StockAntenna> onpa ankeaksi mennyt mennyt maailma
<tale> Entä jos kääntäisi oman ytimen jossa on otettu pois käytöstä tuulettimen säätö? Sitten se kai voisi pyöriä täysillä koko ajan. Tai BIOS ohjaisi.
<Tehdastehdas> ei yksittäisiä teippivirityksiä, koska näitä koneita ja Ubuntuja on maailmalla enemmänkin - esimerkiksi kaatumisten raportoinnin aikaan saaminen olisi kestävä ratkaisu, toinen olisi istunnon pysyvyys
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Eikös tuossa sinun kuvaamassasi ongelmatilanteessa tarkoituksenmukainen ratkaisu ole saada se suorittimen lämpötila olemaan nousematta liikaa?
<elias_a_> tale: Tarkoituksenmukainen ratkaisu on se, että kun joku sen tekee, se jaellaan muillekin.
<tale> En minä sitä muille jakamista kiistä, mutta se jaettavakin ratkaisu pitäis ensin saada aikaan.
<elias_a_> Mä lähden nyt laatoittamaan. Tehdastehdas: palaan asiaan illalla. Voidaan yhdessä kaivella tietoja.
<Tehdastehdas> joo, ytimen korjaaminen on ratkaisu, mutta minä en ainakaan osaa - mutta jos näistä yleisistä kaatumisista edes lähtisi vikaraportteja, ongelman laajuus selviäisi monelle kerralla, ja "eyeballs of the crowd" korjaisi ongelman
<Tehdastehdas> joo, pitää lähteä myös, jään kanavalle (paitsi kun kone kaatuu)
<StockAntenna> ilmeisesti ongelma ei ole erikoisen laaja
<StockAntenna> mikähän lie Lenovoisten markkinaosuus
<Mikaela> mitenköhän siihen lie vaikuttanut superfish ja Windowsin uudelleenasennuksen jälkeen palautuva bloatware
<Tehdastehdas> no miten sitten markkinoilla on läppärin jäähdytysalustoja, ja jos googlettaa "laptop overheating", tulokset ovat loistavat
<motalb> Tehdastehdas: pöly se on joka useimmin lämpöjä nostaa. käyttiksestä riippumatta
<Tehdastehdas> Todennäköisesti joo, ja silloinhan tuuletin huutaa täysillä. Tässäkin tilanteessa Ubuntu _voisi_ pelastaa tilanteen rajoittamalla prosessorin kuormittamista
<Tehdastehdas> Parhaassa tapauksessa Ubuntu tekisi oma-aloitteisesti pelastavat toimenpiteet ja ilmoittaisi käyttäjälle että "tuuletin on täysillä mutta prosessori ylikuumenee ja prosessorin tehoa on rajoitettu - suosittelen tietokoneen imurointia" tai "tietokoneen tuuletin ei tottele ohjausta, joten prosessorin tehoa on rajoitettu"
<StockAntenna> joo ultrabookeissa on kuumenenisongelmaa, mutta olen kuvitellut sen johtuvan sylissä ollessa aukkojen tukkeutumisesta ja pöytätoimivuuden olevan ok
<StockAntenna> Tehdastehdas: onko sulla sit ajossa koko ajan jotain mikä kuormittaa prossua paljon kun tuulettimen pitää huutaa? siis silloinkin kun et ole konetta hakkaamassa
<Tehdastehdas> ei, vaan ylikuumenemisen aiheuttavat Deja dup, VLC ja elokuva, Hugin panorama creator, Firefox ja Quora.com, Firefox ja Google Docs, ...
<Tehdastehdas> autotkin osaavat vähentää tehoa kun lämpöä on liikaa, vaikka ensin tuulettimet menevätkin päälle
<Tehdastehdas> -> no nyt pitää mennä vähäks aikaa...
<Mirv> vitsikkäästi voi sanoa että jos ostin Lenovon Ubuntulla niin Lenovo varmaan auttaa (joo, Suomessa ei ikävä kyllä Lenovo taida myydä...)
<Mirv> ja vaikka myisikin niin jos on mallikohtainen isohko ongelma niin mahtavatko auttaa yhden pyytävän takia
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: vikaraportteja lähtee kyllä automaattisesti esmes https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Mirv> toki jos laite itse itsensä sammuttaa niin se voi käyttöjärjestelmälle näyttää siltä että kaikki on ok
<Mirv> muuten huomasin tän Dell XPS 13:n kanssakin kun tein hommia aurinkoisella terassilla että alkoi kovimmilla helteillä tuntua hitaalta ... tajusin vasta jälkikäteen että olisi pitänyt katsoa esim. kellotaajuuksia eli mitä se laite tekee :)
<Tehdastehdas> siinäpä se - eikös Ubuntu ilmoita minulle kun vikaraporttia lähettää, eikä se itse tekemänsä 100 C sammutuksen jälkeen mitään ilmoita
<Tehdastehdas> joskus laite sammu kilahtaen, mutta useimmiten Ubuntu sammuttaa itse
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: koneensa id:n pystyi kaivamaan jostain ja antamaan errors.ubuntu.com:lle.
<Mirv> mutta Lenovon hommia tuon korjaaminen, ja toki yhteisön jos löytyy jostain kaveri joka osaa
<Mirv> Lenovohan periaatteessa käyttää rahaa Linux-yhteensopivuuden eteen, mutta heillä on sitten omat kriteerinsä mistä maksavat
<Tehdastehdas> siitä on Ubuntulle vain haittaa jos kaatuilee samassa koneessa kun windows ei, oli Lenovon syy tai ei
<Tehdastehdas> en näe mitään toivoa saada Lenovoa korjaamaan vanhaa biosia, joten Linuxin tai Ubuntun on paikattava vika
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: toki, mutta jos meinaat Canoncalia niin ei heilä ole resursseja metsästää jokaisen konemallin ongelmia, jos esim. Lenovo ei suoraan maksa siitä. ja laitevalmistajien kiinnostus jo myytyihin laitteisiin on kohtuullisen pieni, he keskimäärin maksavat tällä hetkellä siitä että loppuvuonna myytävät laitteet toimivat Ubuntulla
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: ja jos meinaat Ubuntulla Ubuntun yhteisöä kokonaisuutena, niin se riippuu ihan siitä keitä  kiinnostaa ko. konemalli ja osaako kukaan korjata
<Tehdastehdas> ratkaisut näissä puitteissa: 1. prosessoritehon rajoittaminen ylikuumuessa sammuttamisen sijasta (tai edes hibernate), 2. istunnon pysyvyys yli uudelleenkäynnistyksien
<StockAntenna> 3. megapuhallin koneen alle
<Mirv> 1. tosiaan on automaattista jos laite toimii kuten pitäisi, joten tarttee mallikohtaisen kikan koska ei toimi, ja 2. oli yhtä monimutkainen asia kuten eilen todettiin (pois lukien jos hibernaten saisi kytkettyä mahdolliseen signaaliin joka tapahtuu ylikuumetessa)
<Tehdastehdas> luulisin kyllä että yhteisöä kiinnostaisi jos saataisiin vikaraportit lähtemään jokaisesta ylikuumumis-sammutuksesta
<Mirv> koska 1. on lähes mahdoton ilman että on Lenovo-guru, toi hibernate (tai megapuhallin) on realistisin
<Tehdastehdas> 1. ei tarvitse mallikohtaista kikkaa, koska linux voi panna prosesseja tauolle jos se niin haluaa
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: sun pitäisi tutkia löytyykö jokin signaali jonka perusteella laittaa kone nukkumaan. joko lokeista löytämällä tai jollain dbus-monitor:lla, en tiedä mitä voisi liikkua
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: voi jos tietää että nyt pitää laittaa tauolle. tuon voisit skriptata itsekin jos osaat lukea jotain tiettyä lukemaa (lämpötila tms) jossa kohtaa pistät prosessit tauolle esim. 30 sekunniksi
<Tehdastehdas> "nukkumaan"?
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: hibernateen siis
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: tai vaihtoehtoisesti vain käskyttää prosessit pysähtymään
<Tehdastehdas> ylikuumumis-sammutuksenhan voisi Ubuntussa korvata minuutin tauolla, tms.
<Mirv> eli vaikka jos lämpötila > 80, katso eniten CPU:ta käyttävät prosessit ja pistä ne 30s tauolle
<StockAntenna> osaako se kone näyttää mitään lämpöjä Ubuntu lämpötilasoftille ja lmsensorsille
<Tehdastehdas> xsensors antaa 2 + 16 lämpötilaa + tuulettimen kierrosnopeuden
<Tehdastehdas> lämpötilan vahdinta on jo hanskassa , koska ubuntu osaa sammuttaa itsensä, joten nyt pitäisi vain muokata tehtävää toimenpidettä ja/tai lisätä alempaan lämpötilaan jäähdyttelytauotus
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: eli ota bash-opas kauniisen käteen, tee skripti joka esim. toimii 30s välein, katso lämpötilat, selvitä miten näkee mitkä prosessit vie eniten CPU-aikaa, lähetä kill -SIGSTOP prosessille, ja kill -SIGCONT myöhemmin
<Tehdastehdas> ei pitäisi tarvita lisäskriptiä, koska em. yllä
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: no selvitä sitten miten se tehdään. tuo kuvaamani on selkeä tapa, tuo mistä puhut on vähän epäselvempi koska pitäisi tietää missä/miten se toimenpide tapahtuu.
<Tehdastehdas> ja jos minä teen skriptin, siitä tulee teippiviritys, eikä ongelma ratkea kuin minulle
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: no kuka sen sitten Ubuntuun tekisi?
<Tehdastehdas> Canonical....?
<Mirv> luulin että olit kiinnostunut lähinnä oman ongelman ratkaisemisesta, mutta sekin toki auttaa jos jaat sen muille
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: miksi, jos kellään maksavalla asiakkaalla ei ole ko ongelmaa eikä se koske suurta osaa käyttäjistä, kun taas on monta muuta bugia jotka koskevat useampia?
<Tehdastehdas> olen kiinnostunut ubuntun parantamisesta kaikille, koska ratkon myös tuttujen ongelmia ja hävettää välillä suositella ubuntua, mutten parempaakaan tiedä
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: kuten todettu, ei ole mitenkään resursseja pitää palkattuja ihmisiä korjaamassa bugeja, jotka eivät auta suurta osaa käyttäjistä
<Tehdastehdas> mutta esittämäni ratkaisuthan auttaisivat kaikkia useammassakin ongelmassa
<Tehdastehdas> kaatumisten raportointi, ylikuumumisen estäminen virhetilanteessa (pölyä täynnä), ...
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: jos olet muiden ongelmia korjaamassa niin IRC:n sijaan kannattaa lähteä bugiraportista liikkelle, ja nähdä sen eteen vaivaa
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: kuten todettu, molempiin on jo paljon tehty, joten pitäisi selvittää mitä oikeastaan haluaisit lisää ja mikä olisi motivaatio tehdä se
<Mirv> ylikuumenemista estetään sekä laite- että ohjelmistotasolla lukuisin eri tavoin, ja kaikki kaatumiset lähtevät jo automaattisesti tietokantaan
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: ongelma voi olla se, että tiedät vain yleisellä tasolla mitä kaipaat, mutta pitäisi tietää mitä teknisesti tarvittaisiin lisää
<Mikaela> en nyt lukenut vähään aikaan, mutta jos aiheesta on bugiraportti ja haluat laittaa sinne koneesi tiedot, uskoakseni komento on "apport-collect BUGIRAPORTINNUMERO"
<Tehdastehdas> miten katson onko koneeni tämän päivän kaatumisista lähtenyt raportit?
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: ja tosiaan vielä palatakseni tähän aiempaan "osaa sammuttaa" -asiaan, tällä kanavalla esitettiin jo eilen arvaus että käyttöjärjestelmä ei tiedä että se pitää sammuttaa, vaan laite itse lähettää sammumissignaalin jolloin asialle ei voi tehdä mitään
<Mirv> joku mainitsi Lenovoihin liittyen
<Mikaela> en ole varma pystyykö niin edes tekemään
<StockAntenna> jos tää on uefin kaltainen MS-salaliitto vapaita käyttiksiä vastaan että tehdään tuulettimet käyttiksen eikä biosin ohjattaviksi ja hankaliksi hallita :)?
<Tehdastehdas> mutta näytölläni lukee ubuntun sammuessa "100 C exceeded, shutting down" tms.
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: en nyt löydä tähän hätään. /var/crash:ssa on kaatumisraportteja mutta tuo sammuminen tuskin on kaatuminen vaan se on nimen omaan sammuminen
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: ok, etsi sitten vaikka googlella MCP limit modifying tms
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: eli kyseessä lienee Intelin ajurin toiminto, ja tarvitsisit tiedot miten muuttaa mitä tapahtuu silloin
<Tehdastehdas> voisi suunnitella sen bugiraportin aiheesta "ylikuumuessa liian ankara reaktio sammutus, kun voisi jäähdytellä"
<Tehdastehdas> ok tutkitaan MCP
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: luultavasti tuolle ei ole mitään tehtävissä, koska tuo lienee viimeinen hätäratkaisu jolla estetään laitteen hajoaminen, ja kaikki muut (hidastaminen yms) pitäisi olla jo kokeiltu
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: mutta ehkä sellainen ajatus että ennen tuota, vähän alhaisemmassa lämpötilassa, oltaisiin agressiivisempia jonkin hidastamisen tms suhteen
<Mirv> en tiedä voiko asialle paljon tehdä koska esim. Intel CPU:t luultavasti tekevät aika itsenäisesti lämpötilatietojen puolesta tuota, eikä Intel välttämättä ole mahdollistanut sen kontrollointia (koska se voisi sysätä vastuuta hajonneesta laitteesta heille jos joku säätää väärin)
<Tehdastehdas> kyllähän linuxin silti kannattaisi osata tauottaa prosesseja
<Tehdastehdas> ovathan mahdollistaneet tuulettimenkin kontrolloinnin
<Mirv> paras tauko on hidastaminen, joka tapahtuu jo. se että vedetään välillä täydet gigahertsit päällä prosesseja läpi ja välillä ei on sekä käyttäjän että koneen kannalta huonommin toimiva vaihtoehto
<Mirv> mutta toki jos laite ei lähtökohtaisesti toimi oikein kuten tässä niin sellainen voi olla ok.
<Mirv> luulen että kernelin devaajat lähtevät siitä että laite laitetaan toimimaan oikein tai sitten laitetta ei käytetä
<Mirv> olen kyllä itsekin purkkaviritysten kannattaja, mutta nimen omaan omassa käytössä eikä kaikille tuputettuna :)
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Oletko puhdistanut pölyt siitä läppäristä?
<Tehdastehdas> joo muutaman kerran, ja viimeksi myös porannut reikiä kotelon pohjaan, mutta ylikuumenee heti
<Tehdastehdas> tuulettimen maksiminopeus on 5000, mutta se kiertää 3200 rpm kaatumishetkellä, tietää xsensors
<Tehdastehdas> sammutus ensimmäisenä toimenpiteenä ylikuumumiseen on pahempi kuin purkkaviritys, ja se on tuputettu kaikille, vaikka se olisi voinut olla nukkumaan pano
<Tehdastehdas> jotta bugiraporttia, kunhan olen opiskellut ensin että miten
<Tehdastehdas> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127996/run-command-when-temperature-exceeds-threshold-without-daemon
<tale> Google löytää enemmänkin Lenovo W500 ylikuumenemisesta, myös kun käyttöjärjestelmä on Windows. Ja kone sammuu kun kuumenee liikaa. Tämä siis ei ole vain Ubuntun aiheuttama ongelma.
<Tehdastehdas> Lenovon syy, mutta Ubuntun paikattavissa
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Tai Microsoftin.
<Tehdastehdas> no sillä ei niin väliä
<StockAntenna> 3200 on aika kova vauhti sekin, tosin pieni rääpälehän se on
<puhuri> Tehdastehdas: tuleeko ubuntun lokiin /var/log/ jotain mitään merkintöjä?
<puhuri> ylikuumemisesta tuli mieleen - mahtaakohan olla jotain pienikokoista PC:tä, johon saisi tehokkaan prossun (i7 4C 3GHz)
<puhuri> läppäri olisi muuten vaihtoehto, mutta teholäppärit on yleensä 15-17" näytöllä varustettuja mikä taas on ihan tarpeeton tässä yhteydessä
<puhuri> ei tarvitse olla äänetön, ei läppärikään ole
<Mirv> puhuri: oma ratkaisu olisi riittävän pieni mini-itx-kotelo ja omat tavarat sisään + 35W TDP:n prossu
<puhuri> noita yritin juuri katsoa, meni vain vähän arvonnaksi emon kanssa
<Tehdastehdas> Aug 20 08:09:46 user-W500 kernel: [ 1448.648529] thermal thermal_zone1: critical temperature reached(100 C),shutting down
<Tehdastehdas> /var/log/kern.log
<puhuri> eli ilmeisesti se tosiaan on kernelin päätös sammuttaa kone kun kerran tuon sylkäisee lokiin eikä koneen bios
<Mirv> puhuri: joo se on aina vähän arvontaa se emolevy.. itselläni on tällä hetkellä Asus Z87I-PRO
<Mirv> asuksella onnistuu ainakin bios-päivitykset tikulta, varmaan jokin valmistaja vielä on jolla ei onnistu kuin windowsilla (?)
<ansa> puhuri, todennäköisesti kernel saa biosilta jonkun arvon tuota varten
<StockAntenna> Lenovolla näkyy olevan 12,5" i7 StinkPad kuumentumistestejä varten:)
<StockAntenna> muttei noin hyvä i7 tietty
<Tehdastehdas> -> poissa muutaman tunnin
<elias_a_> Tehdastehdas: Kai sulle on selvää mistä se ylikuumeneminen johtuu? Syyhän on se, että tietyssä thinkpadeissa tuulettimen ohjaus ei toimi kunnolla linuxissa. Sitä flektiä ei vain kytketä koskaan täydelle teholle vaikka lämmöt olisivat jo lähellä sataa.
<Mikaela> Tehdastehdas aika aluksi linkitti bugiraporttiin aiheesta https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elias_a_> Jep. Tuohan se ongelma on. Sitten siihen liittyy vielä toinenkin ongelma.
<Mikaela> aloin miettimään tuota http://tä ja heti löytyy https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1473092 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1186793
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1473092 in Launchpad itself "Move all subdomains of launchpad.net to HTTPS" [Low,Triaged]
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1186793 in Ubuntu "Updating is over insecure connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<taliszhou> hello
<taliszhou> anyone here?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-21
<Tehdastehdas> Tässä on kirjoittamani bugiraportti Linuxille - missä sen voi julkaista?
<Tehdastehdas> Virhe:
<Tehdastehdas> Linux-kernel tyhmästi sammuttaa koneeni sen ylikuumentuessa.
<Tehdastehdas> /var/log/kern.log
<Tehdastehdas> W500 kernel: [ 1448.648529] thermal thermal_zone1: critical temperature reached(100 C),shutting down
<Tehdastehdas> Seuraus:
<Tehdastehdas> Sammuttaminen tuhoaa Ubuntu-Gnome-istuntoni, jonka palauttamisessa minulla kestää 10-30 minuuttia (työajan hinta n. 5 €/kaatuminen).
<Tehdastehdas> Ylläpitäjän korjausyritys, epäonnistui:
<Tehdastehdas> Läppärissä on nukkumiskyky, mutta en löydä asetuksista kohtaa, jossa kernel säädettäisiin ei sammuttamaan vaan panemaan koneen nukkumaan.
<Tehdastehdas> Korjausehdotuksia:
<Tehdastehdas> 1. Istunnon pysyvyys, jotta kaikki palaisi uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen samaan paikkaan.
<Tehdastehdas> 2. Älä kuumenna sitä konetta hulluna, vaan nopeuta tuuletinta tai hidasta prosesseja. (Ongelmakone Lenovo Thinkpad W500 tuuletin osateholla loppuun asti.)
<Tehdastehdas> 3. Pane kone nukkumaan, jos on kuuma.
<StockAntenna> muistuu mieleen vuosien varrelta "eihänLinuxillatöitävoitehdä"-jutut, mutten kyllä tollaista syytä koskaan ole tullut mieleen...
<Mikaela> Tehdastehdas: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ uskoisin
<Mikaela> ja ne luultavasti haluavat että ainakin kokeilet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-22
<Tehdastehdas> Nautilus-ongelma: yritän antaa saman koneen toiselle käyttäjälle oikeudet lukea usb-asemaa, mutta en pysty, koska kun avaan Nautiluksella Ominaisuudet/Oikeudet, ja yritän muuttaa kohtaa Ryhmä, listasta puuttuu käyttäjän ryhmä.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Koitapas avata nautilus pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla. Terminaali auki ja komennat sudo nautilus.
<Tehdastehdas> "Käyttäjä ei ole sudoers-listassa"
<Tehdastehdas> Menin "käyttäjät ja ryhmät"-asetuksiin, mutta ei siellä ole sudoers-listaa
<Tehdastehdas> Vaihtoehtoisesti voisin siirtää tiedostot ensimmäisen käyttäjän tunnuksilla, jolla on oikeudet, mutta silloin siirretyn kansion sisällä olevien tiedostojen ja kansioiden oikeudet jäävät ensimmäiselle käyttäjälle, enkä osaa Nautiluksella muuttaa kansion sisällön oikeuksia, koska kyseisestä toiminnosta "Muuta sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia..." puuttuu omistajan muuttaminen kokonaan. Miksi ihmeessä sis
<Tehdastehdas> ällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksien muuttamisen dialogi on erilainen ja huonompi kuin itse kansion oikeuksien?
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Se käyttäjä, jonka olet luonut asentaessasi on sudoers-listassa.
<Tehdastehdas> sen jo tiesinkin
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Haluatko, että kerron tuon pääkäyttäjätilin logiikan miten se toimii Ubuntussa?
<Tehdastehdas> jos se auttaa tässä
<elias_a> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Sudo
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Logiikka on siis se, että käyttäjälle (edes pääkäyttäjälle) ei normaalissa käytössä anneta oikeuksia, joilla voi töpeksiä todella paljon.
<elias_a> Siksi niitä oikeuksia on rajattu.
<Tehdastehdas> Juuri näin haluankin, mutta miten täytän toisen käyttäjän kotikansion pilaamatta sisällön oikeuksia?
<Tehdastehdas> Esim. miten annan oikeuden lukea usb-asemaa?
<Tehdastehdas> kun Nautiluksesta puuttuu ryhmälistasta toisen käyttäjän ryhmä.
<motalb> Tehdastehdas: onko tuosa usb ongelmassa kyseessä se että usb ei näy, vai että sillä olevia tiedostoja ei voi muokata?
<Tehdastehdas> pääsy evätty
<motalb> usb on mountattu sille toiselle käyttäjälle joka on pääkäyttäjä?
<Tehdastehdas> on mountattu ensimmäisellä käyttäjällä? eikö voi avata kaksi käyttäjää samaan aikaan?
<motalb> samaan aikaan voipi olla ongelmia
<motalb> ryhmäoikeuksilla mielestäni onnistuu
<Tehdastehdas> unmounttasin nautiluksella, mutta ei toiminut, pääsy evätty
<motalb> voitko irrottaa usbin fyysisesti
<Tehdastehdas> kokeillaas...
<motalb> muta älä tuikkaa heti takaisin
<motalb> niin juu ja se unmounttaus pitää tietty tehdä sillä käyttäjällä joka sen on moutannut
<Tehdastehdas> menin toiselle käyttäjälle ja tökkäsin usb:n: aukesi nautiluksessa viestillä pääsy evätty - sinulla ei ole oikeuksia lukea tätä asemaa
<elias_a> Mun täytyy valitettavasti nyt mennä.
<Tehdastehdas> mutta miksi nautiluksen ryhmälistassa ei ole kaikkia ryhmiä? siitähän tämä on eniten kiinni.
<motalb> tämä ei mielestäni ratkea nyt nautiluksella vaan liittyy käyttäjät ja ryhmät asetuksiin
<Tehdastehdas> eiku sudotetulla nautiluksella lista on pidempi - en heti tajunnut...
<Tehdastehdas> eipä toiminut, koska toiminto "Muuta sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia..." ei muuta sisällä olevien _kansioiden_ oikeuksia - vain tiedostojen
<Tehdastehdas> kansio on siis ensimmäisen käyttäjän ~/.local/share/tomboy , jossa on väärät oikeudet koko sisällössä toiselle käyttäjälle kopiointia varten
<Tehdastehdas> Nautilus on teknisesti oikeassa sanoessaan "Muuta sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia..." - kansioistahan ei puhuttu mitään, mutta eikö tämä ole bugi? Eikö tämän toiminnon pitäisi olla rekursiivinen?
<motalb> tutustunut näihin? http://www.linux.fi/wiki/Chmod ja http://www.linux.fi/wiki/Chgrp
<Tehdastehdas> no nyt meni taas teippiviritykseksi, joka toimii kerran tässä, mutta Nautiluksen ongelma jää koko Ubuntu-maailman kärsittäväksi
<motalb> elikkäs sinun pitää saada molemmille kättäjille yhteinen ryhmä ja muuttaa kansioiden ja tiedostojen omistajiksi ko ryhmän
<motalb> nautiluksesta ei ole kysymys vaan oikeuksista
<motalb> mikään muukaan tiedostoselain kuin nautilus ei hanskaa tuota elleivät oikeudet ole kunnossa
<Tehdastehdas> mutta miksen voisi sudotetulla nautiluksella panna rekursiivisesti kansion _koko_ sisällön oikeuksia toisen käyttäjän ryhmälle?
<motalb> sudolla voi kyllä käpistellä oikeuksia, mutta jos perusasetukset eivät ole kohdillaan niin ei paljon auta
<Tehdastehdas> mutta kun en halua toiselle käyttäjälle ensimmäisen käyttäjän oikeuksia, vaan haluan täyttää toisen käyttäjän kotikansion oletussisällöllä, joka perustuu ensimmäisen käyttäjän kotikansion sisältöön
<Tehdastehdas> kokeilen panna tilapäisesti toisen käyttäjän samaan ryhmään kuin ensimmäinen
<motalb> auttaa kyllä mutta joudut silti opiskelemaan noiden linkkien takana olevia juttuja oikeusista
<motalb> -> kahville
<Tehdastehdas> nuo linkit eivät auta saamaan sudotettua Nautilusta muuttamaan kansion sisällön oikeuksia rekursiivisesti, joten mielestäni napissa "Muuta sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia..." on virhe, vaikka se onkin teknisesti oikeassa
<Tehdastehdas> jättäessään sisällä olevat kansiot muuttamatta.
<Tehdastehdas> ...eikä sillä napilla pysty muuttamaan omistajaa ollenkaan. Miksi ihmeessä sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksien muuttamisen dialogi on erilainen ja huonompi kuin itse kansion oikeuksien?
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siinä USB-muistilla on?
<Tehdastehdas> ext3/ext4
<tale> Tehdastehdas: No sitten tämä ohje pitäisi toimia: http://taleman.fi/Jatkokurssi/ch05s03.html#gs-example
<edtoast_46> Join #FoxToast
<Tehdastehdas> Yritän puhua Nautiluksen "Muuta sisällä olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia..."-napin toiminnasta: miksi sen toiminta ei ole sama kuin "chown -hR", älkää yrittäkö antaa päätteessä tehtäviä tilapäisratkaisuja
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Miksi ne on tilapäisratkaisuja? Olen niitä chown-komentoja käyttänyt vuodesta 1987.
<Mikaela> elias_a muistaakseni joskuh pohti samaa, että miten asiat tehdään graafisella puolella niin että peruskäyttäjäkin osaa menemättä päätteeseen.
<Tehdastehdas> Vihaan päätettä, koska en muista salakielisiä nimiä. Jos voisin, muuttaisin "chown" -> "vaihda-tiedoston-oikeuksia", koska autocomplete
<Tehdastehdas> esimerkiksi unmount = umount tuntuu vittuilulta joka kerta kun joutuu käyttämään sitä
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Kyllä tuon muutoksen voi tehdä. Voit tehdä kokonaan omat komennot tai toisen nimen olemassa olevalle komennolle.
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Älä käytä rumia sanoja.
<Tehdastehdas> tilapäinen teippiviritys yhdelle käyttäjälle, joka korjaa ongelman vain yhdelle koneelle, samalla kun Ubuntu-maailma jää vihaamaan päätettä
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Miksi käytät sanaa tilapäinen?
<Tehdastehdas> jos se ei ole upstream, se menee rikki kun kone vaihtuu
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Tässä tapauksessa, kuten sanottu, chown toimii siinä uudessakin koneessa.
<Tehdastehdas> mutta haluaisin että Nautilus tekee sen
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Etsi Nautiluksen kehittäjien IRC-kanava ja kerro asiasta siellä.
<Tehdastehdas> ok
<StockAntenna> Ubuntu maailma pitää päätteestään
<Tehdastehdas> eiköhän olisi aika korjata älyttömät komentojen nimet ja käsittämätön kansiohierarkia
<motalb> eikä winkussakaan kaikkia perversioitaan voi tehdä ilman päätettä
<StockAntenna> ja ziljoonat skriptit lakkais toimimasta ja osa softistakin jos 70-luvulta olleisiin komentoihin puututaan?
<Tehdastehdas> kansiohierarkia: ärsyttää kun joutuu aina boottaavalla Uubntu-tikulla katsomaan juuressa olevaa kansiokaatopaikkaa, kun haluaisin että juuressani olisi vain yksi ylimääräinen kansio: Ubuntu
<StockAntenna> heh Unity kaatui juuri kun meinasin käydä kirjoittaa tota äskeistä
<StockAntenna> siinä on joku bugi kun soheltaa windows-napista tulevan haun kanssa
<StockAntenna> aiemminkin käynyt sama useita kertoja
<Tehdastehdas> no eihän niitä vanhoja nimiä kannata poistaa, vaan panna uudet rinnalle - esim. "dir" ja "ls" toimivat
<Mikaela> yksi mitä Windowsilla ei voi tehdä ilman päätettä on kansiot, joka alkavat pisteellä
<Mikaela> ja Microsoft Updaten käyttöönotto vaatii PowerShellin 7:lla jos olet poistanut Internet Explorerin
<StockAntenna> Mikaela: melko eksoottinen skenaario tämä jälkimmäinen
<Mikaela> lisää/poista Windowsin osia
<Tehdastehdas> Nautilus-ongelma ilmoitettu -> irc.gnome.org/#nautilus
<Mirv> nyt olisi UEFI-boottaus korjattu fi-remixissä, taas olisi torrentille seedaajia tarve.. vanhalla on vain kolme trackereiden mukaan mikä on aika vähän
<Mirv> magnet url http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12149081/
<Mirv> "14.04.3a"
<Mirv> musta toi on niin iso hyöty kun UEFI-boottaus on aika yleistä, että ei kannata oottaa seuraavaan point releaseen
<Mikaela> poistetaanko taas vanhan seedaus?
<Mirv> Mikaela: no ehkä pienellä viiveellä mutta kyllä. yritän foorumeilta etsiä jotakuta joka voisi vielä testata UEFI-boottauksen kautta asentamisen
<Mirv> virtualboxilla onnistuu vain Legacy
<Mirv> tosin se että kaikki toimii ja UEFI-boottaus kyllä toimii sekä asennus- että kokeilu-valinnoilla viittaa melko varmaan toimintaan
<Mikaela> ilmoittele sitten
<Mirv> Mikaela: joo ilmoitan sitten kun vaihdan latauslinkit uusiin sivustolla, minkä jälkeen vanhaa ei juuri kukaan enää kaipaa
<Mikaela> miksei kukaan voi kirjoittaa .service tiedostoihin "After=network-online.target" vaan aina on "network.target". Haluavatko ne, että palvelu käynnistyy kun NetworkManager tms on käynnistetty vai kun verkkoyhteys on muodostettu? Suurin osa minun muokkaamistani /etc/systemd/system/ vaihtavat ainoastaan tuon
<Mikaela> (tällä kertaa ärsyttää transmission.service)
<Mirv> ai niin ja tarkennetaan nyt siis "UEFI-boottaus korjattu" eli että se on nyt suomeksi englannin sijaan, mikä on kohtuullisen hyödyllistä finnish remixille. toimi se toki jo aiemminkin, mutta ainostaan legacy boot valitsi oletuskieleksi suomen kuten kuului.
<Mikaela> muunmoassa tästä syystä miredo Ubuntun repoista ei toimi WLANia käyttävillä koneilla
<Mirv> Mikaela: ymmärrän joo yskän, tosin en ole huomannut Debian 8.0 -koneellani varsinaista ongelmaa jossa pyörii mm. transmission
<Mirv> ja jossa wifi
<Mirv> toi on varmaan ajattelemattomuutta. ei ketään kiinnosta NM yksin ilman että on toimiva yhteys..
<Mikaela> jotkut palvelut eivät välitä siitä vaikkei yhteyttä olisikaan vaan jäävät odottamaan yhteyttä, mutta miredo selvittää teredo-palvelimen osoitteen jota ei löydy koska ei ole verkkoa ja sulkee itsensä ja menee "failed"-tilaan
<Mikaela> ei minun käyttäjänä pitäisi ottaa näitä palveluita käyttöön tai muokata niitä vaan niiden pitäisi valmiiksi olla oikein https://wiki.freedesktop.org/www/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-23
<kirvesAxe> Onks kenelläkään kokemuksia Ubuntun asentamisesta Samsung Galaxy S3:een?
<Tekno_> puhelimeen
<Tekno_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300#Known_issues
<Tekno_> siitä vaan kokeilemaa
<Tekno_> mut se ei o enää puhelin sen jälkeen
<Mirv> Mikaela: nyt on linkit päivitetty että vain 3a:ta tarvitsee enää seedata
<Mikaela> ok
<Mikaela> poistettu ei-3a
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-22
<StockAntenna> nyt tuli uutta Lubuntua tarjolle
<StockAntenna> jokos ton uskaltaa tehdä?
<Tekno> emmä tiiä
<StockAntenna> joo ei uskaltanu, ilmoitti että gnuradio lähtee
<_nothing_> Oottako tämmöseen törmänneet? : http://www.mikrobitti.fi/2016/08/linux-haittaohjelma-voi-laukaista-ddos-hyokkayksia-lukita-sivustoja-ja-louhia-kryptovaluuttaa/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-23
<tale_> Olen kaksi konetta päivittänyt LUbuntu 14.04 -> 16.04. On onnistunut.
<tale> Mutta kysymys. Kopioin rsync:llä USB-muistitikuklle 16 Gt verran tiedostoja. Nyt on 107 minuuttia mennyt ja 1,3 Gt kopioitunut.
<tale> Katson lspci:llä ja on sekä USB 1.1 että USB 2.0 Controller.
<tale> Onko osa koneen USB-porteista USB ykköstä ja osa kakkosta? Onko keinoa tietää portista kumpaa se on?
<Tegu> mä päivitin yhen ubuntun ja onnistuin sössimään sen. päivitys sano, että se on valmis, mutta oli jotain virheitä. ei tullut atottua backlogia tarpeeks tarkasti ja aattelin, että ne ei ois tärkeitä virheitä ja buuttasin. väärin! meni välitilaan, jossa mm. oli vanha kerneli ja netti ei suoraan toiminu, mutta lokien kanssa kikkailemalla sain lopulta ajettua päivityksen loppuun. nyt on toiminu
<Tegu> hyvin :)
<Tomin> tale: ne on kaikki 2.0:aa, siellä on kuitenkin ohjaimet molemmille ja siksi ne näkyvät erikseen tuossa listauksessa
<tale> Yhden koneen korjasin, jossa käyttäjä oli kärsimättömyyttään sammuttanut 2 tunnin kohdalla päivityksen.
<tale> Siinäkin päivitys meni loppuun kirjoittelemalla konsolilla päivityskomentoja.
<tale> Ubuntu neuvoi mitä pitää komentaa jotta päästää siitä vikatilasta eteenpäin. Näppärää.
<tale> Tomin: Kiitos, koitan nyt jotenkin saada tuon kopioitua. Kokeilen kortinlukijassa olevaa USB-porttia, jospa se olisi ripeämpi.
<Tomin> uusissa koneissa on noita, että osa porteista on 3.0 ja osa vain 2.0, mutta en kyllä ole nähnyt koskaan, että emolla osa olisi 1.1
<Tegu> ellei mee tarpeeks vanhoihin koneisiin. mut ei taida olla nyt kyse sellaisista
<Tomin> tale: lsusb -t näyttää hienosti puuna mihin ohjaimeen mikäkin laite on kytketty ja myös nopeuden
<tale> On tämä aika vanha, taisi olla 2008 ostettu. Oli silloin halvin tietsikka siinä kaupassa.
<Tomin> ei tarpeeksi vanha
<tale> Tuo lsusb -t näyttää kahta laatua: Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ohci-pci/10p, 12M
<tale> ja toinen on Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/10p, 480M
<Tomin> juu, mutta katsoitko mihin ne laitteet ovat kytkettynä ja mitkä niiden nopeudet ovat?
<tale> Tomin: Jaa-a, noi hitaat on Human Interface Devicejä, nopeat on Mass Storage.
<tale> Tiedä sitten mikä portti on mikäkin.
<Tomin> ei siitä nää mikä on mikäkin portti, vaan vain ne ohjaimet ja mihin ohjaimiin ne laitteet on kytketty.
<Tomin> HID-laitteet ovat Low Speed ja Full Speed laitteita (1.5M ja 12M), joten ne kytketään ochi-ohjaimeen ja muistitikut ovat High Speed -laitteita (480M), joten ne kytketään echi-ohjaimeen
<Tomin> ja tämä ei riipu käytetystä portista
<tale> Tomin: Ahaa, tämä selventää.
<tale> Mutta selvästi vieläkin kirjoittaa tosi hitaasti tolle muistitikulle.
<tale> Se oli kaupan jäljiltä VFAT ja kopiointi pysähtyi joka kerta kun oli 2,1 Gt kirjoitettu. Eikä ollut yksi iso tiedosto vaan paljon pieniä.
<tale> Nyt koitan NTFS:llä, kävin Win-koneessa alustamassa tikun.
<tale> Meni tosi hitaaksi kirjoittaminen nyt, eli ehkä NTFS on vaan hidas kirjoittaa 16.04:ssä?
<Tomin> 202 KB/s, aika hidasta on kyllä, jossain lienee jotain vikaa
<tale> Koitetaan ulkoisella USB-kiintolevyllä, josko sinne kirjoittaisi nopeammin.
<tale> Nyt kirjoittaa sentään yli gigatavun verran 5 minuutissa, paljo nopeampaa.
<StockAntenna> no niin kokeillaas tän koneen päivitystä
<StockAntenna> wish me luck:)
<Akuli> miks
<Akuli> 14.04:ää tuetaan 2019 asti
<StockAntenna> 14.04 on ruma
<Akuli> miten
<StockAntenna> 12.04 oli kaunis
<Akuli> asenna mate-työpöytä
<Akuli> tai tee mitä huvittaa. se ei ole windows, sitä voi ite muokkailla
<StockAntenna> Unity on ihan ok
<StockAntenna> haluan nähdä uutukaisen
<StockAntenna> mut suhtaudun varovaisesti täällä esiintyneiden kauhukertomusten takia päivitykseen
<Akuli> systemd:llä on entistä suurempi valta.. ja sitten on juuri noi päivityskauhutarinat...
<StockAntenna> täällä ollaan yhä
<StockAntenna>  on vähän violetimpaa
<StockAntenna> voi saamari
<StockAntenna> näytti jo hyvältä mutta päivityspainajainenhan tästä tuli
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-24
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Kello 00:08 on hyvä aika todeta tuollaita. ;-)
<StockAntenna> piti aamulla vielä tutkia tilannetta vähän vaikka töihinlähtö oli edessä
<StockAntenna> mut joo tuo kloaika johtui siitä, että se päivitys kesti 23:35 asti
<pesasa> Been there done that. Ja yleensä on sitten korjailtu paketteja sun muita jonnekin aamulle kolmeen tai neljään saakka.
<StockAntenna> jos sais illalla edes shutdownin toimimaan, näyttää olevan yleinen ongelma kuustoistpistenollaneljässä tuon toimimattomuus, ehkä risan USBin kanssa backupserveri voisi elää
<tale> Saako NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmään alustetulle USB-muistitikulle kirjoitettua nopeammin? Tosi hidasta kirjoittaa.
<tale> USB-kiintolevylle meni ihan ripeästi, tuo muistitikku on hidas kirjoittaa.
<tale> Tikulla oli VFAT, mutta ilmeisesti liian suuri määrä tiedostoja hakemistossa oli syynä kun tuli ilmoitus ettei tilaa jäljellä laitteella.
<tale> Tiedostoja oli yli 19000 yhdessä hakemistossa josta katsoin.
<mjr> vfatin juureen ei saa kauheesti tiedostoja
<mjr> siihen oli joku melko pieni raja
<mjr> näköjään muissa hakemistoissa hakemistoentryjä voi olla 65534, mutta pitkät nimet syö niitä aina useita
<mjr> tuntuu realistiselta että 19000:lla törmäis siihen
<mjr> tikut taas nyt on tyypillisesti hitaita, se ei niinkään johdu fs:stä
<mjr> (joskin logaavat voinee olla vielä hitaampia)
<mjr> ellet siis oo erikseen ostanu jotain korkean performanssin tikkua ja maksanu asianmukaisesti
<tale> Tikku maksoi 12 €, eli tuskin on huippunopea.
<mjr> jep
<tale> Mutta silti sen tikun sinänsä luulisi olevan nopeampi kuin mitä se nyt kirjoittaa.
<ninnnu> no jaa
<tale> NTFS tuntuu olevan nyt syynä hitauteen.
<ninnnu> Kyl mä sanon että se on se hidas flash-piiri
<tale> Lueskelen että ehkä async ei ole käytössä NTFS:ssä Linuxissa.
<tale> Koitan big_writes optiota noatime kera seuraavaksi.
<tale> Tai sitten etsin semmoisen FAT-formaatin joka osaa 20000 tiedostoa samassa hakemistossa.
<tale> ninnnu: Nyt on noin tunnin ollut rsync kirjoittamassa 755 Mtavua sille tikulle. Ei se noin hidas voi olla.
<ninnnu> no joo ei
<Tomin> veli osti jonkun halvan USB 3.0 -tikun ja totesin, että se on kirjoitusnopeudeltaan hitaampi kuin 100 Mb/s laajakaista, joten selvästi tuo 3.0 ei ole mikään tae hyvistä noppeuksista. Oma 3.0 -tikku on hieman vanhempi ja nopeampi, vaikka halpa sekin oli.
<Mirv> tale: jos on 19000 tiedostoa niin siinä on sen verarn satunnaista kirjoittamista (ehkä) että halpa muistitikku menee noin korppuasemavauhtiin
<Mirv> tale: voit verrata kokeilemalla yhtä isoa tiedostoa kopioida ja mitata sen nopeuden
<Mirv> eli jos NTFS-kirjoittaminen on sitä että kirjoitetaan tiedosto, sen jälkeen jonnekin lokia aiheesta, niin siinä vaihtuu se paikka ja voi vertautua 4k random write -testeihin. halvat piirit kirjoittavat noin 20 kilotavua sekunnissa tai 10 operaatiota.
<Mirv> mukaan lukeutuu luultavasti kaikki markettien kassoilla myytävät tikut yms tänäkin päivänä
<Tomin> (oma kokeiluni oli siis levykuvien kirjoittamista eli peräkkäistä)
<Mirv> sama laite voi kirjoittaa hyvinkin 1000 kertaa nopeammin peräkkäistä dataa
<Tomin> tuosta voisi päätellä, että muistitikulle kannattaa varmuuskopioida käyttämällä arkistoja
<Mirv> ...tai ostaa kunnon muistitikku
<Tomin> heh
<Mirv> noista löytyy kyllä dataa jonkin verran netistä jos jaksaa etsiä. ostin itse joskus 32GB-tikun joka kirjoittaa satunnaistakin dataa ainakin sen reilut 10 megatavua sekunnissa
<tale> Joo, muistitikkukin vaikuttaa. Kirjoitin USB-liitäntäiselle kiintolevylle tuon saman kaman, ja se oli nopeaa. Pitääkin katsoa mikä tiedostojärjestelmä siinä oli.
<Mirv> ei-flash-kiintolevyillä ei ole samaa ongelmaa, ne ovat korppuasemia nopeampia kaikissa operaatioissa.
<Mirv> ja harvempi kiintolevyluokan flash/ssd-asema enää nykyään tarjoaa korppuasemavauhteja, mutta niitäkin oli pitkään
<Mirv> ja mun vm 2012 Asuksessa oli välimalli, joka jaksoi tietyn aikaa nopeasti jonka jälkeen cache täyttyi ja siirryttiin korppuasemamoodiin
<Mirv> toi on kyllä joka tapauksessa mainiota kuluttajan nöyryyttämistä tuo 20kB/s
<tale> Käyttämäni USB-muistitikku on Kingston DataTraveler SE9 kooltaan 32 Gt.
<Mirv> tale: Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 0.009 MB/s eli n. 9 kilotavua sekunnissa
<Mirv> sekventaalidataa 9MB/s eli tosiaan tuhat kertaa nopeammin
<Mirv> toisen lähteen mukaan voisi lähentyä 70 kilotavuakin sekunnissa. tuolla nopeammalla nopeudella 755MB siirtyisi 11 tunnissa
<Mirv> käytännössä kaikki halvat USB-tikut ovat tuota luokkaa
<Iltsu> mitä ihmeen legacy-juttuja tääl tunkataa
<Mirv> Iltsu: ihan moderneja USB-tikkuja, tuo on mitä ihmisille myydään kaikkialla
<Mirv> USB 3.1 -tikku
<Mirv> paketissa nopeudet esim. 40MB/s luku ja 10MB/s kirjoitus
<Iltsu> en oo meinaa koskaa törmänny noi paskoihin tikkuihi
<tjp> :<?php
<tjp> phpinfo();
<tjp> ...tai joku toinen ikkuna :)
<Mirv> Iltsu: et ole välttämättä yrittänyt kirjoittaa sellaista dataa jolla tuo tulee esille (yksittäisillä isoilla tiedostoilla se on se 10MB/s), tai olet maksanut tikuistasi enemmän kuin 5-20 euroa
<Mirv> Iltsu: jokainen markettien kassoilla tai muissa alelaareissa oleva USB-tikku on tuollainen
<Mirv> koska se on halvempaa
<Iltsu> ehkei mulla oo vaa tosiaa tullu operaatioita mikä ois tuonu tommosen hitauden esii
<StockAntenna> hahhaa tän 16.04:n usbipahuuden lähde löytyi
<StockAntenna> eipä turhaan useammassa tukipostauksessa pauhattu uspikolmepistenollasta
<StockAntenna> kun otin 3.0-kortin irti, usb pelaa normaalisti
<StockAntenna> samalla näemmä häipyi sammumisongelma
<Iltsu> D:
<StockAntenna> ja loppukevennyskin tuli: laitoin kortin takas ja kaikki pelaa normaalisti. Siinä ei poisottaessa ollut lisävirta kytkettynä, mutta se ei 14.04:ää ainakaan ole vuoteen haitannut, nyt on virta kiinni
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-25
<Iltsu> Mirv, just ku pääsin kehumast, otin random tikun pöytälaatikost ja aloin tekemään asennustikkuu siitä
<Iltsu> kesti iha perkeleen kauan
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Linux/
<tale> Pistin yön  yli kirjoittamaan sille tikulle, ja nyt siellä on 8,2 Gt verran tavaraa. Eli on se aika käyttökelvottoman hidas, syystä tai toisesta tässä tilanteessa.
<Mirv> joo asennustikun teko on yksi joka tuo noita eroja esille
<Mirv> ei nyt talemaisella tavalla mutta kuitenkin ero että tapahtuuko se puolessa minuutissa vai esim 10 minuutissa
<tale> Nyt on toinen Ubuntu-kone tässä, ja huomasin passwd ja shadow -tiedostoissa on noin 22 guest -tunnusta. Mistä noi on tulleet?
<tale> Tunnukset on muotoa guest- ja 6 merkin satunnaiselta näyttävä merkkijono.
<Iltsu> ja kaikilla wheel -ryhmä?
<pesasa> tale: Miten ne guest-istunnot on toteutettu?
<pesasa> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-guest-session.html
<pesasa> tale: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337861/why-there-are-many-guest-accounts-on-my-system
<Iltsu> ilmeeni kun se eilen tehty tikku ei boottaa :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-26
<Mirv> voitteko laittaa 16.04.1 Finnish Remixin lataukseen ja (pysyväisluonteiseen) jakoon? http://ubuntu-fi.org/finnishremix-torrent.html
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> hitaasti valuu, kymmentä megaa sekunnis
<Mirv> joo kiitos tähän mennessä aloittaneille, trackereiden mukaan muutama seedaaja on jo
<Mirv> myös http-versio ylhäällä, päivitän linkin sivulle
<Akuli> mitä torrentoidaan
<StockAntenna> upuntuu
<StockAntenna> olikos tässä uutukaisessa virtuaalityöpöydät vakiona esillä vai onko se ottanut päivityksessä mun aiemman asetuksen?
<Akuli> virtuaalityöpöydät?
<Akuli> mulla on vaan virtuaalikonsoleita ja työtiloja
<Akuli> ja kiva kuutio koska compiz :D
<StockAntenna> no tässä on perinteiset oloiset 4 ruutua
<StockAntenna> miksi noita nykyään kutsutaan
<Akuli> mulla on 14.04:ssä oletuksena
<StockAntenna> vaihtuu ctrl-alt-nuolet kuten ovat aina tehneet
<Akuli> eli ovat työtiloja
<Akuli> mutta päivitys näyttäis enimmäkseen onnistuneen?
<Akuli> yllättävää
<StockAntenna> täysin
<StockAntenna> ongelmat johtuivat usb 3.0-kortista jonka poisto ja kerran boottaus ilman sitä poisti kaikki ongelmat ja tämä toimii loistavasti (vaikka laitoin kortin takas)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-28
<edha-> moro! yritän päästä ubuntu koneella irkkiin, mutta homma tyssää ssh käyttäjä@palvelin jälkeen tällaiseen ongelmaan: "unknown terminal "xterm-256color"
<edha-> mitähän täs pitäs nyt tehdä
<ninnnu> meniskö paremmin TERM=xterm ssh käyttäjä@palvelin
<edha-> joo tattis
<ninnnu> sulla on kai joku gnome-terminal tms, siellä klikkaile profiilin asetukset -> Yhteensopivuus -> vaihda xterm-256color -> xterm
<edha-> ei mitään hajua. vanhalle koneelle asensin ubuntun opettelumielessä
<edha-> hissukseen :D
<edha-> menin myös aukaseen ircnetin kahteen kertaan :D mitehän tuon nyt sais toisen sulettua
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-21
<Talikka> Vaikuttaisi Xubuntussa olevan ajoittain hankaluuksia yhdistää ulkoiseen näyttöön (kloonata läppärin oma näyttö) - asetukset vaihtuvat välillä - olisiko ubuntu matessa helpompaa?
<ninnnu> En usko ku ei työpöytäympäristöllä ole hirveästi sanottavaa että puhutaanko uusille näytöille vai ei
<puhuri> mulla olisi vähän fiilis, että Gnome 3.22 pitää ikkunat vähän järkevämmin "samoissa ruuduissa" kuin Unity tai aikaisemmat gnomet
<puhuri> tai sitten olen vain turtunut siihen, että ulkoisen näytön liittäminen sotkee ikkunat
<puhuri> mutta nyt esimerkiksi olen käyttänyt läppäriä välissä ilman ulkoista näyttöä, toisella (eri resoluution) ulkoisella näytöllä ja nyt takaisin työpisteellä niin LibreOffice Calc on sillä ruudulla missä se oli aamullakin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-23
<Iltsu> eilen elettiin kyl jänniä aikoja, kakkosnäyttöön ei saanu millään resoa oikein. Vaihdoin sit piruuttani dvi-kaapelin toiseen fullhd-lättyyn ja sillä toimi suorilta oikein.
<Iltsu> molemmat about saman ikäsiä Asuksen näyttöjä
<Iltsu> yksinään sille näytölle kyllä tuli oikee reso ":D"
<pesasa> Iltsu: Mikä työpöytä
<pesasa> Unity?
<Iltsu> ei ollu työpöydästä kii
<Iltsu> xrandr ei saanu oikeeta resoa siltä näytöltä
<Iltsu> mut gnome mulla tossa on
<Echramath> Tietokoneeni on päättänyt ryhtyä kokonaan tekstimoodiseksi
<Echramath> Okei I tried turning it off and on again
<Echramath> Oudohkoa menoa silti
<Tekno_> miten se on mahdollist
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä, tää on lakkoillut pitkään niin ettei tule kuvaa
<Echramath> Edes bootissa
<Echramath> Sitten koneen käynnistyttä jos käy virtuaalionsolin kautta niin voi toimia
<Iltsu> mitäs hyvii protipsei ois, pitäs saada linjasisääntuloon tulevaa ääntä luupattuu kuulokkeisiin koska syyt
<elias_a> Tuetaanko teinixiä? :P
<elias_a> Iltsu: Miksi sitä täytyy saada "loopattua" ja mitä se tarkoittaa?
<Iltsu> koska syyt
<elias_a> Iltsu: Tarkoitatko yksinkertaisesti sitä, että miten linjasisääntulo saadaan kuulumaan kuulokkeista?
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> loopback englanniksi
<elias_a> No ei se mitään looppaamista ole.
<elias_a> Luuppaaminen on sitä, että toistetaan samaa audiopätkää.
<Iltsu> no nilklin nillin
<Iltsu> no tässä toistetaan samaa audiopätkää kyllä
<Iltsu> pitää tosta virtuaalikoneesta saada äänet ulos ja totesin et tää on helpoin vaihtoehto
<elias_a> Huh...
<elias_a> Mikseristä kliksauttelet kanavat päälle.
<elias_a> Mutta mikäs ihme siinä virtuaalikoneessa on - mulla on aina toiminut äänet virtuaalikoneessa heittämällä.
<Iltsu> ei onnistu ainakaa pavucontrolil tos kohtaa
<Iltsu> toi windows ei näytä ymmärtävän ainuttakaa noista virtuaalisista äänikorteista
<Echramath> Loopback olisi sitä, että laitetaan se sisääntulo takaisin ulostuloon
<Iltsu> kiitos
<Iltsu> tiedän ens kerralla ku tuun kysymään
<Iltsu> mut tarvis nyt ton linjasisääntulon äänet saada kuulokkeisiin
<Iltsu> ḿut pavucontrol ei taida yksinään oilla siihen pätevä työkalu
<Iltsu> jännästi muuten googlaaminen tuottaa sellasta tulosta et loopback moduulia tarvitaan
<elias_a> En nyt oikein ymmärrä - tuleeko se äänisignaali samassa koneessa olevasta virtuaalikoneesta?
<Iltsu> se äänisignaali tulee pci-passthroughilla olevasta näytönohjaimesta
<Echramath> Luulis että joku userspace softa osaa tuon jos ei haittaa lievä viive
<Iltsu> hdmi:llä näyttöön ja sieltä näytön audio-ulostulosta äänikortin linjasisääntuloon
<elias_a> Ja siinäkö on linjatasoinen lähtö?
<elias_a> Siinä näytönohjaimessa siis.
<Iltsu> ei taida missää välissä ollan linjatasosta lähtöä
<Echramath> Nyt mä putosin, mihinkä tässä pyritään?
<elias_a> Mikä liitin siinä näytön audio-ulostulossa on?
<Iltsu> no tota
<elias_a> 3,5mm stereoplugi?
<Iltsu> jos mä nyt yksinkertaista tän teille näin: ääntä tulee johtoon joka on 3,5 millin plugilla kiinni äänikortin linjasisääntulossa, haluan sen äänen kuulokkeisiin
<Iltsu> no tällä nyt pyritään ohittamaan ilmeisen rajusti bugaavat virtuaaliäänikortit
<elias_a> Mistä tiedät, että se signaali tulee siihen linjasisääntulossa olevaan liittimeen saakka?
<elias_a> Kas kun jos se on oikein fiini ulostulo, siinä saattaa olla impendanssitsekkaus jolla se päättelee onko siellä toinen laite vai kuulokkeet jatkona.
<elias_a> Siksi kysyin että onko se linjatasoinen lähtö...
<Iltsu> testailin audacityllä, että sielt tulee ääntä
<Iltsu> toki aika hitoksee näppärämpää ois jos sais virtuaaliäänikorttii toimimaa
<elias_a> Mä en kyllä nyt oikein ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat.
<Iltsu> jaakui
<elias_a> Miten sä voit audacityllä testata että juuri siitä piuhasta tulee ääntä?
<Iltsu> no mä nauhotin tota äänikortin sisääntuloa?
<elias_a> Mistä sä tiedät onko se line-in vai se koneen sisällä oleva piuha?
<elias_a> No - kai sä tiedät.
<Iltsu> joo kyl mä tiiän
<elias_a> Mutta se, että osaako se koneen äänikortti toimia kuulokevahvistimena on asia erikseen.
<Iltsu> no siis
<elias_a> Tarkoitan sitä, että joissain halpiksissa puuttuu sellainen moodi kokonaan että se osaisi ohjata line in-signaalin vahvistinpiirin kautta kuulokeulostulolle.
<Iltsu> en oo ikinä kyllä nähny sellasta joka ei osais
<elias_a> Mä oon. Useita.
<elias_a> Mutta soiko luureista kuitenkin jokin?
<elias_a> Ja ainoastaan se line in puuttuu?
<Iltsu> ainaki tossa yhessä toisessa kaupallisessa käyttöjärjestelmässä mulla on vastaava viritys toiminu molemmilla emon integroiduilla joittenka kans harrastanu
<Iltsu> tottakai soi
<Iltsu> voi toki olla et windowsil on joku softaviri siihen vakiona, jos äänikortti ei tue tolalsta temppua
<Tomin> ei kai se, että menee sisääntulosta ulostuloon tarkoita sitä ettei se kiertäisi prosessorin (tai DMAn?) kautta?
<Tomin> näinpä minäkin ajattelin
<Iltsu> mutta luulis ettei se nyt oo niin amerikantemppu etteikö esim pulseaudio sitä vois osata
<Tomin> osaa melko varmasti
<Tomin> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/263274/pipe-mix-line-in-to-output-in-pulseaudio
<Tomin> itsellä on pulseaudiossa kanavienvaihtoa varten ladattuna moduuli, kun näissä kaiuttimissa on lyhyt johto ja menevät väärin päin, jos ne kytkee sillä tavalla kuin ne saa kytkettyä
<Iltsu> dodii
<Iltsu> nyt kuulostaa joltain näytteenottotaajuushäröilyltäö enää
<thaurwylth> Ho-hoi, kuulkaapa. Tämä nyt ei ole suoraan Linux-kysymys, mutta en keksi muutakaan paikkaa ekalle kysymykselle. Onko täällä IKI-nörttejä paikalla? [IKI, Ubuntu, kaikki joitain samanlaisten tyyppien hommia, näin kai mie ajattelin.] Onko IKIllä Freenodessa tai muualla IRC-sydeemejä? Niillä oli joskus sähköpostilista-aktivismia, mutta onko tosiaan IRCissä mitään?
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Ei minun tietääkseni. Olen ollut jäsen... hmmm.... aika kauan.
<thaurwylth> Asia OK! Sitten ei auttane muu kuin pistää kyselyä hallituksen yhteisosoitteeseen, kunhan saan jonkin järkevän kysymyksen muotoiltua.
<ansa> Hmm, onkohan tosiaan niin että sillä listalla ei ole kahteen vuoteen ollut mitään liikennettä, vai oonko tipahtanut listalta
<ansa> Aika vähän siellä on kyllä näköjään ollut posteja parina edeltävänä vuotena
<Iltsu> elias_a, muistatko miten oot pistäny noi äänet toimimaan? ac97 korttina ja sillä vaa lähteny suorilta?
<Iltsu> virtuaalikoneessa siis
<Iltsu> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=215098
<Iltsu> koitetaas tällä
<Iltsu> ilmeisesti toi spice on taikasana noissa helpoissa äänien toimimaan saamisissa
<Iltsu> tässä on ny tongelma ettei tohon virtuaalikoneeseen ei voi liittää noita kun ilmeisest niistä nvidian ajurit keksii, että ne pyörii virtuaaliympäristössä eikä suostu toimimaan
<elias_a> Iltsu: Riippuu varmaan vähän virtuaalikoneympäristöstäkin. Mulla on Virtualbox.
<Iltsu> miettisin tässä nyt myös semmosta vaihtoehtoa et easymode ois vaan vaihtaa kuulokkeet ton virtuaalikoneen äänireikään jos tarvii kuulla sielt äänoä :D
<Iltsu> aajoo, mulla on libvirt+qemu
<elias_a> Mikä on "virtuaalikoneen äänireikä"? :O
<Iltsu> siis toi mikä on näytössä :D
<Iltsu> tolla koneella on siis oma näyttis pci-passthroughilla
<Iltsu> ja siis näyttis->hdmi->näyttö ja siel on 3,5 mm ulostulo
<elias_a> No miksi ihmeessä et sitten käytä sitä jos se kerran toimii?
<Iltsu> no ois aika piruste pal näppärämpää jos kaikki äänet tulis samasta paikasta eikä tarvis vaihdella ulostuloja
<Iltsu> siis normaalistihan tämmönen ratkasu ois hoidettu dualbootilla, mut se ois oillu liian helppoa ja kivaa :D
<mjr> selvästikin vedät piuhan sieltä koneen line inniin ja säädät mikseriä
<elias_a> Nii... mitäs mä sanoin! :P
<Iltsu> no sitä tossa yritettiin kyllä :D
<Iltsu> tarvii ehkä huomenna jatkaa tappelem... ihmettelemistä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-24
<Tekno_> pim
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-25
<Echramath> Voe perseensuti, onko liikaa vaadittu, että 7200 GS:lla tulis nouveaulla edes 1280-reso
<Echramath> Miten tossa voi edes feilata
<Echramath> Eikun hetkinen. mulla on ilmeisesti VESA käytössä?
<Echramath> Miten tää on edes mahdollista?
<Echramath> Mikähän ajuri mulla edes on siis ajossa, ajoin sudo lshw -c video mutta se ei kerro mitään
<Echramath> configuration: latency=0
<Tomin> X:n loki kertonee mikä DDX on käytössä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-26
<Stargazers> Moi!
<Stargazers> Onko kellään kokemusta HP Slimline Desktop 260 a102no -koneesta, futaako siinä Ubuntu hyvin?
<Stargazers> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/24177/hmdcx/HP-Slimline-Desktop-260-a102no-poytakone-Win-10 siis toi
<Stargazers> Kelasin et vois olla ihan jeba hommaa piiiiitkästä aikaa joku Desktoppikone Linuxia varten ja mietin että tollainen vois olla ihan ok, mut ei varmuutta miten paljon joutuu säätää että perusasiat toimis?
<ninnnu> Kyl ton suhteellisen heittämällä pitäs toimia
<Stargazers> Joten jos jollain kokemusta saa antaa tietoja tai saa ehdottaa muitakin alle 400 eur pöytäkoneita jotka on a) HILJAISIA b) pieniä
<Stargazers> Ookra, thanks! Kelailinkin että ei luulis olevan mitään voodoota tuossa mut parempi se kysyä että onko muilla samanlaiset fiilikset.
<ninnnu> Läppärit on sellasia noppakuutioita aina, mutta pöytäkoneiden kanssa en oo miettiny ikinä
<Stargazers> Aa ook
<Stargazers> Mites noi UEFI-kilkkeet?
<ninnnu> Pitäs toimia
<Stargazers> Okei :) Onko nykyään miten iso säätö yleensä?
<Stargazers> On Linux-käyttö ollu lähivuodet vain servuissa ni ei oo ihan hetkeen tullu tunkattua...
<Stargazers> Mut alkaa vähitellen taas kaipaamaan jotain pöytäkonetta Linuxille :)
<ninnnu> ei pitäs olla UEFIssakaan tuunaamista. Kerran oon saattanu vahingossa asentaa UEFIlla ku tarkoitus oli tuunata legacy
<Stargazers> Ahaa, good to know.
<Stargazers> Ehkä mä joku päivä käyn tollaisen ostamassa ja koetan josko siitä saisi perustyöpöytäkäyttökoneen jos toi on hiljainen. Pitänee ensin käydä kattomas onko livenä nähtävillä/kuultavilla.
<Stargazers> Olis kova kerta jos vois 24/7 pitää päällä kuten Mac Miniä ja iMacciäkin.
<Stargazers> Nykyinen pöytäkone huutaa ku riivattu .__.
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä miksi tuon kokoisessa vehkeessä pitäisi olla liikkuvia osia
<Stargazers> Echramath: ?
<Echramath> Jos siis deskari jolla ei pelata
<Echramath> Jos siinä on liikkuvia osia on liian pieni
<Stargazers> Joo ei oo pelikone, mul on pelikone erikseen ja emmä muutenkaan Celeron ja tollaista näyttistä pelaamiseen ees miettis.
<Stargazers> Mut jees, täytynee pistää toi ihan harkintaan ni vois joku kerta taas Linux-koneita käyttää ihan pöytäkoneenakin peruskäytössä. Kiitos jeesistä, nyt kattomaan leffaa o/
<Echramath> Aattelisin jotain fanless-vehkeitä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-27
<puhuri> mutta olipas kiva kun oli lvm:llä serverin buuttilevy ja nyt ei sitten enää kaikki rootille menevä kama mahtunutkaan kernelin päivityksessä sinne
<puhuri> swapilta saattoi ryöstää reilut 500 MB (swapoff -a; lvreduce -L3M /dev/ruuttilevy/swap; mkswap /dev/ruuttilevy/swap; swapon -a)
<puhuri> ja sitten lvexpand -L +500M /dev/ruuttilevy/root && resize2fs /dev/ruuttilevy/root ja sitten onkin tilaa päivittää kerneli :-)
<puhuri> jos olisi ollut perinteinen partitiointi niin olisi ollut työläämpi. (buuttilevy on piehenkö SSD-levy niin siksi pieni partitio tullut alunperin)
<gildean> tai sitten jos vaikka ne vanhat kernelit siivoutus automaattisesti pois eikä tarvis muistaa ajaa autoremovea
<elias_a> https://twitter.com/joseluis_q/status/901725391395713024/photo/1
<puhuri> ongelma olikin siinä, että ei ollut vanhoja kerneleitä siivottavaksi...
